# I will be leaving TPU!



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2010)

After all the drama in the comments section of our Fermi review, I realized that continuing with hardware reviews and this tech "scene" might not be what I want to do with my time in the future.

So I looked for options out of this mess, and found one, TPU will be operated by a different company in the near future, I will be leaving the site. But fear not, most of the staff will remain here, the site and forums will stay the same in the near future (months). However, I have no idea what's going to change in the long run but I'm sure it will be for the best.

Further info and a more detailed schedule will follow when I have a better idea what will happen with my software projects and other internals of the site.

More info here

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## skylamer (Mar 31, 2010)

*Gratz )*


----------



## mtosev (Mar 31, 2010)

april fools joke?


----------



## Binge (Mar 31, 2010)

mtosev said:


> april fools joke?



It's the 31st d00d.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 31, 2010)

mtosev said:


> april fools joke?



i hope so


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww W1z, we'll miss you 
Best of luck in your future endeavors


----------



## Izliecies (Mar 31, 2010)

So what happened in the comments? Don't feel like reading all the 28 pages.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 31, 2010)

Please be an April Fool's joke? 

Edit: As this appears more and more not to be an April Fool's joke, I'm pretty much in shock.... W1zzard's reviews are some of the best (if not _THE_ best) on the web! I can't believe people would give him crap about a service he is providing for free.... If you don't like the reviews, no one is forcing you to be here. But I know, I, and the vast majority of TPU users are nothing but grateful for the awesome, in-depth, reviews that are provided by W1zzard. I will be sad to see him go.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 31, 2010)

mtosev said:


> april fools joke?



Doubt it. A lot of seriously ungrateful users castrated him for not using the latest drivers that only came out a day or two before he released the Fermi review.



Be interesting to see what comes of this, and who these buyers are. Hoping they are not some idiot with too much money that will turn this place in to a "speak out against us and you'll be bandhammered".


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2010)

After all that crap in the fermi thread I'm not suprised. Everyone should be ashamed of themselves because w1z has given us the best forum on the internet, best reviews and software and some of you threw it in his face. I'm glad w1z has decided to do what he wants and I wish him luck.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 31, 2010)

Well that sucks, good luck on your future endeavors Mr. Wizzard.



I do want to say that this puts a damper on my returning too.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't do reviews myself, but as someone who makes content for this site, I can understand what it's like to put in effort into something and then facing destructive criticism. Fermi review wasn't all of it, it just pushed the apple cart off the cliff. I'm shocked at this and I hope we in the staff can pacify him. W1z to TPU is like Steve Jobs to Apple.


----------



## human_error (Mar 31, 2010)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. :shadedshu

will miss you w1zz (and your awesome reviews - the criticisms were on minor details and were blown out of proportion - but i'd rather have that than reviews like guru3d does, where the review, content, conclusions and bias of the reviewer are all complained about) 

I seriously hope TPU doesn't change (at all) - if it does I'll be off elsewhere.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2010)

will w1zzard be continuing his work on gpu-z and his other programs ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck in your future endeavours W1zz and a thank you for the awesome ATiTool.


----------



## Binge (Mar 31, 2010)

Part of why I came to TPU was because of W1zzard's reviews.  Some people may find that hard to believe, idiots, but he does a seriously thorough job.  With as much whining as I saw and personal attacks it seems like there's a bunch of trolls who are hell-bent on being right no matter what the cost.  So a special thanks to you sacks!  Your efforts weren't for naught!  (you know who you are)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 31, 2010)

If this is true I'm gutted  Can people not see here how good the community is? Why do you think this is the case, elves & pixie dust? No, it is through the endeavours of W1zz and the staff. I seriously hope this is either a)not true b) he has a rethink or c) we as a community help him change his mind.


----------



## toastem2004 (Mar 31, 2010)

happy now, you stupid nvidia fanboys?  couldn't handle that your beloved Fermi is such a craptacular product, you blame others for nvidia's failure!

i may not be very active, but i come here everyday for the last 2 years, w1zz, i will miss u.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 31, 2010)

.... I'm in shock ....  Being a member on here for only a few months and I saw the astounding quality of work that W1z delivered day in and day out.  Personally I joined up here because of the good community and great review content.  

You will be missed very much W1z -- I personally hate to see you leave!  As always, good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 31, 2010)

toastem2004 said:


> happy now, you stupid nvidia fanboys?  couldn't handle that your beloved Fermi is such a craptacular product, you blame others for nvidia's failure!
> 
> i may not be very active, but i come here everyday for the last 2 years, w1zz, i will miss u.



Go through the thread. It was some of the people who demanded new drivers for ATI cards who caused ruckus. At the end those new drivers just added a farty 2% performance jump.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 31, 2010)

Leaving is pointless.


I think I've said enough.


----------



## Blacklash (Mar 31, 2010)

I've always liked and respected you, W1zzard.

I'll be sorry to see you go. You are a big part of TPU!

If you're not happy then you're definitely doing the right thing. I wouldn't make a decision from an emotional base though or when you are upset. I'd cool off and then evaluate. Decisions made in a highly emotional state usually = bad.

In any case, I wish you the best with where ever you happen to land


----------



## JATownes (Mar 31, 2010)

NOOOOO...I hope, no I pray, this is an April Fools Joke.  This place will not be the same without W1zz.

If this is no joke, I wish you the best of luck in your future projects, and we will miss you greatly.  Your are the only reviewer I trust.


----------



## fritoking (Mar 31, 2010)

well if thats your decision, best of luck to you. i stumbled on this site   about 2 yrs ago....lurked then registered .its the first place i come for any news, reviews , help and even to buy ! i  nor my children would not have  the systems  we do without this site....and i have recommended it to quite a few others as well. thanks for the hard work and dedication, and if you still decide to leave  , know you will be missed. most people here  look forward to your  reviews more than they will let on, or care to admit.  thanks again.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> TPU will be operated by a different company in the near future, I will be leaving the site.



Thats sad, I thought the review was pretty good, its nearly the same on nearly every other review I've read. If that's really true, its a shame and sad day. So its gonna be owned by another company, so is it gonna change drastically? Cause I really liked the way its run compared to other *tech forums*.



toastem2004 said:


> happy now, you stupid nvidia fanboys?  couldn't handle that your beloved Fermi is such a craptacular product, you blame others for nvidia's failure!



Sorry to burst your bubble, but it wasn't just the NV fanboys, but I'm gonna leave it there! Its a pity that such blatent and childish behavior has lead to this.


----------



## $immond$ (Mar 31, 2010)

I am not a fanboy of either Nvidia or ATI, I use both in multiple machines, as for gaming Nvidia and ATI will always be at each others throats in terms of performance and value. I am not sure why people take a brand to heart. They are merely video cards... Drama queens..


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 31, 2010)

WHAT? REALLY? JUST BAN those dumb people plzzzz this has broken my hearts and ruined the year


----------



## mdm-adph (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it already April 1st in Germany?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 31, 2010)

w1zzard, 

Thank you for everything you ever did in this community. I love this forum, and the majority of people in it. I understand what it's like to create something for others and instead of saying thank you for the hard work, time, effort, and posting it on here, editing it, making sure its right. Then people complain it wasn't good enough. It really pisses you off. 

either way, this being a "joke" which I don't believe its, I wish you the best of luck in your endevers and your future home, projects, and revies if you do any more. 

To the people still bringing crap to this thread, please stop. 

Thank you w1zzard for it all


----------



## Paintface (Mar 31, 2010)

rumor is that TPU will be an ATI sponsored site from now on


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 31, 2010)

Paintface said:


> rumor is that TPU will be an ATI sponsored site from now on



rumors are worth as much as you pay for them. Nothing. Not being a dick, but i suggest we don't start rumors.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats why stupid fanboy threads should be locked on sight.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't go man, i hope this is April joke. I really enjoy reviews that u do
_____________________________


----------



## saikamaldoss (Mar 31, 2010)

Will miss you man   hey all u had to do is redo it with 10.3. and sorry man :'(

is it Nvidia who is going to buy out this wonderful site ?? 

 please let me know. i don't want to be a green ass dumb guy.. i keep my eyes and ears open 

But you rock m8


----------



## sapetto (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know what happened in the comments but leaving your hard work because of some internet 'hooligans' is something i can't understand. I am not very active here but i read a lot of your reviews  and post in the forums and i think the real community members are those who are here because of you. They like the reviews you made, the community you created and now you are giving up because of some drama? Are you serious? By Leaving the TPU you are leaving yourself to the 'critics' and letting them 'win'...


----------



## toastem2004 (Mar 31, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Go through the thread. It was some of the people who demanded new drivers for ATI cards who caused ruckus. At the end those new drivers just added a farty 2% performance jump.



In either case, we should have more respect for the hard work that takes place to get the kind of info provided to us.  Its as if the manufactures are like sports team. Some times your teams win, other times not ( i should know, Houston Texans fan). regardless of if "our" teams wins or not, enjoy the game and wait for the next round.  These cards, ati & nvidia are so ridiculously powerful today does the extra 3-4fps really matter?  Is it worth the fighting and squabbling that takes place here and all over the net? Are the causalities of these skirmishes worth it in the end; its not as if it helps your "team" win the round anyway.  To loose W1z, its such a blow to the community, I just hope that the "new team" will preseve much of what has been done.

To w1z, i do wish you the best. As much as i would love the tools you have made to continue to be developed; you gotta do whats best for you.  Wish you all the best and success...

(edit): my apologize for my previous post, i was a little hot under the collar and posted hastily.


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> After all the drama in the comments section of our Fermi review, I realized that continuing with hardware reviews and this tech "scene" might not be what I want to do with my time in the future.
> 
> So I looked for options out of this mess, and found one, TPU will be operated by a different company in the near future, I will be leaving the site. But fear not, most of the staff will remain here, the site and forums will stay the same in the near future (months). However, I have no idea what's going to change in the long run but I'm sure it will be for the best.
> 
> Further info and a more detailed schedule will follow when I have a better idea what will happen with my software projects and other internals of the site.



WOW I am sorry to see you leave like this . I would like to say do not let what others say get you down and do not give them power over you to stop some thing you love so much . If I did that I would never have the cooling I have now , nor the CPU , nor the home , car , any thing ever ! I would like to ask you to stop take a good look at why you started this and how you felt then , Do not let the power of others destroy what you love . 
Whatever you decide know that you will be missed if you do in fact leave .


----------



## SteelSix (Mar 31, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Please be an April Fool's joke?



+1000

If not a joke, sad news..


----------



## DaC (Mar 31, 2010)

There's no need for  you to leave, don't take into account people that just know how to complain and do that all the time and never do something really usefull and constructive. TPU reviews were always my source of information, and a very good one, very complete.
Don't worry if a few people complains, the rest of th users just love your reviews but we usually don't flood it thanking you.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 31, 2010)

what!!!!! TPU is not TPU without W1zzard


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2010)

Personally I think that review was great ! I was eying this video card and was really liking what I seen . I maybe getting one very soon . Thanks in part to that review .


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 31, 2010)

and no it is not currently April 1st in Germany. and i really am mad right now


----------



## DOM (Mar 31, 2010)

Can I have your cards


----------



## Silverel (Mar 31, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1832385&postcount=91


----------



## spud107 (Mar 31, 2010)

*looks at date* hmm . . 
if true i will be sad to see w1zzard go, but after reading thru that thread im not surprised.
pretty good review i thought, anyway all i can say is,
DON'T GO!! . . . use your banhammer more often.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't want you to go W1zz as you can see from all the comments here no one else does either. It's just sorry that people get bent without the 10.3 drivers. I would have loved to seen those used, but understand they may not have been out when you did the review. Who cares, Fermi is a good card that isn't what a lot of people expected. I ask that you reconsider, but if you are selling the site, I trust you will pick someone who won't make us all drones. I look forward to coming to this site everyday for everything tech related.


----------



## toyo (Mar 31, 2010)

I refuse to believe this. It must be an early 1st April joke. You guys should make a TPU version for mature enough people...


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2010)

I do not know the whole situation but please don't go


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2010)

And just one more thing to think about Mr. W1zzard is these are keyboard kids they have nothing better to do but rank on there peoples hard work . I get the same shit from things I do here . Pointing out when they are wrong all the while they piss me off no end . Like my review on the cooler I have , Knocking it when not one of them even has one or seen one . But things like this can piss you off and to all of the ones that did this go back to AMD forums WE DO NOT WANT YOU HERE !


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry to see you leave W1zzard, I've enjoyed your reviews and this community.  Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## HeroPrinny (Mar 31, 2010)

it better be an early april fools joke! If it is note best of luck in the future. The Drama Llama storm that happened was pretty dumb.


----------



## jaystein (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I'm not going to say goodbye yet. I've seldom posted on this site but it is my homepage and I certainly don't want to see W1zz go. Don't get upset by losers that thrive on the last frontier of their meaningless stagnant lives. The internet is still about freedom, and that means that the worst idiots can thrive on the tubez.

Having said that, I would like you to just snub your nose at the trolls and keep up the fantastic work W1zzard!


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2010)

HeroPrinny said:


> it better be an early april fools joke! If it is note bets of luck in the future.



OH MAN ! That is right it is April ! Man this better be a joke dude !


----------



## erocker (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't blame W1zz for leaving, I've been thinking about doing the same myself. The past few months have been pretty dreadful around here with people's behavior, rudeness and the most noteworthy a sense of false entitlement. Perhaps this is just the evolution of the internet and society as we all just sit in our fake leather chairs in front of a monitor and be dicks to one another. All I know is there is much more to life than that.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2010)

Godspeed W1zz. It seemed like you had the candle burning at both ends trying to keep everything going. Take a break and enjoy life for awhile without the headaches.

If you ever need help in a future endeavor, you know where to find me.


----------



## Binge (Mar 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> I don't blame W1zz for leaving, I've been thinking about doing the same myself. The past few months have been pretty dreadful around here with people's behavior, rudeness and the most noteworthy a sense of false entitlement. Perhaps this is just the evolution of the internet and society as we all just sit in our fake leather chairs in front of a monitor and be dicks to one another. I'll I know is there's much more to life than that.



+1 You know one of the possible end of the world scenarios is "Mass Insanity."  I feel it may be closer than people would think


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> I don't blame W1zz for leaving, I've been thinking about doing the same myself. The past few months have been pretty dreadful around here with people's behavior, rudeness and the most noteworthy a sense of false entitlement. Perhaps this is just the evolution of the internet and society as we all just sit in our fake leather chairs in front of a monitor and be dicks to one another. I'll I know is there's much more to life than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god save us. were going to be the new [H] shadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshu


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 31, 2010)

I love W1zz's reviews.  Not another site does such a comparison against such a long line of cards and models.

Dude, if you value the geeks - stay.  Or tell us all what you do because many of us value your tech opinions and as such look to that for solid guidance.

Theres a lot of pish out in the old tech web so wise folk like you need to be heard.


----------



## Inioch (Mar 31, 2010)

This is shocking news! Don't go W1zzard, you've built a site which 99% of love and your reviews are the source where many people come for unbiased information.

This just blows big time. Mods can teach whiners and trolls to shut the f up and not bitch about pointless things.

If you do go, best of luck and hopefully you won't abandon your programs.


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> I don't blame W1zz for leaving, I've been thinking about doing the same myself. The past few months have been pretty dreadful around here with people's behavior, rudeness and the most noteworthy a sense of false entitlement. Perhaps this is just the evolution of the internet and society as we all just sit in our fake leather chairs in front of a monitor and be dicks to one another. I'll I know is there's much more to life than that.



Yeah . I we all have bad days . ALL OF US HERE HAVE DONE IT TO EACH OTHER ! 
One would think with all this tech we could find a way to live in peace and love . But we are human and for that we are all DICKS !


----------



## theubersmurf (Mar 31, 2010)

That sucks honestly. Sorry you went through that. This is the first place I come for news (like another poster said) and reviews. Hopefully the change won't erode the community, or the quality of the site. I blame the gpu wars for it. Someone dead set on getting the best face on what was probably their favorite brand. I honestly think the whole issue needs to be defused somehow. It's gone so far from a rational standpoint to one of sheer emotionality, with arguments that more resemble rationalizations than actual arguments. As well, the real arguments are rehashed upon rehashed upon rehashed, I'm honestly pretty sick of those overworn arguments. Periodically they're still valid, but that's almost never the way they're presented.


----------



## Hawkster13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Although, I have been here not very long.

I liked W1zzard, I have read many posts by him and I honestly feel he is an intelligent, fair, fun guy.

I enjoyed reading his fermi review. I found it to be an excellent review and it's much better than many other reviews I have read. I didn't know he was being bashed in the forum, this is news for me. I havent read or will be reading that thread, because I am pretty sure that, that thread is packed with way too crazy Nvidia Fans.

W1zzard, I can honestly say that I am going to miss your posts and I am certain so are hundreds other TPU members.

I wish you all the best man! Good luck!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2010)

eh?!? you carn't leave man thats like errrr wrong! ever since ive been on here you been like the boss if no one else no's the answer you do, whats gonna happen now when no one else nos the answer?


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 31, 2010)

Please tell me this is an early April Fool's joke? Please?


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2010)

trickson said:


> More like ATI FANBOYS WORRIED ABOUT there Precious !



ey up lets stay on toppic man this is about wizz leaving not what went on in the other thread bud


----------



## HeroPrinny (Mar 31, 2010)

trickson said:


> More like ATI FANBOYS WORRIED ABOUT there Precious !



it went that way? i noticed people complaining and stopped reading the comments.


----------



## Binge (Mar 31, 2010)

Why don't we skip the blame game and focus on what's actually happening. :shadedshu  The next person I see screaming fanboy, fanboi, or anything of the sort will be getting a report for trolling.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 31, 2010)

I swear on anything you deem holy if this turns into a flame war about cards you will get a permanent vacation!!!!!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2010)

being serious whats gonna happen to tpu? there wont be major changes will there? it wont be the same if there is


----------



## skylamer (Mar 31, 2010)

Silverel said:


> If you're actually leaving because random internet trolls give you grief... Well, that's just funny as hell. Come on man, you gotta have a better reason than "Drama makes me pee my pants"...
> 
> You're not a teenage girl.
> 
> -10 respect :shadedshu




he has, but don't wanna share it with Usz


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> I don't blame W1zz for leaving, I've been thinking about doing the same myself. The past few months have been pretty dreadful around here with people's behavior, rudeness and the most noteworthy a sense of false entitlement. Perhaps this is just the evolution of the internet and society as we all just sit in our fake leather chairs in front of a monitor and be dicks to one another. All I know is there is much more to life than that.



You summed up how I have been feeling, just because people are behind screens and the internet doesn't automatically give them the right to be rude,arrogant, whatever. You for one have helped me with various issues I have had since I joined the site and you would be also sadly missed so don't do it!! There are alot of members on here who have respect, are decent and are here for the info /community and quality of the site and i think this is the time we have to all have a rethink and get TPU back on track.


----------



## lism (Mar 31, 2010)

Wizzard i dont believe you.

Your the biggest on the net and you just decide to leave because of some bad comments?

Cheer up dude. We dont want another commercial company taking TPU over  Fuck.


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2010)

I just think that this sucks . No one should make any one leave . and man I just hate it . I get all my information here ! You have all help me more than I could have ever though possible , Every time I have a problem you are there I love this place and really hate to see this happen to any one .


----------



## saikamaldoss (Mar 31, 2010)

thats not right man


----------



## HeroPrinny (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah a  person should leave on their own accord, not due to  things that happened, it makes for a unhappy splitting.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 31, 2010)

Freak I hope we dont become another [H] definitely don't want to see that happen. W1zzard is one person on here (there are a couple others but I won't go into detail  )about in my daily conversations, even with family, when it comes to computer products. Even my brother comes over here to ask me about graphics cards or what W1zz has up as a new review or something like that. He does that because he always forgets the web site even when I email it to him ha ha, or text him. So obviously, W1zz is one of the brightest, best, most intelligent computer folks I know or have had the pleasure talking to. I don't see why people on here cannot be courteous and respectful, even if you have disagreements. There is no need to want to ring someone's neck because you are not happy with what is discussed or opinions, that is just not healthy or cool. Anyways, take care W1zz I hope you at least stay on or come around and talk to us.


----------



## Anonimo (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, almost everyone here enjoyed your reviews, we all will miss them. 
But I don't think you made a bad decision because, well... I wouldn't like to use my entire life doing reviews.
Best wishes from your unknown known.


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> Freak I hope we dont become another [H] definitely don't want to see that happen. W1zzard is one person on here (there are a couple others but I won't go into detail  )about in my daily conversations, even with family, when it comes to computer products. Even my brother comes over here to ask me about graphics cards or what W1zz has up as a new review or something like that. He does that because he always forgets the web site even when I email it to him ha ha, or text him. So obviously, W1zz is one of the brightest, best, most intelligent computer folks I know or have had the pleasure talking to. I don't see why people on here cannot be courteous and respectful, even if you have disagreements. There is no need to want to ring someone's neck because you are not happy with what is discussed or opinions, that is just not healthy or cool. Anyways, take care W1zz I hope you at least stay on or come around and talk to us.



You said it all right there !


----------



## Hawkster13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> WHAT? REALLY? JUST BAN those dumb people plzzzz this has broken my hearts and ruined the year



I agree, W1zzard just ban all those rude posters. Trust me, no one are going to miss them anyways.

But many TPU user will miss you, bro. As you can already see by the many posts.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hawkster13 said:


> I agree, W1zzard just ban all those rude posters. Trust me, no one are going to miss them anyways.
> 
> But many TPU user will miss you, bro. As you can already see by the many posts.



i agree carn't you just like boot them out the door!?!?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzards not alloud to leave TPU,  there is no TPU with out him.  Hes the reason i started coming 6 fucking years ago and the reason i still come around.  Saying there is no W1zzard at TPU is like saying there is no GOD!


----------



## Dark_Webster (Mar 31, 2010)

Criticized W1zzard just for some lousy drivers?? C'mon, as soon as Fermi was released we all had a review waiting on TPU.

W1zzard, if that's your resolution, then go for it. (But I seriously hope this is a April 1st joke)


----------



## Binge (Mar 31, 2010)

It is really distressing to think about what kind of changes may occur, but everyone here needs to ask themselves how they can be better posters on TPU.  The quality of the post isn't just about what information you bring, but also what you're trying to achieve with the post.


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hate to hear it W1zzard, but you have to do what is right for you.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2010)

HeroPrinny said:


> Yeah a  person should leave on their own accord, not due to  things that happened, it makes for a unhappy splitting.



He is leaving on his own accord.
Do you have any idea how many hours he puts in to make this site what it is so you all can come here and get the best tech news, help and insight?
And on top of that he is doing top level reviews of hardware.
And managing any problems with the users and mods.
And dealing with the costs of the board and trying to keep advertising to the minimal so its not in your face.
And I have not ever scratched the surface as he even codes the new board features himself and maintains GPU-Z and his other tools.

Well done, W1zz. WELL DONE !!!
There are few who have done what you have accomplished, we who understand salute you.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 31, 2010)

Quick bribe him with beer and women's to stay!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 31, 2010)

Binge said:


> It is really distressing to think about what kind of changes may occur, but everyone here needs to ask themselves how they can be better posters on TPU.  The quality of the post isn't just about what information you bring, but also what you're trying to achieve with the post.



Well if he is leaving, one thing is for sure, we're going to need one hell of a reviewer to pick up the slack.


----------



## trickson (Mar 31, 2010)

Binge said:


> It is really distressing to think about what kind of changes may occur, but everyone here needs to ask themselves how they can be better posters on TPU.  The quality of the post isn't just about what information you bring, but also what you're trying to achieve with the post.



You know what you are right .


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2010)

Don’t hang the towel in man take a break if tpu is becoming too stress full. Of load some of your many responsibilities to our more than qualified moderators. Make life for yourself on here easier if you still want to leave then go for it, but don’t just hang  the towel in man.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard just drop the banhammer on those who contributed to the drama and continue on giving us awesome hardware reviews! You're the admin, you can do whatever the hell you want. 

Staaaaayyyy! I just have a feeling TPU won't be the same without you behind the curtains...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2010)

please dont turn this into just another drama thread



DrPepper said:


> will w1zzard be continuing his work on gpu-z and his other programs ?



I'm not sure yet what will happen with my projects. i might turn them into open source, or work on them in my free time...



Paintface said:


> rumor is that TPU will be an ATI sponsored site from now on



ati didn't send me an offer, but maybe i'll end up doing some coding for them, i hear there are huge improvements to be made in drivers .. especially going from 9.12 to 10.3



sapetto said:


> Are you serious? By Leaving the TPU you are leaving yourself to the 'critics' and letting them 'win'...





Silverel said:


> If you're actually leaving because random internet trolls give you grief... Well, that's just funny as hell. Come on man, you gotta have a better reason than "Drama makes me pee my pants"...





erocker said:


> The past few months have been pretty dreadful around here with people's behavior, rudeness and the most noteworthy a sense of false entitlement. Perhaps this is just the evolution of the internet and society as we all just sit in our fake leather chairs in front of a monitor and be dicks to one another. All I know is there is much more to life than that.



it was not just the fermi review that caused this .. i have noticed the recent trend: drama, more drama and then drama llamas.. that kinda spoils the fun in it.
i've been doing this tech website stuff for so long now .. it kinda gets boring .. hey i remember when i was excited to see 50 registered users on the forums .. then it was 50 registrations a day .. then 50 users online at a time .. 500 .. 1000 .. now we're often at 6000 online and there is no more "kick" in it for me.
same with hardware ... hell was i excited when i went to my first cebit .. now i really hate going to tradeshows .. same old POS every time .. meeting people is great though .. maybe i'm just getting too old .. i dont know.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> After all the drama in the comments section of our Fermi review, I realized that continuing with hardware reviews and this tech "scene" might not be what I want to do with my time in the future.
> 
> So I looked for options out of this mess, and found one, TPU will be operated by a different company in the near future, I will be leaving the site. But fear not, most of the staff will remain here, the site and forums will stay the same in the near future (months). However, I have no idea what's going to change in the long run but I'm sure it will be for the best.
> 
> Further info and a more detailed schedule will follow when I have a better idea what will happen with my software projects and other internals of the site.



Fuck da haters. 

All of us normal people truly appreciate all your work, effort and dedication. But you have to do what makes you truly happy.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 31, 2010)

um wizzard why? your seriously letting ppls bitching over some shit that doesn't even matter make you leave tpu. That blows. I like your reviews  There is no real drama just upset ati fans and nvidia hotheads (and according to your review VERY HOT Nvidia hot heads  ZING hahaahahahhahahahha  one moment that was prety good laffing ok where was i....)  And thats where babies come from.... it sounds messy but... thats why u wear a condom to keep it from happening .. im glad we could have this talk son, i love u wizzard plz don't leave tpu.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> please dont turn this into just another drama thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you'll be a happy camper leaving TPU then by all means, do so. I have nothing to say, but I bid you good luck in life.  
^No sarcasm there. Seriously.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> pi'm just getting too old .. i dont know.



Ive always wondered this and i may never have a chance to ask it any time later but if i may ask how old are you?


----------



## dna1x (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the reviews.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll say it again, the Fermi thread wasn't an isolated incident, it was a breaking point. W1zzard holds on to TPU, which despite having higher traffic than most tech-sites, is ad-free to the highest extant possible in its league, for many reasons.  He is a lot more qualified/skilled than to be running a tech-site. It's emotion more than logic that keeps W1zzard from leaving TPU to work for some big fat corporation with a >$300,000 /yr 9~5 job.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2010)

We should all set up something special for w1zzard leaving since he has given us so much.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I certainly understand how it can be very easy to get burnt out.

But W1z, you made this site, it will not be the same without you.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 31, 2010)

[B]W1zzard[/B] said:


> *ati didn't send me an offer, but maybe i'll end up doing some coding for them, i hear there are huge improvements to be made in drivers .. especially going from 9.12 to 10.3* QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> That is quality and your humour is one of many reasons we would miss you


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> We should all set up something special for w1zzard leaving since he has given us so much.



i deffinitally agree with that


----------



## KieX (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> After all the drama in the comments section of our Fermi review, I realized that continuing with hardware reviews and this tech "scene" might not be what I want to do with my time in the future.
> 
> So I looked for options out of this mess, and found one, TPU will be operated by a different company in the near future, I will be leaving the site. But fear not, most of the staff will remain here, the site and forums will stay the same in the near future (months). However, I have no idea what's going to change in the long run but I'm sure it will be for the best.
> 
> Further info and a more detailed schedule will follow when I have a better idea what will happen with my software projects and other internals of the site.



Shame to say but in this day and age reading an unbiased tech review is becoming a rare luxury. I applaud you for being one of the most relevant sources of information for so many years; and appreciate your devotion to this despite taking the time to provide us with a great forum and essential software to us tweakers.

It will be a sad day when you leave (please don't! ), but I do wish you the best of luck in your future endeavours. Thanks for everything you've done for us


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 31, 2010)

There is the possibility of it being an april fools joke? like maybe one day early to put people off the scent?

Then again if its true i can see TPU going to shit.

You had a good run and if you want to leave that's understandable, i was getting pretty fed up myself. I cant imagine what running a site like TPU is like.

What happens to general nonsense, gpu-z ect? do they all get transferred if the website is sold? or does wiz simply stop creating gpu-z or move it to a new place?
Wonder what happens will people stay will they move to a new site?

EDIT: Never really knew W1z but he was pleasant, decent guy from knew. I cant believe hes leaving over a review doesn't seem like him at all.
If you want to get a present that's cool, what you thinking of?


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zz said:
			
		

> please dont turn this into just another drama thread



I LOL'd. Only our fearless leader could come up with that one in this case.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 31, 2010)

Cya, and thanks for all the fish! Things change, and I think W1zzard needs a long holiday.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> please dont turn this into just another drama thread
> it was not just the fermi review that caused this .. i have noticed the recent trend: drama, more drama and then drama llamas.. that kinda spoils the fun in it.
> i've been doing this tech website stuff for so long now .. it kinda gets boring .. hey i remember when i was excited to see 50 registered users on the forums .. then it was 50 registrations a day .. then 50 users online at a time .. 500 .. 1000 .. now we're often at 6000 online and there is no more "kick" in it for me.
> same with hardware ... hell was i excited when i went to my first cebit .. now i really hate going to tradeshows .. same old POS every time .. meeting people is great though .. maybe i'm just getting too old .. i dont know.



Sorry to hear it, as you can see already a lot of people here really love your review's.  It will be sad to see you go. I haven't been here as long as other's but it's a good place to kill time at work, and the review's that get posted are top notch by all reviewer's in my eye's. 

If you wanted to make tradeshows more interesting...and a lot more fun...I would recommend hiring escort's to even show your badassness off more...Walking down the floor with two hot chick's, one under each arm, holding a beer and a shot for you would make thing's VERY interesting.  Great conversation starter too.   Best of luck on all your endeavors'.


Oh...and...make sure Apple...doesn't come try to snatch us up....They are very very sneaky...like ninjas!


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 31, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Wonder what happens will people stay will they move to a new site?



I have to see what happens first. If I start seeing cheap ads for halfassed computer retailers I'm out.

But then.. where do I go?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 31, 2010)

watch in about 5 hours we will get a big old april fools.  there no way hes leaving.  look at what he posted in that last post.  I call bull shit.  hes trying to string us along.  hates trade shows?  yeah right.  same old bullshit?  yeah right there always somethign new.  I refuse to believe hes leaving.  just cant happen.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Wonder what happens will people stay will they move to a new site?



This is the only forum of its type im a member of, if it aint here i aint goin any where else.


----------



## Movieman (Mar 31, 2010)

Even though I don't post here often you leaving would be a loss to the site and the community.
My best to you always.


----------



## theubersmurf (Mar 31, 2010)

Binge said:


> It is really distressing to think about what kind of changes may occur, but everyone here needs to ask themselves how they can be better posters on TPU.  The quality of the post isn't just about what information you bring, but also what you're trying to achieve with the post.


I agree completely. Each of those posters is a human, with human circumstances to regard. The value isn't all in the meat of the argument.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't be a stranger W1z! There's always a time for things to move on.  I'm sorry you're leaving on a note where people were idiots as opposed to you leaving because you've considered it a great career here at TPU (though I'm sure you still view TPU as an awesome thing).  This is the only forum I've been a part of and I'm glad I got here first.  The community you created is top-notch for sure.

Thanks for what you did.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2010)

Fuck there goes the most honest hardware reviews on the internets.

You will be REALLY missed W1zzard. I know I have walked out of the hardware light for a while, but when I wanted to catch up. Your reviews are the ones I always go to, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.

Curse all of you that is running him off........


W1zzard you changed the world with this site. I must say "Thank You Sir".


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 31, 2010)

hmm y'know I'm starting to think I have a forum killing disease. first the original sapphire forums, then squeakfix, now wiz announces he's leaving. I wonder if there's a doctor for this sort of thing?


----------



## OneCool (Mar 31, 2010)

trt740 said:


> what!!!!! TPU is not TPU without W1zzard





Agreed!! :shadedshu

Hope everything works out for you W1zzard.

You will surly be missed here bud


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 31, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> watch in about 5 hours we will get a big old april fools.  there no way hes leaving.  look at what he posted in that last post.  I call bull shit.  hes trying to string us along.  hates trade shows?  yeah right.  same old bullshit?  yeah right there always somethign new.  I refuse to believe hes leaving.  just cant happen.



Now I won't rule out the possibility of this being a huge, sick joke like MSI's RTFM prank but W1z has legitimate reasons to want to leave.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 31, 2010)

yogurt_21 said:


> hmm y'know I'm starting to think I have a forum killing disease. first the original sapphire forums, then squeakfix, now wiz announces he's leaving. I wonder if there's a doctor for this sort of thing?



Nope, but maybe a rehab clinic...that seems to be the trend.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 31, 2010)

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!"
_
*Half-A-Hertz starts running around the room waving his arms around violently*_

"THIS IS THE END OF THE WORLD! WE'RE ALL DOOMED!"

Thank you for all the hard work and your time invested in here. It's silly to ask you to stay and carry on if this is not making you happy and is not satisfying to you. 
I hope that all your future endeavors are even more successful than what you have accomplished here!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow. I cant believe it. TPU has the best reviews ever. And it has one of the best communities. And its all thanks to you W1zz. Heck i havent seen a generous person like you who would give away a free Metro 2033 key. Sad to see you leave. But i hope you change your mind. If you dont, all I can say is that I wish you all the best and thank you for everything.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> hates trade shows?  yeah right.  same old bullshit?  yeah right there always somethign new.



ask anyone who has been at several tradeshows a year for several years.. it's hard to believe .. i wouldnt have thought it either


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 31, 2010)

I really don't want to believe this.  

If you are leaving, I sincerely hope that it is for a better opportunity and a brighter future.  You will be missed.

Best of luck to you in all your future endeavors.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> who would give away a free Metro 2033 key



that's another piece of drama .. lol .. apparently that key (given to me by nvidia) has already been used according to steam .. i may have to end up buying metro out of my own pocket just to give it to the lucky winner


----------



## Paintface (Mar 31, 2010)

Wizz You Are My Hero! Whatever Happens We The Hardcore Ati Followers Thank You For Bringing Nvidia Down And We Will Never Forget That When We Drink On The Bankrupt Of That Company!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> ask anyone who has been at several tradeshows a year for several years.. it's hard to believe .. i wouldnt have thought it either



Hazard a guess that the presentations go something like this:

"Hi we're <insert company name> at the very prestigious <insert trade-show name> to show you the <insert product name> that is better than it's forerunner because..." Having to listen to that all the time would get boring, and fast.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

well this sucks..... im extremely sad to see W1zzard go just dosent feel right if the W1zz aint in charge  

Eitherway with whatever you decide to do w1zz be sure to stop by and visit at least and good luck in the future

now if you excuse me im gonna go cry my crazyeyes out in the corner cause the world just flipped upside down


----------



## theubersmurf (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> that's another piece of drama .. lol .. apparently that key (given to me by nvidia) has already been used according to steam .. i may have to end up buying metro out of my own pocket just to give it to the lucky winner


Ow, that's hysterical in a, "I just hit my knee really hard and can't stop laughing" kind of way.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> apparently that key (given to me by nvidia) has already been used according to steam



I can't believe Nvidia went that far. It has just lost all my respect.


----------



## Binge (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> that's another piece of drama .. lol .. apparently that key (given to me by nvidia) has already been used according to steam .. i may have to end up buying metro out of my own pocket just to give it to the lucky winner



honest to nuts, I am kind of in the same boat but with a mail service.  Someone used my international customs number four days before I picked a pre-printed form out of a box, and who knows what will happen


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I can't believe Nvidia went that far. It has just lost all my respect.



i'm not saying it's nvidia's fault.. might be some other reason .. still waiting on an answer from steam


----------



## shrimpius (Mar 31, 2010)

Very sad to hear it. I'm from Russia, but I don't read our hardware sites, because they are crappy. Except one - fcenter . ru - which is just a Russian variant of xbitlabs (because most of the xbitlabs team are Russians). But when I need a good look at the video card I always check TPU! It has the best reviews, especially in the terms of power consumption/noise/heat - these aspects are often forgot by other hardware sites. I've been reading this site for the last 2 years and was always very excited with every new W1zzard's review. Although I don't read other reviews, because I can find better ones on CPUs and so on, the video card reviews by W1zzard are the best, I dare, in the whole Internet. But I never check forum, because it's extremely hard to find some valuable comments in the thousands of replies (and because I can't understand modern English talking language, but I can understand very well everything, that W1zzard writes). Summing all this up I can say that I'm not interested in the TPU!'s community, but I'm very interested in the video card reviews on this site. 

P.S. Sorry for terrible English, my native language is C++ and a little Russian


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> that's another piece of drama .. lol .. apparently that key (given to me by nvidia) has already been used according to steam .. i may have to end up buying metro out of my own pocket just to give it to the lucky winner



lol. Still you dont have to buy anything. You can just ask the winner to get lost. He/she might show some hate towards you. But what the heck? Thats just one person against an entire community + thousand of guests who visit the forum and love and appreciate your work and of course love you .


----------



## Binge (Mar 31, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> lol. Still you dont have to buy anything. You can just ask the winner to get lost. He/she might show some hate towards you. But what the heck? Thats just one person against an entire community + thousand of guests who visit the forum and love and appreciate your work and of course love you .



Lol if w1zzard told me to get lost I might just want to win even harder now


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 31, 2010)

Binge said:


> Lol if w1zzard told me to get lost I might just want to win even harder now



You'd be chanting:  "THANK YOU SIR MAY I HAVE ANOTHER!"


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i'm not saying it's nvidia's fault.. might be some other reason .. still waiting on an answer from steam



You don't blame Nvidia, so who is the prime suspect?


----------



## theubersmurf (Mar 31, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> You don't blame Nvidia, so who is the prime suspect?


There may not be anyone to blame.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2010)

110 viewers.  Clearly we don't want w1z to leave, any of us.  I pray this is an April Fools joke.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> that's another piece of drama .. lol .. apparently that key (given to me by nvidia) has already been used according to steam .. i may have to end up buying metro out of my own pocket just to give it to the lucky winner



But... the booth babes.. I can haz yer cebit pass?


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> I don't blame W1zz for leaving, I've been thinking about doing the same myself. The past few months have been pretty dreadful around here with people's behavior, rudeness and the most noteworthy a sense of false entitlement. Perhaps this is just the evolution of the internet and society as we all just sit in our fake leather chairs in front of a monitor and be dicks to one another. All I know is there is much more to life than that.



Erocker i think what you said is true. A lot of users have either cut down the time they visit the site or just completely left. Some of the users contributed to this over time; they dont remember what it was like years ago, hell i wasnt even around back then.

I havnt been the best user but i know what its like on the forums.

Whatever W1z does i support him, i dont judge him for wanting to leave when so many others have.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Wall of text but I think this may be one of the most important posts iv made*

I can't bealive this. I get back from watching a movie someone hits me on MSN i well here it is.


```
nameless: TPU got sold
Solaris17: hahaha o ya?
nameless: w1zzard made a news post
Solaris17: WTF?!
```

     My heart in all honesty hit the floor. I made it to the beginning of page 2 before I couldn't handle it. This forum its populous and the site have been my home for the past 5 years. This is not a normal community. This is not a normal site. the site is clean. Relatively simple and has a sense of style. The members are incredibly well behaved on most of the time. Which imo is a incredible feat.

     The fact is regardless of how well you may mean it, and how well the staff means it. This place will turn into nothing more than a 3rd rate tech site after you go. You have commanded the respect of other administrators and company's. I absolutely love your awkward sense of humor and the reviews are so detailed I aspire to be like you. When I review I make sure to try and be as thorough as possible. You are the best damn journalist I have ever had the pleasure of having a few brief conversations with.

     I feel betrayed and sad all at the same time. It is uncontrollable and somewhat of a surprise even to myself that I can have this kind of attachment to an inanimate object if you can call it even an object. The fact is the atmosphere around here is created by the first person. You were him and you won't be here. That being said the site will never be the same. It is exactly like a falling empire and I don't think anyone will ever persuade me differently.

     I will probably edit this. Not because I am ashamed or remove what I have posted. Instead I will probably edit this because I just cant concentrate enough to post exactly how I feel. It's like im lost honestly. I consider everyone here family as ridiculous as it may sound I haven't seen any of your faces yet you are my friends we talk laugh etc. So wouldn't that mean this is a type of home? Or school, or public park? A place were like minded people can come together? The front page of techpowerup a familiar and friendly face when I first open my browser?

     I could care less if they managed to keep up with your quality of work. I could careless if they managed to add company's to the point they could review products for every company in the universe. They will never replace you. This is were I stand on the matter if I got ahead of myself and skipped what I was trying to say completely. If you do leave I can honestly say it will probably be a bad day IRL for me. As such if this actually follows through and you really are leaving. I will not be returning to TPU. The day you leave this place will be the day this website dies and the day I no longer have a place to call home.


----------



## jaystein (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> that's another piece of drama .. lol .. apparently that key (given to me by nvidia) has already been used according to steam .. i may have to end up buying metro out of my own pocket just to give it to the lucky winner



This is why you should stay, your a good person. I actually tell a lot of my Geek Squad cohorts to come to TPU first before any tech site. This site is the first thing I look at most mornings.
I love GPU-Z as well.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2010)

Have fun werever you end up w1z


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard you are the reason I visit TPU many times a day... Gonna miss you bro


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 31, 2010)

He just said there was a problem with a key and you are starting to fight over whos fault it is, LOL.


----------



## TVman (Mar 31, 2010)

this is a really bad april fool joke :shadedshu


----------



## Selene (Mar 31, 2010)

Its a sad day.
I know the ATI bashing NV and the NV Bashing ATI, has made me all but stop reading any forums.
I still read reviews, but even some of them are fueling the fire, in the end this will all end bad.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 31, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> He just said there was a problem with a key and you are starting to fight over whos fault it is, LOL.



I agree.


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 31, 2010)

that's so stupid that you are leaving
you are great!
all the good reviewers are gone also on youtube that's real anoying
i love tpu!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 31, 2010)

im gonna have to keep hitting refresh till W1z posts april fools!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

im not sure but without w1zzard at the helm i might move on... theres no real site to compare to tpu so ill probably go back to lurker status on the net i really do wish W1zzard the best but yea without w1zz in charge i probably wont stay here. Ive seen sites change hands over my internet lurker periods and it never goes well period... eitherway good luck to w1zz 

and as far as metro2033 and steam goes i got a bud that bought it his key didnt work either altho a quick call fixed the issue but still it does happen on occasion ppl need to be patient


----------



## SuperSonic X 316 (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't really post much and I really like the community here but if it's true that you're leaving then I wish you the best.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 31, 2010)

PHaS3 said:


> W1zzard you are the reason I visit TPU many times a day... Gonna miss you bro



I'd have to say give credit where credit is due. Not only is W1z one of the most unbiased and best reviewers on the web, but the entire TPU team has done an amazing job here, making this place truly unique and rewarding. Unfortunately I am sure that many of them will follow suit and leave us as well. So I would just like to say once again thank you W1z and everyone else on the TPU team - Mussels, BTA, Erocker, Paulie, etc. Sorry if I left someone out...


----------



## jimmyz (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow. I have to say this is a shocker, I was reading when you first mentioned that you wanted to quit. I am still in shock from that. 

Good luck in whatever you decide to do in the future. Of course you will be keeping us up to date as a member right?


----------



## sttubs (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zz, you will be missed. I looked forward to your fair & honest reviews. Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 31, 2010)

What a real shame. Still, everyone soon or later has to moved on. Good Luck on whatever you are going to do 

*GOODBYE W1ZZ*


----------



## laszlo (Mar 31, 2010)

wizz you can't leave 

resistance is futile we assimilate you &viceversa


btw who thanked wizz for the post agree with his departure?!....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2010)

Hate to see you leave and I am sad to see you sell the site. If this is truly goodbye, may luck be with you in future endeavors.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sad to see you are going W1zzard,i have checked out a few tech forums,and settled on tpu.It did not seem to be full of dicks like some others,its quite the little community.I dont know were i will go if tpu comes to a sad end,as i guess most will leave if you do.

Your gpu reviews have always been informative and comprehensive.Its such a shame that a few morons have made you feel this way.

What ever you do after tpu i know you will kick ass at it,you will be sorely missed W1zzard.

*Three cheers for W1zzard...hip hooray...hip hooray...hip hooray.*

The very best of british cheer from me to you W1zzard.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 31, 2010)

The real question is: How many is going along with W1z? If he goes, too bad for most of us, but I am sure he will quit one day, in a week, a month? a year? 10? But he has to quit, he is not immortal. However, if the whole website disintegrates when he leaves, that's got me worried. Its not like I am encouraging him to leave, its just me seeing things in a different way.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 31, 2010)

Make everyone's post count go back to one before leaving....


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 31, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> I'd have to say give credit where credit is due. Not only is W1z one of the most unbiased and best reviewers on the web, but the entire TPU team has done an amazing job here, making this place truly unique and rewarding. Unfortunately I am sure that many of them will follow suit and leave us as well. So I would just like to say once again thank you W1z and everyone else on the TPU team - Mussels, BTA, Erocker, Paulie, etc. Sorry if I left someone out...



I agree, TPU and W1z definitely do some of the best reviews ever.  I mean, what other site or reviewer goes into such detail with all the graphics cards? no one strips every card and comments on specific cooling or board design choices... 

This is an absolute tragedy... I am torn deep inside. I hope some people feel ashamed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard, it was a hornor to be on this site with you threw out the years. To read your reviews and the off the wall banter of your trade show adventures. It's a sad day to hear that you are going to leave. But, you got a great road ahead of you, and plenty to do. Wish you the best at what you will be doing and wish it didn't have to happen the way it did. 

 on a job well done.


I'll make sure to poor out a glass of liquor in your name.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok now that I have realized it is not April 1st in Germany I think he might be serious, but I hope not.  

It is true that lots of old members (such as myself) have disappeared, gone off to do other things and are not as active, and therefore this place does not have the kindness around that it used to have.  The new users don't know correct conduct, maybe we need more mods, maybe we just need to teach the next generation respect and and proper way to speak.  Maybe us, the users are at fault.  The internet is evolving, maybe to a more mad, angry and social unaccpetable society.  

I joined when I was 15.  I can originally for the ATITool software, found the forums, asked a question, and stayed once you yourself answered it, along with many other friendly responses.  I quickly found the community was amazing for helping me build a computer, I could not have done it without them.  They helped me pick my parts, overclock, and more.  I have been here for a little over 4 years.  I have learned a lot about computers, technology, software, hardware, and surprisingly about society and how to interact socially and maturely.  If I don't have this place to come to anymore, if I don't have W1z around anymore, it will make me very unhappy.  

W1z, you have done nothing wrong, we enjoy your presence, your software, your contributions to tech and our community.  You will be greatly missed.  Please reconsider, and think about what you are doing before you take this huge step.  You built this community from the ground up, and watched it grow.  

*Maybe you don't need to change, but we do.*  PM me if there is anything I can do.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2010)

...I don't even know where to begin here.

I came to TPU originally for the great reviews. They have been getting better and better ever since. W1zz, you spend thousands of dollars on hardware that nobody else has (ex. to measure power consumption of GPUs themselves rather than the whole system) and have given the community here *so* much.

I have stayed at TPU for the community, and I have learned endless amounts of knowledge here. To be honest, I owe TechPowerUp! forums a lot. I learned 95% of what I know about computers *right here*.

To be frank, I am almost ashamed to call myself a part of this community after what I saw happen in that thread. Those people have no idea how much time you have put into every review, and how much time a re-bench of cards takes. 

If you do leave us, I just hope you know that you will be dearly missed, and that what you saw in that thread is not an accurate reflection of how much the TPU community appreciates all the hard work you have done.

 to W1zzard in all his future endeavors, here or elsewhere!


----------



## mtosev (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU


----------



## drunko (Mar 31, 2010)

Wizzard thanks for all the great reviews and helpful Knowledge shared with tech power up fans over the years. this site is the first and last place i check everyday, no other site compares, it wont be the same if you leave  i wish you luck with whatever you do


----------



## OneCool (Mar 31, 2010)

Something stinks about all this bullshit and I dont like it.

This better not be some nvidia pushing people around crap....


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2010)

Tribute to W1zzard


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice DD!


----------



## OneCool (Mar 31, 2010)

mtosev said:


> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU



signed


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 31, 2010)

signed


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 31, 2010)

signed


----------



## erocker (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 31, 2010)

This is an April fools joke. W1zard could just as easily disappear and not mention it, let other people sign his reviews using his handle and slowly phase himself out.

He's intelligent and methodical so I find it highly unlikely he would abruptly quit TPU the day before April 1st. Causing drama and panic, 2 things he hates. I have been coming to this site for 5 years and there is always some sort of April fools joke..usually with a day or 2 lead in time to prep and make it believable.

This could also be a lesson. Imagine if another company comes in. New Rules. Maybe new mods. More than likely a lot more advertising. FUD. This is called a reality check to people that don't understand how good we/they have it.

I hope I am right!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ



Awww thanks for nothing! Now not only do I haz the sadz, but I also got the mega sadz too!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2010)

Saying W1zzard will be missed is like saying that to George Washington when he says "Naaa... don't think I want to be president anymore".  W1z is not only one really smart guy, but a true leader and extremely generous.  Personally, he's done some some really cool things that have made me go "wow".  You won't find that ANYWHERE else.

He created this board, shaped the culture and a place that I visit more often than any other site on the internet.

Insert huge SAD face and a PLEA not to hand this site over to someone else!!!

... or a PLZ make this an April 1st joke


----------



## Frick (Mar 31, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> This is an April fools joke. W1zard could just as easily disappear and not mention it, let other people sign his reviews using his handle and slowly phase himself out.
> 
> He's intelligent and methodical so I find it highly unlikely he would abruptly quit TPU the day before April 1st. Causing drama and panic, 2 things he hates. I have been coming to this site for 5 years and there is always some sort of April fools joke..usually with a day or 2 lead in time to prep and make it believable.



This actually makes sense. I can see why he would get bored with this stuff, but he's not much for drama, and this is nothing but drama.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe this cheers up your sad faces guys?  







Or maybe not.  

Also, to anyone making petitions, it is W1z decision, not ours, even though we would love it to be.


----------



## Poisonsnak (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey W1zzard, I hope you change your mind but I understand if you don't.

I've been a fan of yours since the ocfaq days and as far as I'm concerned you're the best resource any video card enthusiast could ever wish for, between all the great utilities you've created and this great website.

Thanks for all you've done till now and best wishes for the future.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard I have to thank you for putting together a top notch site! You get crazy traffic and you know I know as I have PM'ed about the WOW look how many people in the past and another big thank you for not killing us with adds which you could have (another top notch thing). You have shaped and picked the best Mods that a site could ask for 
(another top Notch thing). Also thank you for the best unbiased reviews anyone could ever have hoped for! I just know for 100% sure that what ever you do it will be a job well done and I believe you will always be financially secure in your endeavors! I hope you get a GOOD AMOUNT on the offer for TPU when its said and done! Good luck


----------



## spud107 (Mar 31, 2010)

mtosev said:


> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU



http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/ACTAdeny/ guys sign this one while your there.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 31, 2010)

so if you are leaving ... will you be at another site where I can still follow your work?


----------



## Frick (Mar 31, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> so if you are leaving ... will you be at another site where I can still follow your work?



I have his home adress, we should stalk him together. Bring red paint.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 31, 2010)

laszlo said:


> wizz you can't leave
> 
> resistance is futile we assimilate you &viceversa
> 
> ...



Oh i Thanked him for all his work he has done, it was not a thank you now leave thing


----------



## to6ko91 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wiz you had the best reviews on the internet ! I will truly miss them, Its really sad to see you leave  Best of luck with whatever you decide do to in the future


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 31, 2010)

Frick said:


> I have his home adress, we should stalk him together. Bring red paint.



sign me up for a few gallons


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard, this site is the only computer HW site I frequent and is only one of two online communities I participate in (The other is a tiny Israeli HW/Gaming forum). The reasons are simple: The quality of the reviews, the effort put into the site and the great staff that you've put together make this the best online community on the internet, and the best computer HW site ever.

I am very, very sad to see you go, and as many others, I hope this is an early April 1st joke. If it is, I sincerely hope you're currently laughing your ass off, because you more than deserve that.

If it isn't, then may luck shine on your future endeavors.

And the last thing ? T-H-A-N-K-S.


----------



## r9 (Mar 31, 2010)

If wizz leave TPU delete my account I wont be needing it any more. And  to all dumbasses that contribute to wizz leaving.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 31, 2010)

r9 said:


> If wizz leave TPU delete my account I wont be needing it any more. And  to all dumbasses that contribute to wizz leaving.



Well we can't stop him if he's set on leaving can we?


----------



## tonyd223 (Mar 31, 2010)

read all the comments, including the Fermi review stuff... here's my 10p worth.

W1zz, the problem with tech in general is that it changes, we change and the environment in which we operate changes. I know what you mean about the excitement going - after a while the things which we were so pumped about become normal, then mundane, then boring and an annoyance. The comments that you received were unfortunately very similar to what I see on lots of other sites now - we have reached a point in our society were hard work is ignored, where mistakes (if indeed they are mistakes) are vilified and expanded so that a person is judged only by that once incident. Technology has been a good ride for you and for me (I still have a Psion organiser Lz64 - look it up) but eventually the ride comes to an end.

I hope that you got paid for all the work you put in, not necessarily financially, but in the true ways that matter. You'll move on - as indeed will many of us here today. I just hope that when you look back at this whole experience you will not allow the taint at the end to ruin it...

Final point - I never paid a penny to come here every day for the last 3 years or so, but I enjoyed every visit, the banter within the groups and discussions (especially when I was wrong!) and I thank you for your advice, opinions and contribution.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 31, 2010)

If true, I hate to see you go and TPU will be coming off from my bookmarks. I have seen what happens to great sites when the true owner leaves, it's never a good thing.


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not buying this for one sec.

For someone to quit because of comments people made about a review is one of the most absurd reasons I've ever heard.

The mods are obviously playing along 

BUT

If this is true and you are leaving over the reason stated, sorry but grow up and be a man...


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Well we can't stop him if he's set on leaving can we?



O yes we can. I'm currently chain smoking and killing kittens. I will kill kittens ever hour until he decides not to leave.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 31, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> The real question is: How many is going along with W1z? If he goes, too bad for most of us, but I am sure he will quit one day, in a week, a month? a year? 10? But he has to quit, he is not immortal. However, if the whole website disintegrates when he leaves, that's got me worried. Its not like I am encouraging him to leave, its just me seeing things in a different way.



I see a lot of people have missed my post.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 31, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> O yes we can. I'm currently chain smoking and killing kittens. I will kill kittens ever hour until he decides not to leave.



Can you kill puppies instead ? I like cats


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Can you kill puppies instead ? I like cats



I love cats too. But thats the point he will be more sad.


----------



## dertimaushh (Mar 31, 2010)

Noooo   - TPU is *my* daily page since years. 

Couse W1zzard is/was doing such great a job.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 31, 2010)

gotta be april fools but if it is true then it will be really sad to see the wiz go,


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 31, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> I love cats too. But thats the point he will be more sad.



Well, the question is what he likes more, then ? 

Hey, W1zz, you a cat person or a dog person ? 

Oh, and to everyone saying things like "grow up" ? I think you should follow your own advice.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe its already april in w1zz country, and if not OMG pls kill me now


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 31, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> O yes we can. I'm currently chain smoking and killing kittens. I will kill kittens ever hour until he decides not to leave.



Kitten's arn't as cute as bunnies...Use bunnies, you'll get a greater response. Or threaten to punch a baby in the face.


----------



## warup89 (Mar 31, 2010)

so wait....Fermi started all of this? damn that Fermi chip surely is FAIL, i mean its even affecting TPU. 

-That sucks though, i hope Wizzard is not leaving just because of this one review, but instead of a long awaited realization; then I'll understand.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 31, 2010)

If someone asked me to summarize W1z with one sentence, it would be " A true technological pioneer" . I can only put one other person in the same category - Anand Lal Shimpi. I don't want to be disrespectful to all the hard working engineers at Intel, Amd, Ati or Nvidia but it's people like W1z and Anand that bring down technology to us - the common folks, and try to explain it in an understandable manner. I feel enlightened every time after reading an article of theirs.

Before I found out about Atitools and Gpu-Z  graphic card overclocking was like black magic to me( as to everybody else back then I'm sure). They may not have been the first tools for the job but they sure were the most user friendly and were always up to the task.


----------



## caleb (Mar 31, 2010)

Im actually willing to believe this. You have done an amazing job with this site. I have been a rare but constant visitor for 6 years (WTF!?) and Ive seen it go from modding 9800SE forum ,visiting ABIT factories  to what it is now a great news source and a forum with masses! 

Why would any of you be surprised with him "giving" the site away to another company ? It's prolly worth a nice piece of cash and after all life is life.

On the other hand it would still be a bit sad because the site would become commercial and I think it would never be the same TPU and it could eventually go the way 3dgamers.com did.

Happy holidays


----------



## jimmyz (Mar 31, 2010)

warup89 said:


> so wait....Fermi started all of this? damn that Fermi chip surely is FAIL, i mean its even affecting TPU.
> 
> -That sucks though, i hope Wizzard is not leaving just because of this one review, but instead of a long awaited realization; then I'll understand.



I think Fermi was just the Flamethrower that burned the bridge. He seems to have been considering this for a little while now.


----------



## burebista (Mar 31, 2010)

For me is one of the worst days on net this year. I still can't believe he's leaving but in the same time I understand him perfectly. 
Sometime too much is too much even when you're doing something from passion.

As for morons/trolls/whatever bugs they are that managed to fill *W1zzard*'s glass I can't say anything decent I just hope that they'll disappear in their holes but unfortunately they won't. That's "modern" net and big forums. Usually they must be squashed with a ban but others will replace them. We have a word here: Stupid's mother is always pregnant.

Thank you *W1zzard* for all you've done and I hope that you'll find your way and peace outside TPU.
God bless you, you're one of a kind.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope it's a joke... 

I really don't want you to leave like all the rest also said. But you gave so much to TPU W1zzard, to be honest it isn't fair that the TPU community continues to demand more from you.
You're one of the top hardware gurus, you got so much more potential which you can tap once free from babysitting a website...
You're a great guy who always gave so much help, I will never forget the help you gave me through pm's when I was getting my laptop from Germany.

What I hope is that you're not leaving _just because_ of those 4 or 5 ungrateful idiots who crapped over your fermi review. That just wouldn't be fair to you heck it's tantamount to bullying...


----------



## Paintface (Mar 31, 2010)

rumor is that nvidia is sueing wizz for screwing with the benchmark numbers after being bribed by ATI.

I know you dont want that info out there wizz, but i want everyone to know that you dont do this for yourself but for the good of TPU and the hardcore ATI fanbase


----------



## reverze (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2010)

Paintface said:


> rumor is that nvidia is sueing wizz for screwing with the benchmark numbers after being bribed by ATI.
> 
> I know you dont want that info out there wizz, but i want everyone to know that you dont do this for yourself but for the good of TPU and the hardcore ATI fanbase



What?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 31, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> What?



I know right..... 

Sounds plausible with how tech companies operate these days. Everybody is guilty until proven innocent thanks to lawyers powered by deep pockets.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 31, 2010)

Paintface said:


> rumor is that nvidia is sueing wizz for screwing with the benchmark numbers after being bribed by ATI.
> 
> I know you dont want that info out there wizz, but i want everyone to know that you dont do this for yourself but for the good of TPU and the hardcore ATI fanbase



Would you kindly stfu and stop trolling?


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 31, 2010)

Paintface said:


> rumor is that nvidia is sueing wizz for screwing with the benchmark numbers after being bribed by ATI.
> 
> I know you dont want that info out there wizz, but i want everyone to know that you dont do this for yourself but for the good of TPU and the hardcore ATI fanbase



let's keep the rumor-mill shut down for now.  We don't need it.  Nor do we want it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2010)

I was saying "What?" as in, you're nuts for thinking that W1zzard would do such a thing.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 31, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I was saying "What?" as in, you're nuts for thinking that W1zzard would do such a thing.



Nucking Futs, even...


----------



## Paintface (Mar 31, 2010)

it explains why fermi got such bad reviews and why wizz is gonna work for ATI now ( if you guys didnt get the hint he is working for a different company now )


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

Paintface said:


> rumor is that nvidia is sueing wizz for screwing with the benchmark numbers after being bribed by ATI.
> 
> I know you dont want that info out there wizz, but i want everyone to know that you dont do this for yourself but for the good of TPU and the hardcore ATI fanbase



thats your second one today whos awesome? your awesome!


----------



## Footman (Mar 31, 2010)

*That seriously sucks....*

I have been following you for years, even though I don't comment often. I visit your site at least 4-5 times a week and prefer your reviews to other tech sites. Love the way you test at specific resolutions, the graphs are easy to read and absorb.

I respect your decision to move on, but am sad that a few assholes pushed you to do this.

I hope that you change your mind but if not good luck, you will be missed....

Footman


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 31, 2010)

Paintface said:


> rumor is that nvidia is sueing wizz for screwing with the benchmark numbers after being bribed by ATI.
> 
> I know you dont want that info out there wizz, but i want everyone to know that you dont do this for yourself but for the good of TPU and the hardcore ATI fanbase





HalfAHertz said:


> Would you kindly stfu and stop trolling?





jasper1605 said:


> let's keep the rumor-mill shut down for now.  We don't need it.  Nor do we want it.



Lets respect W1zz's request and keep the drama down okay?


----------



## warup89 (Mar 31, 2010)

I kinda understand his reason for leaving, reviewing is hard even more when you have dead lines. He reviews a very large variety of games at different settings, all of that takes a lot of time, and after you post you hard work for the world to see and then you get sh1t on???????


-i personally would be pissed too.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 31, 2010)

If its true I really hope the company that take over isn't something like asus or something because then im not stayin, too much drama on those kinds of forums.


----------



## Paintface (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## KainXS (Mar 31, 2010)

no plz no grills now


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 31, 2010)

Paintface said:


> it explains why fermi got such bad reviews and why wizz is gonna work for ATI now ( if you guys didnt get the hint he is working for a different company now )



Hmmm are you trolling? 

What is your source sir? Got a link for us perhaps?


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 31, 2010)

Paintface said:


> rumor is that nvidia is sueing wizz for screwing with the benchmark numbers after being bribed by ATI.
> 
> I know you dont want that info out there wizz, but i want everyone to know that you dont do this for yourself but for the good of TPU and the hardcore ATI fanbase



And I just discovered "The God Particle"

I think this is the drama bullshit W1zz was talking about.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

KainXS said:


> If its true I really hope the company that take over isn't something like asus or something because then im not stayin, too much drama on those kinds of forums.



that and for some reason companys like to drape their site is flash and other BS and make them incredably hard to navigate. then you get a 404 thats like

"lol were did you want to go dude? theirs nothin here!!"


----------



## douglatins (Mar 31, 2010)

Hehe, guys.... uhm guys.... like uhmm.... thats aprils fools right?... i mean cmon guys.... WTF... OMG, no way, pls don't....


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 31, 2010)

If you do leave; you will be missed.  I like the humor, intelligence, banter, fame, cuteness, drama (yes, sometimes, you bring drama, just by existing), and a part of yourself, that you, bring to this board.  If you do this; you will have a hole in your heart, that nothing can fill.

You will miss this, as much, if not more, than we would miss you.

Tun Sie, was Sie müssen, und... Geh mit Gott und wir sehen uns auf dem Netz.

And, to whoever: quit the Nvidia and ATi sh*t... I myself am tired of the cr*p.  It is getting old IMO.:shadedshu


----------



## laszlo (Mar 31, 2010)

soon this thread will have all the evidence pointed by wizz..   and i see no mod to make order


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow...9 pages...9 pages it all it took for a thread about one of the greatest people in the internet tech site area leaving due to drama to turn into a troll filled drama.  Yeah, I can see why he is leaving.

Well, actually it is 7 pages, but that is splitting hairs at this point.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2010)

Paintface said:


> rumor is that nvidia is sueing wizz for screwing with the benchmark numbers after being bribed by ATI.
> 
> I know you dont want that info out there wizz, but i want everyone to know that you dont do this for yourself but for the good of TPU and the hardcore ATI fanbase



not true, please dont spread any false rumors


----------



## erocker (Mar 31, 2010)

laszlo said:


> soon this thread will have all the evidence pointed by wizz..   and i see no mod to make order



No, we as mods love it when trolls like to troll on our dear leader.  I'm kidding of course, troll has been dealt with.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 31, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Wow...9 pages...9 pages it all it took for a thread about one of the greatest men in the internet tech site area leaving due to drama to turn into a troll filled drama.  Yeah, I can see why he is leaving.
> 
> Well, actually it is 7 pages, but that is splitting hairs at this point.



It's 10 pages in ~ 2hrs.

________________

Guys please don't troll, show some 

I'm praying it's an april fools though... but it's still not 1st April in Germany?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 31, 2010)

damn, i am sorry to hear that W1zzard, i came here the first time back in 2005 and i can't even remember how i found this site, but i have sticking around i love all the reviews here and it's making me sad to ear you leaving, but i hope you will have a bright future ahead of you W1zzard


----------



## JATownes (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to say again...PLEASE DON'T GO.  This is the place I consider my home on the web, I am here all day, and my boss hates it LOL...If you leave this place will die a slow and painful death.  

But I just wanted to say Thanks again for all your hard work and time put into the greatest place on the web.


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 31, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I don't do reviews myself, but as someone who makes content for this site, I can understand what it's like to put in effort into something and then facing destructive criticism. Fermi review wasn't all of it, it just pushed the apple cart off the cliff. I'm shocked at this and I hope we in the staff can pacify him. W1z to TPU is like Steve Jobs to Apple.



+1 on this!

Myself, I'd even go so far as to offering a donation for a "Good Scotch for after a review for W1z fund" if it helped keep him around. I know how much work goes into coming up with the results you guys do for reviews (my job involves testing PC hardware for software compatibility) and the last thing I wish to see is the source of those reviews get chased away. 



freaksavior said:


> Oh god save us. were going to be the new [H] shadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshushadedshu



BITE your tongue! *makes signs of warding and starts to fill up a super soaker in case any [H]ardcore members show up...*



Solaris17 said:


> O yes we can. I'm currently chain smoking and killing kittens. I will kill kittens ever hour until he decides not to leave.



See the trauma that everyone is going thru W1z? Will you not think of the kitties?  *starts to plan rescue of kittehs in case this turns out to not be a drill....*


----------



## cauby (Mar 31, 2010)

i hope this is not true W1z...you are to this site what Anand Shimpai is to Anandtech,what Thomas Pabst is to Tom's Hardware and so on...TPU wouldn't be the site it is today without you.If you really have to go,then I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2010)

Wizz leaves and takes GPU-z with him, thats the end of TPU.

Without his GPU reviews and presence, people will start leaving left, right and center.

Wizz leaves and i bet i do within afew months, if the new owners bring nothing to the table. 

Actually, for the GPU reviews to continue, the new owner will need his system.. or to re-do EVERY card...


----------



## douglatins (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> not true, please dont spread any false rumors



W1zz he is just kidding, i will make sure of it... and I would agree that you would eventually miss this, its like having a herd of guys that follow you everywhere, that follow your every post, read your reviews and respect you. Its too much power to give up. Like you dont need to keep making reviews, maybe outsource game benchmarks, that take so much time... But just stay and watch over us, post randomly, in threads like PC ATM and all the rest. I would write more but i am to emotional now



JATownes said:


> I have to say again...PLEASE DON'T GO.  This is the place I consider my home on the web, I am here all day, and my boss hates it LOL...If you leave this place will die a slow and painful death.
> 
> But I just wanted to say Thanks again for all your hard work and time put into the greatest place on the web.



OMG so true thats me, my homepage is TPU and firefox is on startup list at work


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 31, 2010)

well lets hope this is April fools, if not one of the few remaining sites with high quality forums will go to shite


----------



## air_ii (Mar 31, 2010)

That is a shocker! I stopped following comments on Fermi review after 2 pages, so I don't know what happened there.



btarunr said:


> I don't do reviews myself, but as someone who makes content for this site, I can understand what it's like to put in effort into something and then facing destructive criticism. Fermi review wasn't all of it, it just pushed the apple cart off the cliff. I'm shocked at this and I hope we in the staff can pacify him. W1z to TPU is like Steve Jobs to Apple.



Unfortunately, this is what you're gonna get more and more often, as 8 y/o kids start getting their hands on the keyboards... So it's gonna be a part of the thing now.

Although I did not always agree with review conclusions (especially some pros/cons) , I liked reviews at TPU because they mostly presented pure numbers and let you draw conclusions yourself. But I definitely respect W1zzard for his knowledge of GPUs and software he brought to the community.

So, W1z, imo the best thing to do is to lay low for a while, take your time to unwind and get a perspective on all of that. I've learnt the hard way that rash actions are the ones you regret most.


----------



## afw (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG ... man TPU will not be the same without you ... just because some guys (0.01%) blamed you , doesnt mean that we all did ... Please dont go man ... pleeeease ...  ...

Seriously ... leaving just aint the solution ... im begging you .. please dont leave ...


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 31, 2010)

douglatins said:


> W1zz he is just kidding, i will make sure of it... and I would agree that you would eventually miss this, its like having a herd of guys that follow you everywhere, that follow your every post, read your reviews and respect you. Its too much power to give up.



From the little I know W1z, I'm sure 'power' is the last thing on his mind...


----------



## douglatins (Mar 31, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> From the little I know W1z, I'm sure 'power' is the last thing on his mind...



I mean something like celebrity status, with twitter... like even if the posted "LOL" he would get a million thanks and much love for that, and everyone would read it and think omg he is loling right now...


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok here's the real deal. TPU has gotten so grand and popular that W1z has finally reached true stardom, you know - like the rock dinosaurs. I.e. he has realized he is like AC/DC and The Rolling stones, who don't need to make any new songs, they just need to show up and the next day they'll be on every newspaper's front page. I'm pretty sure it's the same with W1z now - he goes out to buy a german wiener (their hot-dog ) and starts walking down the street only to be immediately  chased by ravaging semi-naked teen girls screaming for his signature


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Ok here's the real deal. TPU has gotten so grand and popular that W1z has finally reached true stardom, you know - like the rock dinosaurs. I.e. he has realized he is like AC/DC and The Rolling stones, who don't need to make any new songs, they just need to show up and the next day they'll be on every newspaper's front page. I'm pretty sure it's the same with W1z now - he goes out to buy a german wiener (their hot-dog ) and starts walking down the street only to be immediately  chased by ravaging semi-naked teen girls screaming for his signature



QFT iv seen it. preach it brother


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 31, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I mean something like celebrity status, with twitter... like even if the posted "LOL" he would get a million thanks and much love for that, and everyone would read it and think omg he is loling right now...



Now I get that, the respect


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok guys, this might be the last thing we can do for W1z. Continue using this site until W1z sells it for  enough money to buy Microsoft, then we start expressing our true feeling. There is not point destroying this website before W1z sells it, he wouldn't benefit from it.


----------



## Footman (Mar 31, 2010)

Personally I don't see what the big deal is, so he benchmarked with 9.12's!!! And!!! With the improvements that ATI suggest are available with the 10.3's can't we make our own informed decisions as to the difference between his reviews with 9.12's and 10.3's!!!

I suppose every time a new driver comes out reviewers need to go back and rewrite EVERY review they have written in order to use new driver... What total BS.......


----------



## btarunr (Mar 31, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Ok here's the real deal. TPU has gotten so grand and popular that W1z has finally reached true stardom, you know - like the rock dinosaurs. I.e. he has realized he is like AC/DC and The Rolling stones, who don't need to make any new songs, they just need to show up and the next day they'll be on every newspaper's front page. I'm pretty sure it's the same with W1z now - he goes out to buy a german wiener (their hot-dog ) and starts walking down the street only to be immediately  chased by ravaging semi-naked teen girls screaming for his signature



If w1z wanted to be ac-dc, you'd be seeing an advertisement every few hundred pixels.


----------



## crow1001 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cheers w1zz, you made TPU a great site, now go forth and chill, I hope you made a killing in offloading TPU, hope to see some awesome overclocking apps from you soon.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 31, 2010)

*We will miss you Wiz, keep in touch!*

*I think it's time to start holding hands and singing 'Kumbaya'" *

*Lets all join in!*

*a 1 and a 2 and a 3 ....*










> *Kum bay ya, my Wiz, kum bay ya;
> Kum bay ya, Wiz, kum bay ya;
> Kum bay ya, Wiz, kum bay ya,
> O Wiz, kum bay ya.*





> *Someone's laughing, Wiz, at the review;
> Someone's laughing, Wiz, at the review;
> Someone's laughing, Wiz, at the review,
> O Wiz, kum bay ya.*





> *Someone's crying, Wiz, overvolted their chip;
> Someone's crying, Wiz, overvolted their chip;
> Someone's crying, Wiz, overvolted their chip,
> O Wiz, kum bay ya.*





> *Someone's praying, Wiz, wants a i7-980X ;
> Someone's praying, Wiz, wants a i7-980X;
> Someone's praying, Wiz, wants a i7-980X,
> O Wiz, kum bay ya.*





> *Someone's singing, Wiz, hit 5 GHZ;
> Someone's singing, Wiz, hit 5 GHZ;
> Someone's singing, Wiz, hit 5 GHZ,
> O Wiz, i hit 5 GHZ.*





> *Someone's thanking, Wiz, it's all of us;
> Someone's thanking, Wiz, it's all of us;
> Someone's thanking, Wiz, it's all of us,
> O Wiz, you'll be missed~!.*
> ...


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2010)

If W1zz goes, that could mean that Bta, Banjo and the rest of the mods could go too.
Nothing would be the same.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 31, 2010)

Kreij said:


> If W1zz goes, that could mean that Bta, Banjo and the rest of the mods could go too.
> Nothing would be the same.



It wouldn't need to be the same because most of the usual members are probably gonna go too. I know that if this site turns bad without W1z leading it I'm leaving.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 31, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> im gonna have to keep hitting refresh till W1z posts april fools!



yah seriously... This is like Hugh Hefner saying that he will be leaving Playboy.  Its almost april and we're all fools.


----------



## fochkoph (Mar 31, 2010)

Noooo...the sole site that launched me into the tech frenzy I am engulfed in today is changing? 

I really hope this has something to do with April Fools.


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 31, 2010)

WTF!?!?!? Hell no! This aint right! Hell with what everyone says about ONE review out of the thousands you have done for us man. Drama is drama, you'll have it EVERYWHERE you go. I been using this site ever since it launched, maybe not as a user but this is the BEST tech forum on the web, hands down! Not everyone will like what you say or do but its constructive criticism. You work with what you have, period. I would never use another tech site again......

This better be a April fools joke.......


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> yah seriously... This is like Hugh Hefner saying that he will be leaving Playboy.  Its almost april and we're all fools.



April fools only counts when its April 1st though.


----------



## afw (Mar 31, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> It wouldn't need to be the same because most of the usual members are probably gonna go too. I know that if this site turns bad without W1z leading it I'm leaving.



+1 im leaving too  ... but I hope this is not true ...  you can't do this ... you are simply giving up on us ... :shadedshu


----------



## douglatins (Mar 31, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> April fools only counts when its April 1st though.



but still its too close not to be related


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2010)

douglatins said:


> but still its too close not to be related



It doesn't work that way. If i go downstairs right now and say I'm a father then tomorrow go hah april fools it's not funny.

I'm certainly staying on TPU. I won't abandon ship just because w1zz has decided to leave. If  we all leave or even a few of the regulars the forum will surely die.


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 31, 2010)

wait...what time was it in Germany at 12:09 pm EST???


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 31, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> It doesn't work that way. If i go downstairs right now and say I'm a father then tomorrow go hah april fools it's not funny.



Yeah but no one will believe you if you say something like that tomorrow, and definitely not after tomorrow.  So what better day is there than today to REALLY get a rise out of people?


----------



## douglatins (Mar 31, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> wait...what time was it in Germany at 12:09 pm EST???



its 9PM now so not really 1st, though that crossed my mind


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> so where would you go, i come to this forum because of the people, my main forum was XS but they are very strict and have some real anal people,. I also go to OCn and EVGA but i never got the feeling of home and brotherhood that i got here, it would be a shame if all the good people left.
> 
> so where would you go?



Not sure honestly. i guess for me it would just mean more time spent working on the site. I dont really like the other forums. and mine doesnt have a user base  So im kinda left to my own devices. I'll probably do this for about a year before finally realizing I cracked after I get done a discussion about shader units with a chicken strip.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> wait...what time was it in Germany at 12:09 pm EST???



21:29pm.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 31, 2010)

Kreij said:


> If W1zz goes, that could mean that Bta, Banjo and the rest of the mods could go too.
> Nothing would be the same.



Banjo can go away for all I care, he's scary and eeeeevil!


----------



## Taz100420 (Mar 31, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> 21:29pm.



ok just a thought:shadedshu


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 31, 2010)

Taz100420 said:


> wait...what time was it in Germany at 12:09 pm EST???



I know what you're trying to say, I checked already. It was like 11:09 AM GMT when he posted it so that's moot.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 31, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Not sure honestly. i guess for me it would just mean more time spent working on the site. I dont really like the other forums. and mine doesnt have a user base  So im kinda left to my own devices. I'll probably do this for about a year before finally realizing I cracked after I get *done a discussion about shader units with a chicken strip*.



I haven't had a discussion with a chicken strip.  But I have gotten great advice from a Chicken Patty (with ketchup).


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't have an inside line to W1zz and I can't read his thoughts.
Regardless of this is a April Fools thing or not, I appreciate everything he has done for us here on TPU and for having enought trust in me to mod GPU (rest in peace GPU).

I'm not sure why he trusts Banjo, but that is not for me to decide.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Mar 31, 2010)

As a Microsoft trainer. i always ask my guys to browse TUP to get tech updates. but its bad that u plan to quit  hey please stay wizzard we need you here man


----------



## saikamaldoss (Mar 31, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> It wouldn't need to be the same because most of the usual members are probably gonna go too. I know that if this site turns bad without W1z leading it I'm leaving.



 ya u r right


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 31, 2010)

I just got into the site..now I find out it may fall apart..


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 31, 2010)

saikamaldoss said:


> As a Microsoft trainer. i always ask my guys to browse TUP to get tech updates. but its bad that u plan to quit  hey please stay wizzard we need you here man



TUP? :shadedshu Using W1z's avatar and putting ATI on it? Heresy! 

On the other hand, can we keep this website running long enough for W1z to make a tidy profit?


----------



## Master (Mar 31, 2010)

well im sad , but please  do us a favor at least , keep our emails , so that when the right time comes and  you happen to feel to have a new start again , inform  us all, you and your great team did it once , so you can do it again . 
just dont leave us by ourselves . 
we love you and we are gonna miss you 
Thank you for everything


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> On the other hand, can we keep this website running long enough for W1z to make a tidy profit?



i'm not after profit .. if i were i would have been sitting behind some corporate desk for years now


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i'm not after profit .. if i were i would have been sitting behind some corporate desk for years now



That is the last thing we can do for you, get your wallet filled with cash so you can avoid sitting behind a corporate desk and being shouted at.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 31, 2010)

First I thought it's an April fool's joke, but after I spoke with W1zzard myself, he confirmed it's for real. I would like to ask him to reconsider this decision, the community won't be the same without him.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 31, 2010)

Er, this all sounds very primadonna-ish.  The main-man throwing a wobbly and whining because a handful of anonymous members throw criticism rather than brown-nose?

This does not sound like The W1zzard at all.  Someone has hacked his account OR there is something else going on in his life that is making him depressed. Why is he looking into the forum for love? Something is up.

Problem with making public threats is that you cant withdraw them without losing face. It is so much drama. What a performance! W1z is on a lose-lose here.  The man is down. Friends need to rally round, take the guy out for a beer, and introduce him to a new girl.

Go rest. Come back in 100 days. Tell us about your conquests. Put up a count-down clock on the main page, and a chalk-board up next to it. And blxxdy well stop wimping out... and show the ladies who's the man.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2010)

I quick made W1zz an offer and he sold me all your e-mail addys for my new website "HornyTechPeople.com". I won't spam you too much.

Sheesh ...


----------



## lemode (Mar 31, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I quick made W1zz an offer and he sold me all your e-mail addys for my new website "HornyTechPeople.com". I won't spam you too much.
> 
> Sheesh ...



that's fine i don't use the email addy attached to this account so have at it! i'll never look at it anyway


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 31, 2010)

Regeneration said:


> First I thought it's an April fool's joke, but after I spoke with W1zzard myself, he confirmed it's for real. I would like to ask him to reconsider this decision, the community won't be the same without him.



+1 

It'd be a pity if he left just because of a couple of jerks...

Please W1zzard.... click here...


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 31, 2010)

so we got about 2 more hours before its april 1st in germany

this better be an april fools joke,  if its not im gonna cry and get all the tpu members together and a do a group tpu suicide!!

on the other hand if it is an april fools joke,   its a fucked up one but a good one.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 31, 2010)

Kreij said:


> ... "*HornyTechPeople.com*"...



I was looking for a new home on the web if TPU heads the way of the Dodo bird.


----------



## Fatal (Mar 31, 2010)

I came here to TPU because I noticed that there are many here that help out as much as they can. I never really got that in any other forum. W1zzard your reviews are one of a kind. I can truly say that if I want to know fact in my eyes I look to your knowledge.  It is amazing to me all the reviews you have done. I am thankful that you have done the many review you have since many use your reviews as a base for what they plan to buy. I am sad that some people said some nasty things about your review. 

I thank you W1zzard and all the people here at TPU for trying to keep every one informed about hardware. Hope you find whatever you are looking for.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 31, 2010)

All I know is that W1zz goes it might all go down.  W1zz is like Tito, if he leaves we will break out into hardware-manufacturer factions and declare holy war on each other based on the videocards that are in our rigs.

The forum will split into two sub forums and a gypsy-like pack of thread starters... and we will think of ways to infiltrate the other side and destroy their threads.  There will be forum civil war and forum bloodshed... forum rights violations.  The UN will get involved, and then NATO will have to hack in and rescue them.  Ive seen it all before.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

Regeneration said:


> First I thought it's an April fool's joke, but after I spoke with W1zzard myself, he confirmed it's for real. I would like to ask him to reconsider this decision, the community won't be the same without him.



I agree.

w1zzard i will give you all 17 cents currently in my PP for TPU. I will then make you admin at which point you are entitled to all the revenue TPU makes. what do you say?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 31, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> I'd have to say give credit where credit is due. Not only is W1z one of the most unbiased and best reviewers on the web, but the entire TPU team has done an amazing job here, making this place truly unique and rewarding. Unfortunately I am sure that many of them will follow suit and leave us as well. So I would just like to say once again thank you W1z and everyone else on the TPU team - Mussels, BTA, Erocker, Paulie, etc. Sorry if I left someone out...



+1


----------



## mdm-adph (Mar 31, 2010)

I think Nvidia ninjas captured W1zz's family (because of the review showing the GTX480's shortcomings), and threatened to release them only if he left the site.

You heard it here first!


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 31, 2010)

How many tech sites will report that W1z is retiring, I wonder?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> How many tech sites will report that W1z is retiring, I wonder?



probably a shit ton. he is a heavy hitter.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 31, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> How many tech sites will report that W1z is retiring, I wonder?



The better question would be how many tech sites will be rejoicing over W1zz's resignation because they're all aware that TPU is the best.


----------



## Polarman (Mar 31, 2010)

What can i say... This is not some very good news. Hopefully, some good will come out of this. Take care.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 31, 2010)

Paintface said:


> rumor is that nvidia is sueing wizz for screwing with the benchmark numbers after being bribed by ATI.
> 
> I know you dont want that info out there wizz, but i want everyone to know that you dont do this for yourself but for the good of TPU and the hardcore ATI fanbase



Oh ffs, not only are you just the type of vehement moron fanboy partly to blame for this tragedy but you're a total whack job too.


----------



## extrasalty (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm really shocked and speechless. 
W1zzard, I hope you reconsider. You and your work will be missed greatly.


----------



## AzureOfTheSky (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok I was just gonna keep it cool and low profile, And I expect to be banned as soon as mods see this BUT please read what I have to say first.

W1zzard, This is Ashen, I know over the years I have caused my own level of drama, and I want to say I AM SORRY for how it effected YOU, most of it was ment in "good fun" and theres only really 1 reason I still stop by TPU, its for your reviews, I have always respected them, I do understand why you used the 9.12's vs 10.3's and had you noted that in you review, I dont think anybody else would have disputed that, or those that did would have just been doing it to be dicks.

The biggist problem I have seen with TPU forums as a whole since all the drama with myself (and others) started has been due enlarge to staff either not doing their jobs or only doing their jobs selectively, banning one party in a fight and letting the other get away with whatever.

Also note, TPU was ALOT more fun when it felt like an internet community rather then what some people/mod's wanted(pure tech talk no personal interaction) 

When I first joined TPU I had been lurking for years, and it was ALOT OF FUN when I joined, other then Dan constantly threatening me for not agreeing with his opinions I came to really love TPU and the community, Since My first account was banned I have seen a steady decline in the forums/community, b4 that even, Alot of good people leave because they see mod's taking sides or not doing anything about idiots causing trouble because the mods like those idiots.

When you demoted Zek and Solaris that really was a blow to the view alot of people had of TPU(at least of the forums) at least 5 people I know lost alot of respect for the forums staff due to that action, Zek wasnt a perfect mod BUT he did a good job IMHO, he treated people with respect, didnt over react, was NEVER rude or abusive, And many times I saw zek defuse situations with a little hummor or a few simple words, where other mods would have closed threads or banned people(if not both)
Solaris only ever once contacted me (that i can remmber) about anything I posted, and he just told me to cool it and that he edited what i said to make it less.......abrasive....again good mod..

TPU's personal interaction level between members also ment that alot of situations got defused by the community itself and alot of people got corrected by their peers b4 mods ever got involved, thats changed.

I do want to apologize for my reaction to the APK situation, After dealing with his childish attitude on my own forums when he felt somebody wronged him(by changing his title to afrade of change) he went on a spaming spree and tried to hack the forums as well, I cant tell you how many times people have changed my title on forums as a joke, hell it still happens on AT, and I dont get upset, I just laugh it off and move on........(as I think most adults would) and no, it wasnt me who changed it, despite what he thought, I wasnt even online when it happened, the person who did it, ADMITTED THEY DID IT and yet he still tells people it was me....(lol!!!) 

Again I AM TRULY SORRY about how I reacted after the APK indecent all I had ever seen with APK was on TPU and he had always acted mature if not totally respectful of others, After having him on AT for a while, well my opinion of him changed drastically, hes full of himself, looks down on anybody whos not a "published programmer" and generally makes an ass of himself if people dont just agree with him about everything.*bah*


Also I know your sick of trade shows, Why not hire somebody or some bodies to go to shows for you, Im sure some of the old members of the forums and even a few current members would be willing to cover them for you.

I know this will sound strange, but for a while I worked a place that held conventions for other companies, and I even got sick of them, despite all the free stuff, crowds bother me, seeing the same stuff with "go faster stripes" over and over gets old as well.....

Sometimes you just need a vacation from your normal routine, Take a vacation from TPU/Tech related stuff, Nobody would blame you for taking a few months off, Well some would, but they are idiots who really have probably never worked a real job in their lives.....

I really hope you dont sell TPU, If you already have or do sell it, Well TPU is doomed, It will be another Tom's, where once was an unbias as possible review site there will be reviews that are slanted to one side or the other, either due to the reviewers own bias or due to their lack of skill/ethics(one toms reviewer was found to have taken money to give intel better reviews during the athlon days) 

I really dont want to see that, There are 2 sites whos reviews I truly trust, TPU and PcPer, w1zzard and ryan's reviews are normally both quite reliable, and one thing I have respected about both of you is that if some evidence comes to light that your review may have been flawed, you both look into it and correct when needed, you also dont back down to pressure from hardware companies to change your reviews(fermi watt's used for example), you tell it as it is.

If somebody reports a legit problem with A peice of hardware, TPU and PcPer never ban them for it, unlike [H] that bans people who report problems with hardware they like.(8800gt issues that turned out to be a good number of cards, not huge number but a good number out of the first batch had a hardware flaw that caused bsod) 

Well W1zzard, I do hope you dont quit, and I hope you see this and read it, I  may even toss you a line on messenger since i see your online


----------



## Ripper3 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh ffs, not only are you just the type of vehement moron fanboy partly to blame for this tragedy but you're a total whack job too.



Now that's just not helping. Don't feed the trolls/idiots/fanboys.


----------



## mechtech (Mar 31, 2010)

What a sad day for TPU and all the rest of us.

Good luck on your future endeavours W1zz!!


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 31, 2010)

Even if it is a joke, this is the worst joke i have ever heard... really
It is like the captain is abandoning the ship.... (just like nvidia plans with fermi)


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2010)

W1z, Please reconsider, seriously..... I have been a member here for well over 4 years and have witnessed first hand the way you run this site, your contribution, time and perhaps most importantly your patience have made this community what it is today.  

I am sure even most of the more recent members appreciate this but for us "old farts" TPU will not be TPU without you, not even if the forums/community is run well by others will it be the same, if there is any chance you would reconsider your decision..... do it if only for the "core" of the membership please.


----------



## karnak (Mar 31, 2010)

Say it ain't so!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 31, 2010)

AzureOfTheSky said:


> I really dont want to see that, There are 2 sites whos reviews I truly trust, TPU and PcPer, w1zzard and ryan's reviews are normally both quite reliable, and one thing I have respected about both of you is that if some evidence comes to light that your review may have been flawed, you both look into it and correct when needed, you also dont back down to pressure from hardware companies to change your reviews(fermi watt's used for example), you tell it as it is.
> 
> If somebody reports a legit problem with A peice of hardware, TPU and PcPer never ban them for it, unlike [H] that bans people who report problems with hardware they like.(8800gt issues that turned out to be a good number of cards, not huge number but a good number out of the first batch had a hardware flaw that caused bsod)
> 
> Well W1zzard, I do hope you dont quit, and I hope you see this and read it, I  may even toss you a line on messenger since i see your online



Quoted for the truth!!!  Only 2 site I have ever had respect for,  tpu and Amdforums.com(now pcper)

Only site ive been registered to longer then tpu is amdforums.


----------



## CyrusK (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope w1zzard will change his decision and stay in TPU


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

Their you have it kids. The day you sign out will be the day thousands of manly tears will be shed.


----------



## .:{KC}:. (Mar 31, 2010)

Best Wishes my Friend.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 31, 2010)

By the way tpu is the only forum i have ever registered (i didnt know what were the forums before )


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 31, 2010)

This will be a huge loss. Every review you write I read thoroughly and because of you I am here on a regular basis.


----------



## wiak (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i'm not after profit .. if i were i would have been sitting behind some corporate desk for years now


i wish you would not stop reviewing stuff 
w1zzard was the reason i found this site, many years ago
good luck with your future endeavours


----------



## trt740 (Mar 31, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> W1z, Please reconsider, seriously..... I have been a member here for well over 4 years and have witnessed first hand the way you run this site, your contribution, time and perhaps most importantly your patience have made this community what it is today.
> 
> I am sure even most of the more recent members appreciate this but for us "old farts" TPU will not be TPU without you, not even if the forums/community is run well by others will it be the same, if there is any chance you would reconsider your decision..... do it if only for the "core" of the membership please.



I second this , it will not be the same at all.


----------



## wahdangun (Mar 31, 2010)

please wizzard don't go, i want to cry now, seeing you leave us, i want you to stay, i have been in TPU for 3 years now and i don't want to leave, 



please wizzard, please , don't leave us alone,


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 31, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> +1
> 
> It'd be a pity if he left just because of a couple of jerks...
> 
> Please W1zzard.... click here...



W1zzard isn't gay. Sheesh. j/k

I just think that song/video is well.... fruity.


----------



## robodude666 (Mar 31, 2010)

CyrusK said:


> I hope w1zzard will change his decision and stay in TPU



Agreed. I've been visiting techPowerUp! nearly daily for the past 3 years now.

Not only does techPowerUp! have excellent quality reviews, W1zzard's reviews (in particular, video card reviews) are the most fair and honest I've seen. Whenever I have any question on a video card's performance techPowerUp! is the first source I go to, before even hitting google up.

I really hope that W1zzard reconsiders and stays as he would definitely be missed by many; however, it is his decision after all and I would respect it regardless of its outcome. Though note: we really would love you to stay.

-robodude666


----------



## flippin_waffles (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard, the first thing you gotta keep in mind is that probably 1/2, no 3/4 of those comments were made by adolescant kids with the idea that they have a right to entitlment for everything internet based. It's the internet age where the immature and adolescants are given a voice without consequence and it can be a pretty dangerous place because of that. The internet ultimately lead to a huge generational gap, and it's the kids with no self imposed responsibility and lack of respect that will turn the internet into a breeding ground of basement dwellers whose primary interaction in life is with their PC and the internet. For the rest of us, please reconcider your decision and chalk it up to what it is; a complete lack of maturity and total ignorance. 

With the direction the internet has taken and likely will continue to take, the only solution in the face of a lack of self imposed restraint, is strict moderation. That's what you'll have to resort to for these kinds of attacks. It's just the reality of it all, but moderation can certainly control it. Boot them out and throw away the key. People need to learn to use some manners, even on the internet. 

You should take a step back and reconsider your decision, and try not to let the ignorant spoil the party. Censorship isn't always a bad thing, and this is a prime example.

Unless this is an AF joke, but I get the feeling that it isn't.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 31, 2010)

If this is true W1zzard, I'm sorry to hear it, you're a good helpful chap in the posts I've come across from you, your reviews were the starting point for most of the purchases for my desktop and all seemed to be top notch. If it was a combination of personal issues and the unappreciative treatment of yourself by people in the Fermi thread. 
Mr Waffles, what you have said is true but there's a vast number of users on here who are my age (17) who do act in a mature manner and will miss W1zzard's contribution to (you know the whole setting up the forum thing!).
If there's anyone who lives near W1zzard and has his number, get hold of him, be a good bloke, take him out for a pint and help the man sort out whatever's up in his life.
If this is an april fool's joke W1z's ego will be the size of germany by now...
Anyway, I'm off to recover my jaw from the flat two floors down and explain to the owners why my jaw fell through their ceiling!


----------



## leonard_222003 (Mar 31, 2010)

This shows how stupid and ruthless the Nvidia fanboys are , i didn't see this kind of behavior from Ati users or fanboys when 3870 or 2900Xt wasn't doing so good.
Nvidia created a bunch of hooligans to cheer them , it was bound to happen this way , it's not only here , other forums have people who bought and cheered Nvidia for a long time and they can't accept GTX480 is a fail , they blame everyone and everything.
While i dislike censoring this time i would agree to make the forum stricter in some conditions like this , let some mods jump on the idiots with harsh bans and warnings , also you can make a forum for the reviews with "waiting to be moderated"  so nothing is posted without your approval , it's your website , your work , who the fu..ck are these people to trash your work , most of them don't go over 18 years and talk like they are all knowing , or some act under the anonimity of the internet , these people don't contribute to the world with nothing but  they have a big mought to criticize everything.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 31, 2010)

Did this have anything to with W1zzard's decision? Just asking.

Quoted From Legit Reviews:

We gave the build the good old college try, but we were still sitting around 86C in GPU-Z when we tried it out today. We gave our feedback to NVIDIA and several hours later they got back to us with this: 

""Upon low-level examination of the GPU-Z application, we have determined that it is not using our NVAPI for all temperature/fan control calls, but is instead banging registers directly. This is interfering with our fan control and causing boards to crash when GPU-Z is run in the background. We need GPU-Z to use NVAPI to avoid these conflicts..."- NVIDIA

We have had random crashes with the GeForce GTX 480 graphics card while running GPU-Z in the background, so it's great that the issue has been identified and solved. We expect a new version of GPU-Z to be available soon that should address all issues. NVIDIA also thought that GPU-Z might be the root cause of the fan anomalies, but when we fired up the system from a cold boot and opened just MSI AfterBurner, we found the GPU to be idling at around 84C, which is again a tad too hot for our tastes."


----------



## Broom2455 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been visiting TPU for two years, only recently registered. The Moderators are fantastic along with the reviews, like many, many people, I respect Wizzard's reviews 110%. TPU is the best forum on the net - all thanks to Wizzard!

If Wizzard leaves - what will happen......Chaos!

Put very, very simply :


DON'T GO BECAUSE OF SOME JERKS WIZZARD!!!!!!

Ban the Jerks, and then stay because put simply TPU would be nothing without you....


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 31, 2010)

leonard_222003 said:


> This shows how stupid and ruthless the Nvidia fanboys are , i didn't see this kind of behavior from Ati users or fanboys when 3870 or 2900Xt wasn't doing so good.
> Nvidia created a bunch of hooligans to cheer them , it was bound to happen this way , it's not only here , other forums have people who bought and cheered Nvidia for a long time and they can't accept GTX480 is a fail , they blame everyone and everything.
> While i dislike censoring this time i would agree to make the forum stricter in some conditions like this , let some mods jump on the idiots with harsh bans and warnings , also you can make a forum for the reviews with "waiting to be moderated"  so nothing is posted without your approval , it's your website , your work , who the fu..ck are these people to trash your work , most of them don't go over 18 years and talk like they are all knowing , or some act under the anonimity of the internet , these people don't contribute to the world with nothing but  they have a big mought to criticize everything.



That sentiment makes it worse. Positivity will only help at this point. Your own blind assumption that ATi users are solely at fault is rather ignorant as it was pointed out earlier in the thread. This is not a thread made for your own hatred of Nvidia sympathizers. This is a goodbye thread from the creator of the forum. Please stop with that nonsense.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 31, 2010)

Well w1zz, you will be sorely missed. To date this is the only computer forum I've joined, and the one I haunt the most. And I can appreciate that after some time the passion turns into slog. I've been down that road in my occupation. My saving grace was taking a few years out to recover and find my bearings.

Like pretty much all here, I wish you wouldn't step down, but I respect your choice. What saddens me is all those who assume that the site will go downhill after this. It may, it may not. But maybe we can show our respect to what w1zz created here by carrying on in his spirit. Lets' work at keeping TPU the quality site it is. If the new owners do take the site in a bad direction, I'll be out in a flash. But let's not give up just yet. 

W1zzard, you are a man of note, and thank you for what you have done here.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 31, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> W1zzard isn't gay. Sheesh. j/k
> 
> I just think that song/video is well.... fruity.



In my enthusiasm I forgot that most of you here think I'm a guy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(meh if I were then yes that song does sound fruity...) Sorry I should have thought twice before posting it


----------



## insane 360 (Mar 31, 2010)

i got to say, good luck to you, if you decide to review elsewhere, i'll follow, TPU was my main source for reviews...now i guess i'll just read newegg  lol....

i made myself sad


----------



## btarunr (Mar 31, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Did this have anything to with W1zzard's decision? Just asking.
> 
> Quoted From Legit Reviews:
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure no. That's too trivial, w1z comes across issues and fixes them every now and then. Which freelance developer doesn't?


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 31, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> In my enthusiasm I forgot that most of you here think I'm a guy...



Beautiful woman. No doubt.  Seen Pics. YUM...


----------



## happita (Mar 31, 2010)

If TPU was on the New York Stock Exchange and W1zzard was the CEO, this stock would have sunk.....thats the impact you have on us here W1zzy. 

But you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## AlexUnwinder (Mar 31, 2010)

W1z

It was a total shock for me to read it and to realize that it 's not an April Fool joke.  And it is really sad to see that forum trolls crowd _almost_ succeeded in destroying everything you were doing all these years. I can perfectly understand your motivation on leaving TPU, I'm often being under the same skin and get pretty close to saying "I'm done with that" myself, but I also perfectly know that it is really hard to kill something you do with passion, even if it annoys you and eats your nerves. That's why I've highlighted the word "almost", I really hope that you'll calm down and reconsider after a few weeks/months of vacation and rest. 
You know, before we met about 7 years ago during 9500 to 9700 softmodding era, I absolutely couldn't imagine good relations between developers designing competing products. You changed that point of view drastically, because I've met incredibly honest, polite, unbiased, professional and absolutely not profit oriented person. There are not so many developers, whom I can trust that much. There are not so many competitors, whom I can call my FRIENDS. And damn, call me egoist, but I ABSOLUTELY don't want to lose such friend on GPU tools scene. So have a good rest and come back to your tools and articles full re-fueled please.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2010)

Ashen said to post this for you w1z figured it would cheer you up after someone decided to ban him....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9upTLWRZTfw


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 31, 2010)

what  you can't, if you go i shall switch of this retched internet for good 
it's a good job i don't have the banstick to hand or i'd be going through that thread like a fire through a forest,all i'm going to say is the people responsible are jerks that is all i'm saying before 
 comes out :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not sure what happened here, but it's very shocking and disappointing that your going, I'm curious what people could have really said in a review thread that gave concrete info...


----------



## pentastar111 (Mar 31, 2010)

You can't be serious.  TPU's reveiws are one of the main reasons for even showing up. There was nothing wrong with the fermi review. Just stay man.!!!!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2010)

fastest growing thread I have ever seen, if this don't tell you to stay nothing will....... Stay!


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2010)

In the spirit of TPU, I think I will wait too see if the site changes hands and then what the real world benchmarks and performances level show.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not sure what happened here, but it's very shocking and disappointing that your going, I'm curious what people could have really said in a review thread that gave concrete info...



Because of the ATI drivers. 

People don't realize that Wizz already reviewed them like months ago, and of course it had to be older driver compare to now, but those noobs kept asking for 10.3 drivers. If they don't like the review read it somewhere else!


----------



## Vargtass (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard, you will be missed. 

All the luck on your future ventures.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 31, 2010)

stupid trolls, they should just stay under there bridge. man wizz honeslty your reviews are the only ones i trust cause i know your not biased, hope you stay around brah, or you will be missed


----------



## Mattgal (Mar 31, 2010)

techpowerup IS my homepage because it has all the great news and trust worthy reviews. hey! i suggest what vgas to buy according to your reviews!

i can only hope it will stay like that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

I guess they were right when they said dumbledore dies :/


----------



## DaJMasta (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't agree that you leaving is for the best even in the long run for TPU, but if it's best for you then it should be done.  I don't know what drama surrounded the review, it also doesn't seem to be out of line with leaked slides, pre-release performance info, or other reviews.


You'll be missed.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Did this have anything to with W1zzard's decision? Just asking.
> 
> Quoted From Legit Reviews:
> 
> ...



nope that's unrelated. nvidia contacted me this morning describing the problem, fix is pretty much complete, just needs some testing, then it gets released


----------



## tostator (Mar 31, 2010)

are you kidding?
I'm spanish... We have a fools day but it is in December, the 28th....

Don't quit


----------



## v12dock (Mar 31, 2010)

So April fools in Germany...


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 31, 2010)

April FOOLS.

OH W1zzard you b@stard you actually had me for a second.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 31, 2010)

if im correct it would have been april fools in germany on the states 31, for the reason that were a day ahead over here by i beleave 12 or 16 hrs


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zz is an icon in my book.

The best damn tech site out there and I'm glad as hell to be part in it all. He's built a great community, and seeing him gone is really a shame.

Thank You W1zz for this site.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 31, 2010)

Well said Alex.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey W1zz, if you stay I'll tell you where me pot'o gold is.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> nope that's unrelated. nvidia contacted me this morning describing the problem, fix is pretty much complete, just needs some testing, then it gets released



msi afterburner was reading the temps no differently than gpuz afaik. 

80% of the time im online Im at tpu... selfishly I hope it doesnt change but unselfishly I hope you know what you started has given alot of people a place to meet and exchange thoughts.. we've benched together, gamed together, sold our pc shit to each other and have learned alot from the knowledge of others here.

I'm glad I was able to experience this site the way it is and i hope it always stays this way because of the people who belong to it.

thanks for the good times.


----------



## pentastar111 (Mar 31, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> W1zz is an icon in my book.
> 
> The best damn tech site out there and I'm glad as hell to be part in it all. He's built a great community, and seeing him gone is really a shame.
> 
> Thank You W1zz for this site.


Yes


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 31, 2010)

The only thing I ask of you is that you put the site into good hands, someone who knows what they're doing and keeps everything the same.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2010)

So  W1zzard will everyone see you around doing other things? Is this it? The last time we ever see you around on the internet? I guess I'm asking if we should expect to see you around being a normal user?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 31, 2010)

Hope life gives you what you want and things go your way in the future. Thanks for giving us the Tech Site of the Internet and all the goodies inside. Take Care.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 31, 2010)

Man, why is this happening with almost EVERY popular place around the net? Gaming sites, comunities, this, all have a similar era in the lifetime. I guess it's the masses (us members) that should change our way of behaving.


Thank you for what you've done, i hope this place will carry on as before


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2010)

hey w1zz. I really dont want you to leave. Honestly though I'm starting to lose hope that you will change your mind. Which is unfortunate but if thats the way it HAS to be I must ask. The new people. Can we harass them? just a little? please.


----------



## theubersmurf (Mar 31, 2010)

Johnny5 said:


> I'm not buying this for one sec.
> 
> For someone to quit because of comments people made about a review is one of the most absurd reasons I've ever heard.
> 
> ...


That kind of crap, on it's own, is not a big deal, but upon repetition, particularly running a site where you will see it all the time, is exausting. I've been a mod on a couple of forums, and really, after a while, it all looks the same, and you don't want to deal with it. I, for my part, wish people could remember the elementary school level of dealing with people that we're all provided free of charge. It's easy, it's something you know well, and shouldn't be too difficult to manage.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

you have got to be shittin me 

but you go do what you need to do, just dont sell it to some Company, sell it to someone who has the TPU spirit!


----------



## facepunch (Mar 31, 2010)

sad news i hung around here for 2 years reading posts and reviews before i joined the site and i found out about extremesystem forums through tpu  but i guess every good thing must come to a end  good luck wizz in what ever you decide to do from seeing how great this site has become i know you will be successful in what ever you do you'll be missed


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> nope that's unrelated. nvidia contacted me this morning describing the problem, fix is pretty much complete, just needs some testing, then it gets released



Come on w1zz, just let us know this is a joke already its not funny anymore.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 31, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> hey w1zz. I really dont want you to leave. Honestly though I'm starting to lose hope that you will change your mind. Which is unfortunate but if thats the way it HAS to be I must ask. *The new people. Can we harass them? just a little? please.*



+1 to this.  Harassing the new people because we miss W1zz.  

I understand that he is ready to leave and I respect that.  Running a site takes a lot of time and resources, especially if that person has a family.  I keep saying how great W1zz is, but I want to take a minute to also thank the great mods.  *Erocker, Mussels, BTA*...you guys are always great and fair also.  Anyone else I forgot I am sorry.  These three are the ones I see all the time in here so they are the ones that I feel like I know.  Thanks guys for everything you do.  

It is time to head home from work, but I just wanted to say thanks to all you guys for all the time and sacrifice you give to make this place what it is...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Because of the ATI drivers.
> 
> People don't realize that Wizz already reviewed them like months ago, and of course it had to be older driver compare to now, but those noobs kept asking for 10.3 drivers. If they don't like the review read it somewhere else!



Who cares, and this is coming from someone who loves ATI. Drivers will change, and the 5800 series is amazing no matter what, people need to relax more  This is a sad day


----------



## option350z (Mar 31, 2010)

Binge said:


> Part of why I came to TPU was because of W1zzard's reviews.  Some people may find that hard to believe, idiots, but he does a seriously thorough job.  With as much whining as I saw and personal attacks it seems like there's a bunch of trolls who are hell-bent on being right no matter what the cost.  So a special thanks to you sacks!  Your efforts weren't for naught!  (you know who you are)



I second that, I can always trust that his reviews are spot on with each and every product. Hell, I mainly bought some of my parts based of his review and everyone's  positive feedback on this forum.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 31, 2010)

Please tell us that this is like the thread you created a couple of weeks ago in the Nvidia forum section.... the one which title was something like 'omg look what I'm installing' or similar....






 The one which was a joke...

It's past midnight now in Germany. Officially 1st April.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 31, 2010)

WHAT? Nooooooooooooooooo! W1z don't leave I am in love with this community and YOU are TPU! W1z and all the mods here have made this site the best out of all the others. I really enjoy your reviews for so many reasons and the wisdom that you have provided over the years on the site. I fear change in TPU without you man! _Please dont go all mighty W1zzard_! You know how the internet is....their will always be haters, but you know they're are A LOT of people here who respect you, love your reviews and all the work you put into building this site to what it is today.  I know I will miss you bro and good luck to you in the future. 

*You will be missed by all!*









this sucks! I am sad now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 31, 2010)

When I first read the news I got an old feeling. You know when you really dig a chick and you think she digs you too? Then all of a sudden she puts you in the "friend zone"? Yup. Thats where I'm at. 

Its time for some serious beer drinking. Cheers W1zz!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2010)

With all respect:

Maybe we should have seen the writing on the wall WITH the GTX4xx review.  W1z is basically saying that he's burnt out.  A person who's burnt out runs the review with the older drivers.  A person who's still emotionally involved with their work does whatever it takes to do it "right".  (I'M NOT SAYING THAT THE REVEIW WAS WRONG)  To realize that you are not enjoying your work and walking away takes guts.

W1z, you've given your pint.  You've set the standard against which all others will be judged.  If I was a reviewer for another site, I'd be shaking in my boots because I'd know that there are going to be a bunch of homeless TPU'ers that are going to compare my reviews to the great one's.  And they're not going to be kind.

As for the rest of us, unless the new owners turn it into rubbish, we owe it to W1z to stick around and keep this the great place that it is!

W1z, I'd like to thank you for what you have done.  Words are cheap, so I would really like if you (or someone we can trust) would set up a way for us to give you a going away present to use however you see fit.  Paypal donate button?  PLEASE?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## driver66 (Mar 31, 2010)

AlexUnwinder said:


> W1z
> 
> It was a total shock for me to read it and to realize that it 's not an April Fool joke.  And it is really sad to see that forum trolls crowd _almost_ succeeded in destroying everything you were doing all these years. I can perfectly understand your motivation on leaving TPU, I'm often being under the same skin and get pretty close to saying "I'm done with that" myself, but I also perfectly know that it is really hard to kill something you do with passion, even if it annoys you and eats your nerves. That's why I've highlighted the word "almost", I really hope that you'll calm down and reconsider after a few weeks/months of vacation and rest.
> You know, before we met about 7 years ago during 9500 to 9700 softmodding era, I absolutely couldn't imagine good relations between developers designing competing products. You changed that point of view drastically, because I've met incredibly honest, polite, unbiased, professional and absolutely not profit oriented person. There are not so many developers, whom I can trust that much. There are not so many competitors, whom I can call my FRIENDS. And damn, call me egoist, but I ABSOLUTELY don't want to lose such friend on GPU tools scene. So have a good rest and come back to your tools and articles full re-fueled please.



Read this from one of your fellow peer's about how much respect you have in the community.  Then multiply that times how many TPU users there are then you will understand our grief  

If this truly is a step you need to take in your life then 

You will be missed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

This Is Not Funny!


----------



## a_ump (Mar 31, 2010)

SOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well TPU has been my favorite website for technology since i found it in 2006. And TPU may stay the same for a couple or few months....but yea it was fun. TPU is gonna go down the shit hole i garantee that whatever "company" runs this site won't look at it in the same was w1z, which if i'm not mistaken has mainly run it to his liking but also strongly based on us in the community and what we want to see. lol i could be exagerating but yea "Company" coming to take over just doesn't sound good imo.

To w1z:

You have, as many have said, the most thorough reviews that i've been able to find on the web. I love TPU sucks that people gave you shit for your reviews when that, along with everything else that you have going on in your life, takes alot of time and dedication. Your hard work over my years as a member won't be forgotten, but sorely missed.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> After all the drama in the comments section of our Fermi review, I realized that continuing with hardware reviews and this tech "scene" might not be what I want to do with my time in the future.
> 
> So I looked for options out of this mess, and found one, TPU will be operated by a different company in the near future, I will be leaving the site. But fear not, most of the staff will remain here, the site and forums will stay the same in the near future (months). However, I have no idea what's going to change in the long run but I'm sure it will be for the best.
> 
> Further info and a more detailed schedule will follow when I have a better idea what will happen with my software projects and other internals of the site.



no! no no no. this is just wrong! you guys realize who EXACTLY w1ZZard is?? without him benching as we know it would not be here. he is the creator of GPU-Z the one and only most well known gpu tool known to just about every tech head and bencher ever. the man responsible for a lot of guys finding voltmods for our cards. one of the men responsible for our beloved software voltage control! His reviews on GPU's are second to NONE! and the creator of this FORUM! and some of you guys cant seem to show this man any respect. you are a bunch of assholes! ban me for it if you will but someone had to say it. I for one have the utmost respect for this man and what he has done for this community and any other moddr, tech head and bencher alike. and honestly feel the ones responsible should be permabanned by I.P. I sure as hell hope this is an April fools joke otherwise i hope the pones responsible have really thought about what they have done and jump aff a damn bridge. I for one bow in this mans presence for everything he has done and humbly beg of you not to leave not yet. get this forum in order, if people dont respect you they can leave. you sir are a house hold name and the assholes responsible for shitting on your work and time *STFU*


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 31, 2010)

I fear this just might be my end too, I'm too old to "teach a new dog new tricks!"  I used to be an active member of a number of well known forums, a while ago I posted that i was leaving (because of work and family demands), I still manage to come back from time to time but thats only manageable because I have forgone the 5 other forums and just visit here now, no matter how well run this site remains, it will feel lacklustre I am sure to what I have experienced for more than 4 years, already as some have said, we are not quite what we were 2 or 3 years ago, but that goes hand in hand with an ever expanding site that invites bigger membership, I just feel for me that this might just be the final "nail in the coffin"..... but hey, thats not so bad, everywhere the young and more ambitious replace the old and thats not a bad thing


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if this IS a joke, then i will delete my prifile, because THIS IS NOT FUNNY!




I don't think you can. It isn't in the options that I can see.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoxQ4Ul_DME

Its okay we can get over it just stay


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 31, 2010)

You know I came here from tom's hardware because there were a lot less arguments and negativity... people would still say retarded shit but at least nobody went to crazy about it. I think despite the recent changes of atmosphere things are still much better here than at most forums.... I think it's just in general hostility on the internet has risen.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2010)

i come here for the reviews mainly, anywhere else seems to be 1 sided. Thanks to the Assholes we are losing the main guy, I wonder who is going to take responsibility for the site.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 31, 2010)

This is some bullshit.


----------



## a_ump (Mar 31, 2010)

i agree, FUCK FUCKITY SHIT SHITS!!!. I'm not dissing w1z, if he's uncomfortable or feels unappreciated then I'll respect his decision for himself. But goddam this sucks. I come to TPU like everyday multiple times just because there's such vast knowledge on this website, and thou i've had my bouts as well as others on this site we stay mature and fix our issues and things keep rolling smooth. I doubt i'll find another forum as great as w1z has made. 

Being optimistic, the forum could stay up and run just fine with the new company but i highly doubt it. and even if it does, it was reviews that had me join the site, without reviews it just isn't TPU imo.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 31, 2010)

it doesnt matter who is taking it over. it will not be the same everything will go to shit without w1zz and will bow out of the forum. fact is w1zz works real hard on these reviews and goes far more in depth and fair thany ANY one else. and every time he does some fanboy or asshole just looking for a fight or epeen battle shits all over his hard earned work and turns a professional review thread into drama and childish bullshit.


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sad news. Wish you all the best w1zz


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 31, 2010)

Like many and myself have said if W1z leaves that maybe it over, the mods could move on and the sites face could change attracting different types of members, the last of the old members will move on; so basically it could all go arwy.

Ive been coming on less myself, maybe its time to move on and let whoever wants to stay chill here with the new scheme.

TPU got its name on some products for its reviews like the NZXT Tempest has a TPU badge on the box.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 31, 2010)

And now is the moment where W1z comes back and says "Wow 15 pages, guess you'll really miss me. Ok I won't go!" And then we'll start to sing and dance in celebration. And then he's gonna come in and be all like "Gotcha suckers! April fools I'm not coming back! Instead I'll sell the site to Microsoft for bazillion dollars. Then I'll buy a beer factory with  green and red Umpalumpas!" Oh dang wait, sorry, that last one was my own dream...


----------



## a_ump (Mar 31, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Like many and myself have said if W1z leaves that maybe it over, the mods could move on and the sites face could change attracting different types of members, the last of the old members will move on; so basically it could all go arwy.
> 
> Ive been coming on less myself, maybe its time to move on and let whoever wants to stay chill here with the new scheme.
> 
> TPU got its name on some products for its reviews like the NZXT Tempest has a TPU badge on the box.



Exactly, TPU has been seen internationally without someone even getting on the web by having our label on products from reviews. I myself don't want to leave. But i mean what kind of changes are going to take place? Is the structure of how the forums are laid out going to stay the same? Will rules change? will the new company be willing to allow us to B/S/T? god this is like upsetting actually. I plan to be a Computer Hardware Engineer and wouldn't have chosen this major were it not for TPU. You know its an amazing website when it helps dictate one's future, as it has mine.

I'm sure the rest of us are wondering this also, is w1z just removing himself from ownership of TPU? or is leaving the website completely even as a member? and if so...he's a crazy computer junkky just like alot of us...so he's gonna have to go somewhere  i propose we follow w1z to which ever forum he decides to spend most of his time after this lol. W1z(i hope anyways) will get his bank for selling the website, and then we'd all leave and the company would fail with the website haha


----------



## roast (Mar 31, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> After all that crap in the fermi thread I'm not suprised. Everyone should be ashamed of themselves because w1z has given us the best forum on the internet, best reviews and software and some of you threw it in his face. I'm glad w1z has decided to do what he wants and I wish him luck.



I'm not surprised either. I dont want to chime in just yet on the Fermi thread, but I'm downright appaled at some comments made there. FFS, I know people tend to be hard-asses when on the internetz, but christ, credit where credit is due for someone who takes time out of THIER LIFE just to bring you a review. There was effort put in to benchmarking a shoddy product which I'm pretty sure no-one would want to do - yet W1zz made a stab at it and brought us a great review which showed us the good side of Fermi too.



btarunr said:


> I don't do reviews myself, but as someone who makes content for this site, I can understand what it's like to put in effort into something and then facing destructive criticism. Fermi review wasn't all of it, it just pushed the apple cart off the cliff. I'm shocked at this and I hope we in the staff can pacify him. W1z to TPU is like Steve Jobs to Apple.



THIS. Bta, I agree 100%. I've worked on websites in the past and I've gotten the same bull-S. Haters, if you want a review done the way you piss-talk about how it should have been done, then do it yourself.



Binge said:


> Part of why I came to TPU was because of W1zzard's reviews.  Some people may find that hard to believe, idiots, but he does a seriously thorough job.  With as much whining as I saw and personal attacks it seems like there's a bunch of trolls who are hell-bent on being right no matter what the cost.  So a special thanks to you sacks!  Your efforts weren't for naught!  (you know who you are)



Binge, I dont have much to say about your post, but I feel it has to be reposted again, I agree with you.


W1ZZ - I wish you the best of luck. If you go and this site continues to degrade along with the attitudes of some people here, I'm not coming back here either. I really hope you'd stay - I havent spoken to you much here, but every post and review I have read from you is a wealth of knowledge I'd like to continue learning. Jesus, you helped a guy recover a 5970 from a 7800GT bios flash.... you created GPU-Z. You gave a fair, non-biased review on Fermi (Which I know is hard to do - its hard not to flow with others negative attitudes towards nVidia right now). I've spent years working with computers, and theres only certain people I would like to learn from, and one of those sources would be your input to this community.
However, to continue on my first sentence of the paragraph above, I wish you the very best of luck in the future. Be sure to pop around to TPU sometime, you're always welcome.

I'm sure my words convey what a few others here would like to say.

As for the idiots, I hope you're bloody happy now. Theres no emoticon for me smacking you in the face.

-Mick.


----------



## a_ump (Mar 31, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> However, I have no idea what's going to change in the long run but I'm sure it will be for the best.



This is the part that worries me most. 


			
				W1zzard said:
			
		

> Further info and a more detailed schedule will follow when I have a better idea what will happen with my software projects and other internals of the site.



I'm esp nervous about this part. Like this is way more unnerving than waiting for the Fermi review...which i f'ing appreciated. Once again making it clear i'm def not mad at w1z, but just the situation. man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.

SIDENOTE: if i could deck the people that truly got to w1z and made him feel unappreciated i'd do it in a heartbeat...disrespect to the ponit that it pushes w1z to remove himself from his own website that he's been incharge of for a long ass time is uncalled for.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2010)

roast said:


> W1ZZ -
> I'm sure my words convey what a few others here would like to say.
> 
> 
> -Mick.



theres allot more then a few who feel the same my friend


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope at least he come back to visit us some time


----------



## zAAm (Mar 31, 2010)

I risk having my comment vanish into the masses, but think I'll pay my respects nonetheless...

I've been with TPU for 5 years now and I can just say that it's by far the best forum I've joined. W1zzard has done something monumental and I applaud him for it! His reviews are always fair and unbiased and he tells the whole story. 

I'll be sad to see him leave but can understand his views and respect it.

Well done it W1zzard! And all the best for the future


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> I don't blame W1zz for leaving, I've been thinking about doing the same myself. The past few months have been pretty dreadful around here with people's behavior, rudeness and the most noteworthy a sense of false entitlement. Perhaps this is just the evolution of the internet and society as we all just sit in our fake leather chairs in front of a monitor and be dicks to one another. All I know is there is much more to life than that.






PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok now that I have realized it is not April 1st in Germany I think he might be serious, but I hope not.
> 
> It is true that lots of old members (such as myself) have disappeared, gone off to do other things and are not as active, and therefore this place does not have the kindness around that it used to have.  The new users don't know correct conduct, maybe we need more mods, maybe we just need to teach the next generation respect and and proper way to speak.  Maybe us, the users are at fault.  The internet is evolving, maybe to a more mad, angry and social unaccpetable society.
> 
> ...





I agree with both of these posts . . . TBH, the drama is a big reason why I seem to "disappear" for a few months at a time recently.  I'm active, run into a lot of drama in a few threads, get fed up and take a break . . . repeat.

I don't blame any of the mods or admins, they have no control over it - as well, "baby-sitting" is a full time job.  There's nothing anyone can do about the immaturity, and it does get old rather quick.

Personally, I do my best to avoid it, and/or not contribute to it (can be hard to do sometimes, though) . . . at the very least, I make sure my "discussions" never turn into childish behaviour . . .

But, as much as there's some issues, there are a lot of highlights that still make TPU an outstanding community.  For one, things never seem to get "out of hand" like they do on other tech sites.  We have a vast number of extremelly knowledgable individuals who are always more than willing to help and answer questions as best they can.




W1zzard said:


> that's another piece of drama .. lol .. apparently that key (given to me by nvidia) has already been used according to steam .. i may have to end up buying metro out of my own pocket just to give it to the lucky winner




You shouldn't have to, man - if things don't get straightened out, seriously let me know . . . I'm more than willing to buy someone a copy, instead of you having to pay for it out-of-pocket.  The game is a breath of fresh air in a rather stagnant FPS world, and I'm more than willing to do what I can to help support little-known EUR game developers.

*w1z* - no matter what your final decision is, do what you feel is best for yourself.  You've been an absolute monolith in this community, and in the tech realm in general.  This site you've created and which has steadily grown over the years is priceless, IMHO.  The reviews have always been superb and thorough, and are more concise and presentable than the majority of reviews and articles found else-where.  

I know it's just a thought, but if you're really feeling that burnt out by the site, perhaps taking a vacation from it all would be in order?  Surely there are those whom you trust that could run things until you're ready to decide one way or the other?

Sadly, though, I fear that if you were to permanently leave the community, and this site, things would deteriorate rather quick - it wouldn't surprise me if a lot of the long-time users and regulars follow suit and move on from here.

I, for one, am amoungst those who would prefer to see neither happen - especially your departure from the site.  The choice is ultimately yours, though, and no matter what your choice is, know that you'll always have support from many of us within this community . . . myself included.


As well, should there ever be anything I could do or help you with, do not hesitate to ask! 

Take it easy, man, and best of luck to you!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, this is one of the best run websites out there. I love the reviews, the forums, W1zz's software. It's all second to none really.  

Good luck on you future endeavors although I'm sure that it isn't needed.


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 1, 2010)

*There are many wizzards out there.*



































































































































*But there is only one TRUE W1zzard.*


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow I left for a few days and missed a lot.  I have a lot of catching up to do to understand this situation.

From what I understand there was some drama over a review and W1zzard wants to be be done with the community because of it.  I'll miss the man greatly, but I understand why he's leaving.  The community here is more light-hearted than most, but you guys can still be super harsh and unforgiving of even trifling things.  I  prevented myself from logging in here for almost 6 months once because I got so sick of dealing with it.  You can say it's weakness of character to let it get to us, but I say we're only human and even trifling abuse gets to a person eventually.  That's all I have to say for now until I take the time to update myself.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2010)

i think it would be best for Wizzard to take a Hiatus for several months and come back. TBH a website is hard to run especially if your the only person reviewing products. Max PC and CPU Mag have several reviewers. I think we should as well.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 1, 2010)

This has to be a april fools joke!


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 1, 2010)

w1z isn't the only guy doing reviews.  Don't quote me, but I think he only handles the video cards.  Fitseries, Darksaber, Frederik, and other people also review for TPU.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 1, 2010)

Verlassen Sie nicht uns Herr. W1zzard! Wahrheitsgemäß traurigen diesen Tag!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

LiNKiN said:


> *There are many wizzards out there.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just an FYI original members remember our gretest member with this avvy






only it was a blue cloak. same exact one though. man that post brought back memories.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well then we need to have each reviewer take a video card then instead of just W1zzard. Aka a Cycle Per Se.


----------



## MadClown (Apr 1, 2010)

Already in the holiday spirit I see.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 1, 2010)

WTF, f NVIDIA and f the GTX480 this is our w1zzard the person who made the official program in the world for graphic cards read properties, this is the TPU proud man, and the reason who sign me in is him genius reviews which is more than most 10 popular games and benchmarks in the world, and the first one adviser Exemplified in performance per dollar section which is Unique test in all sites reviews, my dear friend tpu proud w1zzard i was thinking to get an gtx480 but i promise if you change your mind i never think about gtx480


----------



## MK4512 (Apr 1, 2010)

Shame on whomever acted so childish...

Your work is top notch W1z, sad to see you leave... To me, you're the face of TPU!


----------



## chriskwarren (Apr 1, 2010)

Sad to see you go. Been a fan of your reviews for quite some time, and i hope the new owners maintain the high standards you have set.


----------



## a_ump (Apr 1, 2010)

MK4512 said:


> Shame on whomever acted so childish...
> 
> Your work is top notch *W1z, sad to see you leave... To me, you're the face of TPU!*



Very true, W1zzard: the face of TPU. sig worthy


----------



## qubit (Apr 1, 2010)

*Shit no, dont go!*

I hope this is an early April Fools joke, W1zz. Youre the man here and you founded TPU. It would be a real loss to this site for you to leave. 

If you set up shop somewhere else on the net, I hope youll let us know where.

Anyway, a big, hearty thanks from me for all youve done in giving us this great site! 

BTW, the apostrophe has just stopped working on my keyboard lol.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 1, 2010)

i hope its a fools joke too or u'll have TONS of child support to pay for all your TPU children. See your ass in court.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> i hope its a fools joke too or u'll have TONS of child support to pay for all your TPU children. See your ass in court.



were do i sign? I need to eat too.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 1, 2010)

wow wtf... this is sad if it's true... Leaders leaving is never good in any situation.. Someone else taking over the best tech site on the web is bound to destroy it.  There is no other site like it... I has a very sad feeling today...


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 1, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> i hope its a fools joke too or u'll have TONS of child support to pay for all your TPU children. See your ass in court.



lawl best post out of every one in this thread... Class action lawsuit bitch!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> wow wtf... this is sad if it's true... Leaders leaving is never good in any situation.. Someone else taking over the best tech site on the web is bound to destroy it.  There is no other site like it... I has a very sad feeling today...



When he leaves im leaving. I mean its just not good. You have a creator this creator makes things because he has a passion for them. thats TPU it was work because it was something he loved.

now we are going to have some tool with deep pockets running this place with no rhyme or reason other than technology being a lucrative investment.

no thanks you cant buy me.


----------



## Cheeseball (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL, send me some of the test cards you have before you leave.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> When he leaves im leaving. I mean its just not good. You have a creator this creator makes things because he has a passion for them. thats TPU it was work because it was something he loved.
> 
> now we are going to have some tool with deep pockets running this place with no rhyme or reason other than technology being a lucrative investment.
> 
> no thanks you cant buy me.



I have to find a new home.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

Cheeseball said:


> LOL, send me some of the test cards you have before you leave.



wow, funny :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2010)

Regeneration said:


> First I thought it's an April fool's joke, but after I spoke with W1zzard myself, he confirmed it's for real. I would like to ask him to reconsider this decision, the community won't be the same without him.



This is the saddest day I have seen at TPU. This site would not be what it is without w1z. 

Why do I get the feeling that if w1z leaves, next year at this time, this forum will be a total POS, with crappy biased reviews?

I also beg and urge you to reconsider w1z. Pawn the video card reviews off on somebody else. Hell, pawn most of the Admin tasks off as well, but don't leave altogether. We need you to keep a say on how this site is to be run.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> When he leaves im leaving. I mean its just not good. You have a creator this creator makes things because he has a passion for them. thats TPU it was work because it was something he loved.
> 
> now we are going to have some tool with deep pockets running this place with no rhyme or reason other than technology being a lucrative investment.
> 
> no thanks you cant buy me.



+1


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have to find a new home.



roger that man.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2010)

I am seriously pretty gutted over this. I'm guessing this means no General Nonsense either?


----------



## a_ump (Apr 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> When he leaves im leaving. I mean its just not good. You have a creator this creator makes things because he has a passion for them. thats TPU it was work because it was something he loved.
> 
> now we are going to have some tool with deep pockets running this place with no rhyme or reason other than technology being a lucrative investment.
> 
> no thanks you cant buy me.



i hear you. i plan to do the same. dunno what site i wanna join thou


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> This is the saddest day I have seen at TPU. This site would not be what it is without w1z.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that if w1z leaves, next year at this time, this forum will be a total POS, with crappy biased reviews?
> 
> I also beg and urge you to reconsider w1z. Pawn the video card reviews off on somebody else. Hell, pawn most of the Admin tasks off as well, but don't leave altogether. We need you to keep a say on how this site is to be run.



I have a feeling that he will. He's put too much work into this place to simply wash his hands of it. I think he'll lurk a lot and still post. Just wont be his name on the site any more. GPU-z will still keep going, I mean GPUz and ASUS recently teamed up so it's known out there... can't see that just dying.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I am seriously pretty gutted over this. I'm guessing this means no General Nonsense either?



That would most likely be the first to go TBH.


----------



## roast (Apr 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> When he leaves im leaving. I mean its just not good. You have a creator this creator makes things because he has a passion for them. thats TPU it was work because it was something he loved.
> 
> now we are going to have some tool with deep pockets running this place with no rhyme or reason other than technology being a lucrative investment.
> 
> no thanks you cant buy me.



Acknowledged.

Imagine if this place is run by someone like Charlie Dermijian (sp?)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> This is the saddest day I have seen at TPU. This site would not be what it is without w1z.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that if w1z leaves, next year at this time, this forum will be a total POS, with crappy biased reviews?
> 
> I also beg and urge you to reconsider w1z. Pawn the video card reviews off on somebody else. Hell, pawn most of the Admin tasks off as well, but don't leave altogether. We need you to keep a say on how this site is to be run.



THIS makes sense. This site inspired me to build my first rig. Its become my online home and family. As odd as that sounds.

Pawn off some more responsibility to others. Sit back and mod the mods. But don't leave man. Really.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> When he leaves im leaving. I mean its just not good. You have a creator this creator makes things because he has a passion for them. thats TPU it was work because it was something he loved.
> 
> now we are going to have some tool with deep pockets running this place with no rhyme or reason other than technology being a lucrative investment.
> 
> no thanks you cant buy me.





I think that sentiment is shared by many of us . . . as much as we would like to think the site would remain as stellar as it is, I'm sure many of us also know we'd end up moving elsewhere at some point, too . . . 

. . . but, personally, I couldn't think of anywhere else to head too - no other community has the same "feel" that TPU does.  As well, it wouldn't be the same without the majority of our regulars, and the quirky bantering that comes with regular users communicating with each other over long periods of time.

<sigh>

But, it's true what they say . . . all good things must come to an end.

Sad - I didn't expect it from this community anytime soon.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I am seriously pretty gutted over this. I'm guessing this means no General Nonsense either?



Still stunned. Still hopeful W1zz will reconsider. The place needs to continue with him at the helm.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> This is the saddest day I have seen at TPU. This site would not be what it is without w1z.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that if w1z leaves, next year at this time, this forum will be a total POS, with crappy biased reviews?
> 
> I also beg and urge you to reconsider w1z. Pawn the video card reviews off on somebody else. Hell, pawn most of the Admin tasks off as well, but don't leave altogether. We need you to keep a say on how this site is to be run.



This + infinity. 

I spend so much of my free internet time on here and you all are one of the best and most knowledgeable group of guys I've ever met, especially some of you who are saying you'll leave if W1z does. I view all of the site's reviews as some of the best and fairest around. It would be a tragedy for this site's reputation to be ruined by some slick-haired businessman looking to make a few bucks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Pawning off certain tasks. This is actually known as delegating tasks to others so you have time to complete certain tasks yourself. I don't think it is wise to have 1 review such as video cards be done by 1 person, I say they should spread the reviews out, say 1 card 1 member then the next card next member etc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> I think that sentiment is shared by many of us . . . as much as we would like to think the site would remain as stellar as it is, I'm sure many of us also know we'd end up moving elsewhere at some point, too . . .
> 
> . . . but, personally, I couldn't think of anywhere else to head too - no other community has the same "feel" that TPU does.  As well, it wouldn't be the same without the majority of our regulars, and the quirky bantering that comes with regular users communicating with each other over long periods of time.
> 
> ...



Maybe Xtream will take us in like we took them in?


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 1, 2010)

wow its been 4 years that i have been here never saw this coming good luck in any thing u do u make a awesome admin and i will be sad to see u go well good luck and have a good life


----------



## Cheeseball (Apr 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wow, funny :shadedshu









GMT +8 for me.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 1, 2010)

a_ump said:


> i hear you. i plan to do the same. dunno what site i wanna join thou



I came from Toms hardware and a few others all under different names so I figure I will go back there for the most part. But if it makes W1zzard happy and he has a better life thanks to leaving the site then it will be for the better. I want him to enjoy life and that is the best way to thank him for the hard work he has done for so many years. We all know there is so much more to life than computer hardware.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> We all know there is so much more to life than computer hardware.



LIES! BURN HIM AT THE STEAK!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 1, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i've been doing this tech website stuff for so long now .. it kinda gets boring .. hey i remember when i was excited to see 50 registered users on the forums .. then it was 50 registrations a day .. then 50 users online at a time .. 500 .. 1000 .. now we're often at 6000 online and there is no more "kick" in it for me.
> .



and this huge of members cuz of you reviews bro


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> LIES! BURN HIM AT THE STEAK!










Meh. Even my attempts at humor are failing to cheer me up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> it was not just the fermi review that caused this .. i have noticed the recent trend: drama, more drama and then drama llamas.. that kinda spoils the fun in it.
> i've been doing this tech website stuff for so long now .. it kinda gets boring .. hey i remember when i was excited to see 50 registered users on the forums .. then it was 50 registrations a day .. then 50 users online at a time .. 500 .. 1000 .. now we're often at 6000 online and there is no more "kick" in it for me.
> same with hardware ... hell was i excited when i went to my first cebit .. now i really hate going to tradeshows .. same old POS every time .. meeting people is great though .. maybe i'm just getting too old .. i dont know.


I didn't see this post until just now. W1zz I know exactly where you're coming from man and all I can say is good luck. If I could do the same I would. I personally have reached the same point in my career. It gets old. Real old. Take care.

As your last piece of advice I want to ask.....where do we migrate to? I don't know enough to be on my own.


----------



## bigtye (Apr 1, 2010)

Dear Wizz,

Thanks for all the trust worthy reviews and all the back ground work that goes into maintaining and running the website. 

I got put onto the site by a fellow clan mate who was heavily into tech whilst I was just into gaming. From there my interest has grown till I built my first computer. I never would have had the confidence to even try without knowing that only a few key taps away was a website here at TPU full of support and advice on what to buy and what to do when it goes wrong.

From there I have built several more computers (for my wife's business) and opened another area of interest in my life. Tech is not my life, but I'm happy and proud to say, "yep, I built that computer and it works". I never would have believed I could do that.

All the best from here, whether you decide to stay or find another direction to follow.

Thanks,

Tyrone


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

roast said:


> Acknowledged.
> 
> Imagine if this place is run by someone like Charlie Dermijian (sp?)



jesus. The sad fact is it probably will. Of course we all know whats going to happen. 

"hi guys im the new admin!! I make a ludicrous and undisclosed amount of money or else i wouldnt be able to buy this site. I hope we can all get the feel of each other. I know youll be a little apprehensive I understand. We'll get to know each other though and I promise no crazy changes!! thanks - some retard"

that will last for 2-4 weeks. Then the "get acquainted warm fuzzy time" will end and thats when the shit will hit the fan. all of a sudden mr nice guy isnt going to be nice. policy changes will lead to confusion and mis trust. everyone will

A. half will get incredibly timid because they wont know whats happening preventing them from saying what they want.

while

B. the other half freaks out and calls it resulting in a ban fest. Which will probably come after the staffing change.

of course TPU will live on not as what it was though. no alot of people will probably leave. and a bunch of young kids will join in our place because of the sick new graphics in place that remind them of super awesome sites with comparable flashy lights and 21'st century internet jargon like newb and bewbys.

and its at that month were this place will never look the same. though imo like i said before. This site will already have been dead. because it will die when w1zzard signs out for the last time


----------



## Champ (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope he's bullshitting.  I haven't been here long, but the like the ability to speak my mind and not have mods jumping down your throat.  This is a nice laid back place and a change in ownership could change all of this.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Maybe Xtream will take us in like we took them in?




I'd think they would - although I never post there (although I believe I'm still registered), it's probably the second-best tech forum/site, IMHO.

I guess we'll just have to wait and see how things pan out.  I've already said my piece, and I don't feel there's any use in further pleading and pandering.  It's ultimately his choice.  I'm also for spreading the workload out, if he thinks it would definitely help.

In the end, though, I truly hope w1z takes to heart the comments from us regular/long-time user crowd.  We all know the vast majority of users that register tend to never make it past 100-500 posts before disappearing . . . the reason so many of us have stayed is because of the "atmosphere" and how helpful everyone _else_ is, it helps feed others into helping as well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> I'd think they would - although I never post there (although I believe I'm still registered), it's probably the second-best tech forum/site, IMHO.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see how things pan out.  I've already said my piece, and I don't feel there's any use in further pleading and pandering.  It's ultimately his choice.  I'm also for spreading the workload out, if he thinks it would definitely help.
> 
> In the end, though, I truly hope w1z takes to heart the comments from us regular/long-time user crowd.  We all know the vast majority of users that register tend to never make it past 100-500 posts before disappearing . . . the reason so many of us have stayed is because of the "atmosphere" and how helpful everyone _else_ is, it helps feed others into helping as well.



Hes not joking. Hes done. We are done.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Mods, get together and fix this. Have a meeting in your secret place or whatever. Where theres a will theres a way. Get a plan.... please.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 1, 2010)

W1z, I wanna say thanks. You're the reason I had a new home on the web. This place got me into overclocking and building more than I had been before, this place got me into modding, helping others, and just having a place on the web worth visiting on a daily basis because of the community as a whole, staff, members and trolls included.

I hope that your future is much more relaxing as you deserve it undoubtedly, but you will never be replaced. With that I hope that the people coming in don't mess this place up, or change too much, this was an easy site to find, but it'll be a very hard one to replace. Even though everyone makes up TPU, you made up TPU, you made it what it is, and I am grateful for the last almost 4 years I've been around (including when I used to lurk before I decided to join up).

I wish ya the best of luck, no matter what you do, you have affected many 1000's if not 10,000's of people in a lot of positive ways. If you ever start a new forum, I'll be there, if ya need any kind of support, we're all here for ya! I appreciate your reviews, your forum, your willingness to try different things (like GPU), and your ability to stick with it all for so long! It's a sad day in TPU land when the man that made it all happen is going away, if this place goes downhill...I'll be lost! But maybe the TPU refugee's can start a new forum, and one that you could visit and be a part of in the future without uber responsibility, something where you can come and go, without 1000's of pm's, complaints, demands, etc.

Until we meet again W1z, thanks again for all that you've done, and know that it won't be forgotten and know that there are many out there that truly appreciate all that you've done, whether or not it's been said or shown. Good luck and God speed.


----------



## Tartaros (Apr 1, 2010)

Like many, I'm very sorry of your leaving, but I understand.

Much of us we have been working in forums, fansubs, webs, blogs and more first to share our experiences and have a good time on the net. And the reason why most of us leave the scene is the same reason why we decided to do it: the people.

Until people doens't learn to get off their horses and respect other's opinions and actions, this will be happening ever. 5 years is much time, I have been forum mod for 4 years and fansuber for 1 and sometimes the pressure I had made me to think if I really want to spend my free time in being bullied by some idiot who doesn't f*ck enough and is rabid with the world by whatever the reason is.

If I have received pressure in a much smaller forum and in a fansub, I can imagine how much pressure has W1z, wich is the head of one of the most important tech sites in the net. And people doesn't see that, there are idiots (I have read some posts confirming this) that still think the reason is the driver thing. So now think about this: have a ruckus in every review you make, then search how many reviews you do in a month, then multiply that number per 12 months a year has, then multiply that number per 5 years W1z has been doing this and in the end you'll only see how many headaches you had because you only wanted to share with the people your hobbies and free time.

Conclusion: I'd played a lot of games more, read more books, watching more films, f*cked much more with my girlfriend or doing anything, wich would be much more constructive for me than see people whining because of nonsenses.

Moral of the story: Think twice before you post, specially if you can make admins frustrated. In the end maybe you will loose your favourite community.

So good luck out there, W1z. I'll miss you much.


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTifdoKXoxM


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 1, 2010)

wait what???!?!?!?!?! this is real?????


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 1, 2010)

sad to see you go.. be sure to let us know where you migrate to! i'm sure you'll have one or two followers.. you did a great job on TPU and I hope it made you lots of money!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Apr 1, 2010)

LAST PERSON TO LEAVE
PLEASE TURN OUT THE LIGHTS!

Seriously, if the master leaves, we all go! Let's unite on that!

Where's the UserCP option to un-register?


----------



## lism (Apr 1, 2010)

Wizzard i'll suck your GTX295!


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 1, 2010)

> Seriously if the master leaves, we all go! Let's unite on that!



im out if he's leaving.  Finally found a tech forum that doesn't have half the bullshit that others are plagued by just to find out its going to fall apart after i settle in :shadedshu


----------



## HeroPrinny (Apr 1, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> im out if he's leaving.  Finally found a tech forum that doesn't have half the bullshit that others are plagued by just to find out its going to fall apart after i settle in :shadedshu



right on same here, other then techpowerup has way too many forums


----------



## roast (Apr 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> jesus. The sad fact is it probably will. Of course we all know whats going to happen.
> 
> "hi guys im the new admin!! I make a ludicrous and undisclosed amount of money or else i wouldnt be able to buy this site. I hope we can all get the feel of each other. I know youll be a little apprehensive I understand. We'll get to know each other though and I promise no crazy changes!! thanks - some retard"
> 
> ...




And an even sadder fact is that if we do get a new admin whos an ass, the second he sees your post you and me will probably both get infractions. :/

Fuck it. I hope this site doesnt go downhill.

Apart from my woman, TPU is my best friend. And my womans mostly in the kitchen. Where she should be....


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm looking out the window at the night sky and this is what I can see:






Freaking black-hole!

He's in there, somewhere. Let's follow...


----------



## Tartaros (Apr 1, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> LAST PERSON TO LEAVE
> PLEASE TURN OUT THE LIGHTS!



Here in spain we say "the last is a sissy" xD


----------



## hat (Apr 1, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> I'm looking out the window at the night sky and this is what I can see:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100331/Capture102276.jpg
> 
> ...



FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU--


----------



## wolf (Apr 1, 2010)

This news saddens me deeply, I can't even find the proper words to describe it...

TPU has been my online home and family for over 3 years now, and I have been reading the reviews and using GPU-Z even longer, I can't even begin to imagine the internet without TPU as we know it.

W1zzard, we think the world of you, your reviews bring a stern sense of continuity amongst review sites, and as you well know we just can't live without GPU-Z. Your down to earth sensibility and quirky humor have made techpowerup so very special to me.

Mods, you guys are a bunch of legends, no other forums have mods like we do. participation in threads mixed with sound advice and the voice of reason set you guys completely apart from the rest. You guys were always around to help out.

Members, again I don't even know where to begin.... you guys are part of my chosen family, and I sincerely hope we can somehow continue with our member base in some fashion, even though it wont quite be the same. there are too many names to mention here, but you know who you are. We helped make TPU a great place to be guys, remember and treasure that.

I really hope this isn't the end of TPU as we know it, but W1z I wish you the best in life, you have given us all so much, time to let karma give all the good times back to you.

*Techpowerup!*


----------



## roast (Apr 1, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> I'm looking out the window at the night sky and this is what I can see:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100331/Capture102276.jpg
> 
> ...




OMG.... you divided by Zero!


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes not joking. Hes done. We are done.




Which is even more sad if this does end up being the case . . . this community and site will simply fall apart.

I'll put it this way:  it's because of this community here that I set up the X-Fi support thread . . . how many other sites would such a thread have been able to exist, and for as long as it has, without turning into a complete Creative bashing free-for-all thread?

TBH, the community here is a lot more helpful and respectful of others than the Reviews section tends to be . . . and I think that has more to do with the general internet trolls that hardware articles and reviews tend to draw out of the woodwork.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 1, 2010)

Why is everyone thanking the post that W1zz made saying he is leaving?  I would find thanking that to be like.. an insult?

I mean seriously... I am sad that w1zz is going away.. but why must everyone thank him for doing so?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

roast said:


> OMG.... you divided by Zero!



that is ONLY Chuck Norris that can do that


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 1, 2010)

I have faith in W1z, he will not replace himself with an ass. Please stop criticising W1z's successor, its like criticising his choice. I am sure he will come up with something sensible. Its never going to be as good as him though.


----------



## Tartaros (Apr 1, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I have faith in W1z, he will not replace himself with an ass. Please stop criticising W1z's successor, its like criticising his choice. I am sure he will come up with something sensible. Its never going to be as good as him though.



The next admin have not been chosen and they are criticising it yet?

Ow my gosh... we're doomed


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

roast said:


> And an even sadder fact is that if we do get a new admin whos an ass, the second he sees your post you and me will probably both get infractions. :/
> 
> Fuck it. I hope this site doesnt go downhill.
> 
> Apart from my woman, TPU is my best friend. And my womans mostly in the kitchen. Where she should be....



O i know. but i mean w/e right? Its black and white. he will either infract me for said reason. or he wont to try and prove to us that hes a good guy that understands. its a double edged sworn imo because either way he proves atleast "my" point. and to that i will tell him my left testicle is located 3" below my belly button and 1" 1/4 to his right side.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Apr 1, 2010)

Tartaros said:


> Here in spain we say "the last is a sissy" xD


It was popularised in the UK by the Sun newspaper.


----------



## option350z (Apr 1, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I have faith in W1z, he will not replace himself with an ass. Please stop criticising W1z's successor, its like criticising his choice. I am sure he will come up with something sensible. Its never going to be as good as him though.



That will be something we all will miss, this forum was good and still is good ever since day one when I joined last year. Of course everyone here who is well known by the community from what I have seen comes off as decent and enjoyable people to talk to. I still can say that W1z's reviews were kick ass and extremely detailed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I have faith in W1z, he will not replace himself with an ass. Please stop criticising W1z's successor, its like criticising his choice. I am sure he will come up with something sensible. Its never going to be as good as him though.



Ya I agree. I dont mean to criticize his choice but I mean a company is buying. Which means he doesnt directly control who takes the helm. and usually people who throw alot of money at a tech site when it goes up for sale already have an idea on what they want to with it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 1, 2010)

well i can understand why hes leaving sure but you have to understand some ppl have been here a very long time. They have seen W1zzard and the staff grow the site little by little to what it is today... ppl are greatly saddened by it and i have to agree seldom does a successor ever fill the shoes of the man before him. I hope W1zz is happier in whatever he chooses to do it is HIS choice dosent mean ppl have to be fucking happy about it and jump for joy. W1zzard and the staff here made a tech site we all gravitated to that should say something in and of itself. I admit i wanted to see the 10.3 drivers used even without i still thanked himf or the hardwork simply do to the amount of work it is hell simply running my own games 3 times or benchmarks when i tested these new gpus was more time then i thought it would take. I cant even imagine that amount of work it takes to do a review as detailed as what W1zz does. At the end of the day w1zz leaving is sad and are future here is somewhat uncertain ill stick around and see how things change. If things dont work out ill move on and the few ppl that want can PM me for a way to contact me in the future. because as solaris pointed out it is being bought TPU is no longer our community it is now a commodity and as such it wont ever be the same


----------



## Steevo (Apr 1, 2010)

If I ban the shit out of all ungrateful noobs will you stay? If not that's OK, I will still be a asshole.


I'm a good asshole, dickhead.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 1, 2010)

Ugh, huge sadface. 
(Great, this was my 2,000th post.    )


----------



## jessicafae (Apr 1, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i'm not after profit .. if i were i would have been sitting behind some corporate desk for years now



If you ever wanted to get into bioinformatics and move to Japan, there is a fair amount of interest in GPU computing here.  Still at the algorithm development stage, but that is probably the more interesting and challenging stage.  Science is also one of these lower paid but doing it for the love of it kind of pursuits.  I completely understand how all this drama could have been the straw-that-breaks-the-camels-back for you.  Best of luck in your future pursuits.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

On a positive note maybe some of the less "productive" people will leave.


----------



## a_ump (Apr 1, 2010)

Steevo said:


> If I ban the shit out of all ungrateful noobs will you stay? If not that's OK, I will still be a asshole.
> 
> 
> I'm a good asshole, dickhead.



for real, where's our coders n whatnot? need to rally em to make malicious program and destroy those sons' a bitches computers down to the firmware level.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2010)

Man the stuff i miss when im asleep.

All i can say W1zz is all the best for the future and thank you for what is the greatest forum on the net. Ive been here for over 2 years now and it feels like home to me great ppl great thread just a very comfotable feel.


----------



## Tartaros (Apr 1, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> It was popularised in the UK by the Sun newspaper.
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2ZYBb99BYkA/RfJytirHxRI/AAAAAAAAAVs/DQqDrWoxbrE/s400/Kinnock+lights.jpg



LOL!


----------



## n-ster (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> On a positive note maybe some of the less "productive" people will leave.



I fail to see the positive in that...

On W1zzard can divide by 0 in this forum 


W1zzard please stay? We all freaking love you... maybe too much


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

I've hit, Shock, Sadness, Anger and now Acceptance. But now I'm angry again. WTF.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> On a positive note maybe some of the less "productive" people will leave.



Oh man! Dont say you're leaving too! This is a bad day...


----------



## a_ump (Apr 1, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> Why is everyone thanking the post that W1zz made saying he is leaving?  I would find thanking that to be like.. an insult?
> 
> I mean seriously... I am sad that w1zz is going away.. but why must everyone thank him for doing so?



I thanked him for the way that he is going about doing it. He is nice enough to give us a heads up. tell us the forums, as he understands, won't be changed for at least a couple months. He also gave us quite a few reasons why. He isn't just saying "Sorry, but things aren't going as i would like them too. I'm leaving TPU today, bye"


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 1, 2010)

Take it easy Wizz. It is like someone just walked into TPU and taken the lounge. You have been here that long you are part of the furniture! All the best for the future.


----------



## qubit (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I've hit, Shock, Sadness, Anger and now Acceptance. But now I'm angry again. WTF.



Yeah, I can relate. I always enjoy your posts; I like your unconventional humour especially.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

qubit said:


> Yeah, I can relate. I always enjoy your posts; I like your unconventional humour especially.



Why thank you. I just got another infraction.........really.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2010)

I was totally shocked when i first read about it at GN but i can understand. You can only go through that sought of thing so many times and its get worse. =/


----------



## a_ump (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why thank you. I just got another infraction.........really.



haha i bet i know why. n i'm with qubit. i love your smartassed, asshole'iss remarks to some. esp since i often feel its needed to get a laugh in a thread lol


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, although I may never had much to do with you W1zz, I do wish you the best of luck in whatever field you may choose to pursue. Who knows, in a few years some technological revolution may re-spark your interest in the bleeding edge of tech. But, until then, hopefully the ethics you've integrated into this forum will continue to be around, in whatever form or place we may be in.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought my current list of screw ups might be good for a laugh given this news.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I thought my current list of screw ups might be good for a laugh given this news.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100331/Untitled.jpg



Peanut butter sammiches


----------



## Steevo (Apr 1, 2010)

I didn't maybe its the drunken posting. Or maybe they are just working on it. At least I'm still coherent enough to use spell check. 


W1zz, we all totally respect what you do here, those of us that bench, tweak, bench and tweak, and finally achieve nirvana with our hardware understand what you do. Those assholes who don't and can only post their uninformed, uneducated, total shit opinion of point and click shit user ideas don't deserve the ability to continue and post to drag this community down.


Who here has actually spent the time to write software, debug it, test the shit out of it, submit it to peer review and have the balls to continue. I didn't. I stopped after a few people started whining. Fucking assholes.







My list....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I didn't maybe its the drunken posting. Or maybe they are just working on it. At least I'm still coherent enough to use spell check.
> 
> 
> W1zz, we all totally respect what you do here, those of us that bench, tweak, bench and tweak, and finally achieve nirvana with our hardware understand what you do. Those assholes who don't and can only post their uninformed, uneducated, total shit opinion of point and click shit user ideas don't deserve the ability to continue and post to drag this community down.
> ...



Please thats weak. I have about 4 pages!  But damn Steevo you got one for having a potty mouth? Who would have guessed?!


----------



## qubit (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I thought my current list of screw ups might be good for a laugh given this news.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100331/Untitled.jpg



You can get a PM infraction too?!  Man, I don't believe it. Can you PM me who it was?

I've had two in total and that was a while back. Both unfairly given in my opinion.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 1, 2010)

this site has inspired so many in so many ways. it is a sad day today. 

Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for you, w1zzard,  with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me, when my gpu over heats, your software alerts me, when i am alone your forums keep me company, when I look to me left and you, w1zzard, have walked with me.

 lame but whatever


----------



## Steevo (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Please thats weak. I have about 4 pages!  But damn Steevo you got one for having a potty mouth? Who would have guessed?!



Fuck you and the pair of horse you rode in on. 

Sorry mods. He was asking for it.

maybe it has to do with years of dealing with noob bullcrap? Or maybe I just never retired like I should have from this game. 30 years old this year and feeling it some days. I started in 94' at computers. Started in the glory days when the internet was young and anything was possible. Today it has grown to more than most of us dreamed, and so large it takes what feels like months of time to keep up.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a feeling Wizz's using this to sell this website... and to get married...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Fuck you and the pair of *horses* you rode in on.
> 
> Sorry mods. He was asking for it.
> 
> maybe it has to do with years of dealing with noob bullcrap? Or maybe I just never retired like I should have from this game. 30 years old this year and feeling it some days.



Fixed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Fuck you and the pair of *horses* you rode in on.
> 
> Sorry mods. He was asking for it.
> 
> maybe it has to do with years of dealing with noob bullcrap? Or maybe I just never retired like I should have from this game. 30 years old this year and feeling it some days.






TheMailMan78 said:


> Fixed.



LOL x2!


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have to find a new home.



If you find a good one, BRING ME ALONG!


----------



## hat (Apr 1, 2010)

Heh, I thought w1zz had given you a going away present mailman 
who did you insult?


----------



## KainXS (Apr 1, 2010)

if someone else takes over your then I know whose getting banned first


"looks at mailman"


----------



## johnspack (Apr 1, 2010)

Good lord no!!!  This is not right.  How can TPU be TPU without Wiz???


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 1, 2010)

THANK YOU WIZZ! For creating the best Tech sight on the netz!  
 Thanks for giving me a little home away from home! 
 Thank you for your great un-biased reviews! 

 I just hope that you are doing it for all the RIGHT reasons! 
 You will be GREATLY missed! 

 I would say that i am going to abandon TPU also,like others have said,BUT,i love this place too much to make such a rash decision like that. I'll leave that one as a "Time will Tell" .

 I dont understand why you just don't take a LONNNNG break and hand down some responsibilities to others.Then just sit back and relax and enjoy what you have created.(kind of like a Grandparent would do).Though,you have your own reasons.

 What ever you do though,My kindest thought's travel with you.

 And again.  *THANK YOU*


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2010)

Im going to be positve and say whoever steps into W1zz's shoes wont rock the boat to much.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 1, 2010)

W1z, 

It really sucks to see you go. When selling tpu, don't forget that it is YOU who gave rise to this incredible website, and it is your blood sweat and tears that got this site to be the way it is. I really do appreciate all that you've done for TPU, and the hard work you've put into the great software you've released (such as gpu-z, tpucapture, and atitool). 

I would like to wish you the best of luck for all of your new endeavors and hope that you are just as successful in whatever you choose to do as you have been here at TPU. 

Thank You for all that you've done. 

-Panchoman


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

All I will say is that if it wasn't for you W1Z, I wouldn't be who I am right now, why?  Well, no TPU, that's why.  This place is absolutely amazing and the community is great. I checked out the fermi thread and honestly that's why I never even subscribe to that type of thread.  Easy to criticize when you are not the one doing a review or what not.  Whatever you do, good luck man and we'll def. be here if you need us dude


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2010)

Why are people thanking his OP ?

Doesn't thanking him on that post means thanking him for leaving ?


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2010)

They're thanking him for all the work he's done creating this site, not for leaving. They may be wishing him good luck with his adventures, but that's what I've read so far.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 1, 2010)

Wizzard is the reason TPU is now so popular.  He built it. We owe our existence to him. If he leaves,  it will be a huge dent.  We can't let him leave!!!!


----------



## dnihilist (Apr 1, 2010)

W1z...thanks for all the furballs (used the very first one).  Hope to see you on another site soon, if not, all the best.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2010)

Im pretty sure w1zz will make sure that when he does leave that TPU is in good hands. Its w1zz's baby TPU and he will make sure it doesnt fall apart after he leaves.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Im pretty sure w1zz will make sure that when he does leave that TPU is in good hands. Its w1zz's baby TPU and he will make sure it doesnt fall apart after he leaves.



History always repeats itself.  This place will turn into a Tomshardware within 3 months.  So many ad banners that you can't even read the meat.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> History always repeats itself.  This place will turn into a Tomshardware within 3 months.  So many ad banners that you can't even read the meat.



i'm pretty sure 2/3 the people on the forum will do what i'll do - if w1zzy leaves but it doesnt change, i'll stay. If it changes, i'm gone.

assuming its not an elaborate april fools joke, which is entirely possible. Legendary troll, anyone?


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> assuming its not an elaborate april fools joke, which is entirely possible. Legendary troll, anyone?



If so, I'm extremely disappointed with the lack of "Lord of the Rings" references in this thread.


----------



## Tresdrez (Apr 1, 2010)

The irony is that without the comments and hoopla of it all I would have never found this site.  I primarily read toms and anandtech, though in part because those 2 are allowed under my workplace filter while others aren't.  

My opinions on the use or not using the most up to date drivers doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things, I read a lot of review sites and would have taken the information and just compared/compiled it with other reviews I have read.

If your heart isn't in it anymore, I wish you well in your future endeavours which I am sure you will excel in.  I am only sad that your last review is the first one I read.

I noticed that once the driver update was posted the thread mostly quieted down.  I actually was bored enough to read the first 23 pages of comments before the heatsink conversation caused me to skip to the end


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> If so, I'm extremely disappointed with the lack of "Lord of the Rings" references in this thread.



someone needs to drop a Thermi into an active volcano?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> History always repeats itself.  This place will turn into a Tomshardware within 3 months.  So many ad banners that you can't even read the *meat*.



stop being dirty


at any rate I'm sad about this for me but experience tells me it will be good for W1z so it's hard to be too sad. I mean shoot how much more can we ask of him? it's time he took care of himself rather than all of us. 

besides this happens all the time, the majority of those who were here when tpu started have gone already and no it's not necessarily that there was somethign wrong, sometimes it's just time to move on and do something else. Think of it like going to college than moving on to work, family, etc. you don't tend to hang out with all of the same people or do all of the same things. C'est la vie.

good luck W1z hope you have more fun at wherever life takes you next.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> If so, I'm extremely disappointed with the lack of "Lord of the Rings" references in this thread.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100331/ap_on_re_as/as_indonesia_volcano_death

well this guy fell in a volcano.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2010)

I stand by my Sig! 


Yeah mussels.. I'm with you on what will happen.


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> someone needs to drop a Thermi into an active volcano?



I was more thinking along the lines of wizzard leaves, whispers something like "look for my coming to the east at sunrise" and then.. wait. Something ultra nerdy and damaging to my character is being exposed on the internet. Before I go into the details of elven and hobbit lore, I'll just stop here.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> I was more thinking along the lines of wizzard leaves, whispers something like "look for my coming to the east at sunrise" and then.. wait. Something ultra nerdy and damaging to my character is being exposed on the internet. Before I go into the details of elven and hobbit lore, I'll just stop here.



right, so w1zz vanishes, only to tiumphuntly return flying in on a pack of griffins Fermis, for a tri SLI review? "one thermonuclear PSU to rule them all" ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100331/ap_on_re_as/as_indonesia_volcano_death
> 
> well this guy fell in a volcano.



Thats one less swede to deal with


----------



## pentastar111 (Apr 1, 2010)

I really hope it's just an April fools joke.


----------



## D007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sometimes you reach a point where enough is enough.
I would hope you would just ban the offending parties.
Their just loud mouthed kids anyway.
If their adults then I feel even worse for them.
The review was fine, read it again Wiz.
Do yourself a favor.

There is nothing wrong with that review.
It's just a good ole case of loud mouthed morons doing what they do.
Run their loud ass mouths.
Funny thing about those people.
Their always the one screaming "help me!"
and their never the ones taking any time to help anyone else.
Pathetic.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm pretty sure 2/3 the people on the forum will do what i'll do - if w1zzy leaves but it doesnt change, i'll stay. If it changes, i'm gone.
> 
> assuming its not an elaborate april fools joke, which is entirely possible. Legendary troll, anyone?



Same here.  Tom's is horrible, I used to visit it but now I can't stand it.  If TPU becomes the same, I'm picking up and heading back to XS or OCN, but if TPU is at least mostly like it is now, I'll stay

W1zz, I'm very sorry to see you go, but I'm sure it'll be for the better in some way or another


----------



## douglatins (Apr 1, 2010)

Something that's actually weird is selling community sites, i mean its like a society, w1zz gets advertising sponsored because we spend all the freaking time over here because of his reviews and well us. Some people would feel a bit insulted to be sold like this. I mean, why fell that way about comments? I don't feel insulted if I don't want to because, mostly only people i respect can do that. 
Why take it that harshly some comments? VGA wars is a very serious emotional thing we feel, and that isnt all that bad, just compare to console fanboyism. I for one buy the one is best, sure if nvidia launch something new and i cant afford, something deep inside me wishes it would fail.
I mean the subject of ATI and NVIDIA is sensitive to outbursts of stupidity as in Wii, ps3 and x360, but it all works because it makes for good competitiveness. If I am a doctor and i treat some wound i might get some harsh words, but that is because people mught be in pain and thats something we do when we fell pain we scream and swear. Im not really good in writing, and i must have been redundant and stuff since this post is not a essay.
All in all, TPU is like a safe heaven from the lack of knowledge i see in my country. Everything i know about building, OCing, tweaking etc i get from here. And its awesome. TPU is the only forum that doesnt hurt my eyes too. Its well structured and pleasant to read.

And about that banned comment, i would think that it comes from someone in our forum, like no one that's not an active member would give a damn about a admin leaving, like we do, its just that he was in the anger part of the process, i would see myself thinking something like that in someway, but my reasoning would be strong enough to see that its unfair and just wrong.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2010)

my opinion is, w1zzy can take a holiday/backseat and let the place run itself. eh doesnt need to sell out to avoid the limelight - he just needs to pass someone good to pass the reigns to, to do the video card reviews for him.


----------



## D007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I won't go to another site.
I'd rather go nowhere at all.
When I first came here years ago.
I couldn't even install an OS or reformat a PC.

Now I don't even need to call tech support.
I can build my own pc's from scratch.
This site has allowed me a great bit of freedom I would of not had, were it nonexistent.
Wiz made a great thing here.
We all made a great thing here.

Seriously, I'd rather go nowhere, than somewhere else.
I hope I speak for the majority of people when I say
"please take some times and reconsider".
I don't even use ATI.
I've never been a fanboy of anything and honestly don't even understand the whole fanboy thing.
There has to be more to it than a review though.
So whatever it is you decide to do Wiz.
I wish you the best in your endeavors.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 1, 2010)

D007 said:


> I won't go to another site.
> I'd rather go nowhere at all.
> When I first came here years ago.
> I couldn't even install an OS or reformat a PC.
> ...



I wasnt that much tech illiterate, but almost, and your post=win
Also fixed for some grammar nazi fun


----------



## Steevo (Apr 1, 2010)

Some of you guys don't understand. 

You spend hours, weeks, months, and eventually years trying to gain respect, making good software, taking time with your reviews, establishing yourself. Only to see a bunch of fucktard fanbois from both sides jump on a bash you thread about the most anticipated GPU in all history, when it is a huge flop, you say so and truly know it, you being the one who actually use it, experienced it, tried it, ran it. And yet they still keep on with the fanboi bullshit?


I would go berzerk. I had a hard time staying tame when BoFox was going after me like I was attacking him personally when he had nothing but second hand gossip to support his claims. Never tried any of his own experimentation. Right now W1zz I bet is feeling like here are a bunch of fucktards who have never even smelled the hot exhaust from a Fermi, yet are either

A) Attacking me for my review as Nvidia is da bestest ever, and you games are crap and no one ever plas those games like Dirt 2 as nvidia our god haven't blessed it yet for us, and HAWX is a ATi only game with its fancy 10.1 and you are just out to bash Nvidia as you are spewing all this stuff about our beloved card Fermi.

or

B) ATI fanbois crying and whining that the Fermi was beating the 5870 by 15% when the new drivers promised a 15% increase. why don't you redo a whole set of benchmarks you imbicille, we can't have you beloved red 5870 dethroned due to your drivers...wah..wah,...wah....wah....

If it were me I would have taken the site down for a week, taken a vacation to someplace and partied, then come back and started the bannings.


----------



## TAViX (Apr 1, 2010)

So the Trolls won....


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 1, 2010)

All I can say is..... WOW! I never really got into reading the Fermi threads, so I am kinda in the dark right now.  I'm truly sorry this happened to a great contributor to the tech community, and on his own site.  Please w1zz, take some time off and away from all of us for awhile. You built such a positive thing here for so many people. I will respect your decision either way. Good luck my friend, and thank you.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 1, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Some of you guys don't understand.
> 
> You spend hours, weeks, months, and eventually years trying to gain respect, making good software, taking time with your reviews, establishing yourself. Only to see a bunch of fucktard fanbois from both sides jump on a bash you thread about the most anticipated GPU in all history, when it is a huge flop, you say so and truly know it, you being the one who actually use it, experienced it, tried it, ran it. And yet they still keep on with the fanboi bullshit?
> 
> ...



Fixed to represent me, all credits goes to Steevo
Maybe if i felt like it i would try to help those people, like in a humanitarian way. Its not that i am a pacifist, i really do see myself killing someone someday, but not for something like this
Also kidding about the killing part, though crippling is a possibility

Also this is what w1zz said: “people are just stupid.” -W1zzard
So true, that comes from someone that wouldn't be worried about lame peoples criticism



TAViX said:


> So the Trolls won....








Its amazing how context sensitive google search is sometimes


----------



## theJesus (Apr 1, 2010)

*An Open Letter to W1zzard*

After ~500+ comments, I'm fairly certain that I can't say anything that hasn't been said, or even that W1zzard will be able to read it . . . And there's no way in hell that's going to stop me from voicing my support anyways!

Like most others, I was drawn to TPU by W1zzard's excellent reviews (which I've never had a problem with, because they're simply the best).  More importantly, though (to me), is the community that he and his staff created here in the forums.  Yes, I disappeared for a while for personal reasons -- But, there's obviously something special about this community that brought me back.  Some people might not ever notice W1z aside from his reviews and software . . . but TPU is his site, these are it's forums, and neither would be what they are now without him.


*W1zzard, *

_I don't know you personally, and I've never reviewed anything, ran a site, ran forums or written any software.  I've still experienced destructive criticism and I've seen how ungrateful, disrespectful, and outright rude people on the internet can be.  To be on the receiving end of it is something I wouldn't wish upon my worst enemy (that might be a lie), and especially not for anything as great as the things you've done are.

Regardless of what those people say or do, there's still plenty of people all over the world who love what you do.  What matters most, though, is your own happiness.  If you're not happy doing this anymore, then -- even though we'd all prefer you stay -- it's not what you should be focusing on anymore . . . But if you still enjoy what you do and it's just all the dingle-berries gettin' to ya, then use the toilet-paper (read: banhammer) and keep doing what makes you happy!_

*TL;DR:*  We all love you and you're getting into heaven either way, so do what you feel is right. ​
*With infinite support,*
_
[fancy signature]
_
*-theJesus*

_PS:  While it has been a faithful companion, your forum cannot accompany you through the rest of the test. If it could talk - and the Enrichment Center takes this opportunity to remind you that it cannot - it would tell you to go on without it because it would rather die in a fire than become a burden to you._


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 1, 2010)

Just flickin thu that thread, a lot of the crap comments are from users with <20 posts.  Its a shame they have influenced your decision W1zz.

Good luck and thanks for the great reviews.  Easily the best graphs and comparisons on the web.

Remember - Where eva you go in life there will be people with <20 posts to give you shit!!  Don't let it get to ya.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 1, 2010)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Just flickin thu this thread, a lot of the crap comments are from users with <20 posts.  Its a shame they have influenced your decision W1zz.
> 
> Good luck and thanks for the great reviews.  Easily the best graphs and comparisons on the web.
> 
> Remember - Where eva you go in life there will be people with <20 posts to give you shit!!  Don't let it get to ya.



My point exactly, and i think i should stop posting here... too emotional for me i might go to bed and cry in my pillow. , like in a totally manly, iron pumping, chuck norris kicking, car/ bike tuning way.

No posting just Editing hehe. vvvvv-banstick? wtf?


----------



## KainXS (Apr 1, 2010)

can i have your banstick


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, I am in shock and disbelief.




I wish you the best W1zzard.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Wizz, for everything. Your programs and reviews are the best around.


----------



## MonsterSound (Apr 1, 2010)

*silent majority thnx*

This sad news about W1zzard has generated quite a stir throughout the intertubes and I just wanted to add my 2c. 
I've been a fan of TPU and W1zzard's work for years, but I haven't participated nor have I taken the time to thank you W1zzard and those at TPU. So Thanks to you. 
Like others have mentioned, I wish the best for you and really hope you take a long break and reconsider leaving.
At the risk of sounding too technical or using obscure terminology, I would quantify the number of persons that never post, never troll, and haven't said thanks, as *A LOT*.  You command a great deal of respect from the silent majority (which you have earned).
ThnX


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2010)

heres one point to ponder: people clamored w1zz to update his results from cat 9.12 to 10.3, and when he did - no one (at least until the point i left the thread) questioned his results. everyone trusted his results completely.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> heres one point to ponder: people clamored w1zz to update his results from cat 9.12 to 10.3, and when he did - no one (at least until the point i left the thread) questioned his results. everyone trusted his results completely.



and why shouldn't they? You know better than me that it is hard to question someone so talented in doing reviews


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 1, 2010)

I dont see the big point anyways ... if its clearly stated he used an earlier diver ... deal with
just be happy you have as content rich of a review as you have ... if you dont like it go get a fermi put in the 40+ hours im sure w1z does reviewing each card and give us your results in a top notch setting not just a half ass ignorant review ... iiiiiiiiiiif you wont do that then you need to learn you place mr keyboard warrior


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2010)

n-ster said:


> and why shouldn't they? You know better than me that it is hard to question someone so talented in doing reviews



exactly. people asked for w1zz to test with the new drivers - because they wanted to see HIS results with them.

The rest was just thread crapping by fanbois


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for all that you have done for us W1zz, you are a great reviewer and program designer!


----------



## douglatins (Apr 1, 2010)

I think w1zz has th best fermi review so far... here is why, there are folks that would recommend brain fart if it would come from nvidia (guru3d), then there is all those major suckage reviews that first don't disassemble the card, and this is crazy, dont test temperatures, tweaktown, gives 80%plus to everything and their temp probe is useless, because heat exhaust, is not proportional to GPU heat. Then there is bit-tech, i love them almost as much as w1zz and they always buttrape everything, like if they dont like something, they freaking tell us so, but it sometimes seems to harsh. so between the 4 from bit-tech and 10 from morons. 8ish is perfect and what i would give, because first the performance is there, but the temps and power draw makes it a 8, period

Now i was looking for some pic like frodo screaming gandalf noooz!!! as gandalft (the wizard, actually the grey, but yall get the point) disappeared in the dark, but google failed on me

vvvvvv- WIN!!!! -vvvvvvv


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## n-ster (Apr 1, 2010)

wow... in 11 hours, 530+ replies


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

what did you expect?

to me its only a good sign, shows how many of us who cares about the person, and this site


----------



## InfDamarvel (Apr 1, 2010)

Soooo Whats going on again? I didnt read nothing with the review but I completed agreed with the conclusion and most of what I scanned over...when compared to other review sites. 

But ah, leave the haters behind and go where your family, friends, and MONEY take you lol.

If this site ends up in the hands of idiots, o well. I always have guru3d.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2010)

n-ster said:


> wow... in 11 hours, 530+ replies





(FIH) The Don said:


> what did you expect?
> 
> to me its only a good sign, shows how many of us who cares about the person, and this site



exactly.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 1, 2010)

Maybe he is stressing the forum and had to come up with something that would get a massive amount of replies in a short amount of time...
Or
April fools
Or 
Wants to see how much people love him


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 1, 2010)

still waiting for the big april fools. im not giving up yet.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> still waiting for the big april fools. im not giving up yet.



they're probably waiting for 1000 post


----------



## assaulter_99 (Apr 1, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Maybe he is stressing the forum and had to come up with something that would get a massive amount of replies in a short amount of time...



Only a d*ck would do that.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 1, 2010)

well if it takes 1000 more post to make it be and april fools then thats fine with me.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 1, 2010)

SA

If this thread makes it to 1,000 posts I will post naked pictures of your wife.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2010)

Steevo said:


> SA
> 
> If this thread makes it to 1,000 posts I will post naked pictures of your wife.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 1, 2010)

we at 1000 yet?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Half way there.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 1, 2010)

thats not too far from now,   12 hours for 500+,  so maybe another day.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

technically its only half a day


----------



## neoreif (Apr 1, 2010)

I seriously would want Wizzard to stay and manage TPU even on a "semi - retired" basis. This site wont be the same without his inputs! Damn! just been here for 4 months and this sad news! Was just warming my seats then this! I hope I dont become a witness to the downfall of a "much respected" and "much revered" technology forum and review site!


----------



## v12dock (Apr 1, 2010)

Quick, someone go to Stuttgart, Germany and find the W1zzard!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2010)

Personally I always expected W1z to go out in a blaze of glory! but never like this....not on bad terms.:shadedshu_


----------



## Hawkster13 (Apr 1, 2010)

Dont forget to sign the petition 

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/


----------



## shagg (Apr 1, 2010)

error-ignore.


----------



## shagg (Apr 1, 2010)

Best of Luck in all future endeavors Wizz1. Thanks for all the tech advice and bioses over the last 9 years or so.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 1, 2010)

OMG please let this be an april's fools joke, don't leave TPU, the site is nothing without you W1z...

To put it in simple terms you are the soul of this place, and I've admired your work since the good ol' OCFAQ days, and can't think of TPU being the same without you...

Let this be a joke....


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2010)

W1zzard ~ thanks for making this an excellent community and for your unbiased reviews. I have only been around for about a year, but I would have never imagined spending as much time on a forum as I have this one.
We all must do what we must, and I hope that you will be happy with what life brings your way. I would really like for you to reconsider but who am I to say....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hawkster13 said:


> Dont forget to sign the petition
> 
> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/



More people sign!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow it's finally sinking in...the thought of TPU without W1zzard, maybe another "professional" VGA reviewer, some media conglomerate like AOL Time Warner buying this place up, etc. Not saying it happened, but the thought is sinking in.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

well, i dont really think its a joke, MANY people would be VERY pissed over it, you dont joke about this


----------



## sol.fides (Apr 1, 2010)

followed you over from... jeesh I forget where, its been such a long time. The contributions you make are pivotal to many enthusiast's experience. By degrees of separation you have touched every computer user in the world. I hope that we aren't starved of your innovation in the future, you are important to us. All the best mate.


----------



## HillBeast (Apr 1, 2010)

Not trying to start any trolling or anything or to kick him while he's down but I think he is taking it a little bit far to be completely leaving because people told him he dind't do the review right.

On another note it will be sad to see W1zzard gone. TPU won't be the same.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 1, 2010)

the point is that this is fun.  when you own a techsite and write reviews for 7 years only to constant bitching, then i can totally see how it wont be fun anymore.

for me TPU was the spark that made me overclock and build computers.  it is the first and only forum that i have been a participating member of.  i dont know why, but it just seemed like the perfect place to geek out.

that being said... i still think this is an elaborate april fools :|


----------



## Molignar (Apr 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what did you expect?
> 
> to me its only a good sign, shows how many of us who cares about the person, and this site



QFT and +1 for that. 

I'm just wondering why all these fanboi's who started this crap are all silent now. I think in the end, they're silence overall answer's the question of how important W1zzard is compared they're idotic screaming. Good luck W1zzard, although I lurked for many years before joining, I've used the site alot and the programs on it aswell. You'll be missed but hopefully your future endeavors end bearing alot more fruit than the crap you had to put up with lately.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 1, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Wow it's finally sinking in...the thought of TPU without W1zzard, maybe another "professional" VGA reviewer, some media conglomerate like AOL Time Warner buying this place up, etc. Not saying it happened, but the thought is sinking in.



Don't worry... I'm building a time machine, everything will be fine in a couple of yesterdays. Make some bets on how hot Nvidia's card will run, BET YOU cash on a UD7 date. Tell my best friend to get ready for SHOCKING news from Ricky Martin (so i can stop her future tears). And warn the Wizard not to mind trolls in forums. You can count on me, as long as we can build it from rocks, I've got LOTS of rocks in my backyard, i hope we can build it from rocks.


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 1, 2010)

I can only hope that before he leaves he makes the most epic FS thread ever.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 1, 2010)

This sucks..... I've been through this on other tech sites and it's a reason I came here. Man, this sucks. Not real sure what to think. Wiz was great. Looks like I might end up looking into other hobbies. Been on to many sites that crash and burn after a great person leaves. Sites become corporate and filled with adds and ways to make money of stupid links posted all over the place. Mods leave, new ones pop in and just doesn't end well. Not to happy. Wiz has his reasons and they are of his choice. Hope the best for him. As for TPU, we'll see what happens.......


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Personally I always expected W1z to go out in a blaze of glory! but never like this....not on bad terms.:shadedshu_



+1 Snapshot!!!



Hawkster13 said:


> Dont forget to sign the petition
> 
> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/



Done!!!! Thanks Hawkster for starting the petition; not that it will do any good, but at least the W1z will know the folks here DO care!!!

Damn it, this is truly some very bad news! I have seen this happen a few times in the last few years, and sites are never the same after the founding father/fathers leave

W1z, if this is not a joke, you will be sourly missed sir

God Bless, and God Speed my friend


----------



## theJesus (Apr 1, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Wow it's finally sinking in...the thought of TPU without W1zzard, maybe another "professional" VGA reviewer, some media conglomerate like AOL Time Warner buying this place up, etc. Not saying it happened, but the thought is sinking in.


My sentiments exactly.



DonInKansas said:


> I can only hope that before he leaves he makes the most epic FS thread ever.


[FS] Techpowerup.com



Kitkat said:


> i hope we can build it from rocks.


Sure, just hit yourself in the head with 'em a few times and you'll forget all of this.

Edit:





stinger608 said:


> sites are never the same after the founding father/fathers leave


I know, right?  Just look at the US.


----------



## Necrofire (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess it's time to an hero...


----------



## mtosev (Apr 1, 2010)

> Done!!!! Thanks Hawkster for starting the petition; not that it will do any good, but at least the W1z will know the folks here DO care!!!



WTF? i started it and posted it on page #7


----------



## Hawkster13 (Apr 1, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> +1 Snapshot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I didnt make the petition. It was mtosev.
When you open the site, you can see that the author is mtosev


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

the word Petition makes me think about a crappy game called Postal,


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 1, 2010)

mtosev said:


> WTF? i started it and posted it on page #7



Does it matter? The big issue here is W1zz is leaving, who cares who started the petition so long as it's getting signatures.

Lets hope this is an April Fool's joke, otherwise I'm really going to be sad for a while.

Again, I'm thinking this is a bad AF joke. Further evidence backing up my theory up is that mods are closing all threads related to this issue so the issue doesn't spread like butter on a biscuit. I also hope this is a chance for you idiots (who flamed W1zz) to realize how important W1zzard is to this community and start respecting the guy for everything he does, not for himself but for us.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 1, 2010)

mtosev said:


> WTF? i started it and posted it on page #7



That must be why there is an attached photo from VR zone in the petition. 

This site isn't VR-zone. Could we change that please. 

But it is not like the petition will change his mind. I think he is doing it to enjoy life more by taking a load off from all the responsibility and criticism.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 1, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> This site isn't VR-zone. Could we change that please.



hmm that was automatically done. maybe becouse of the keywords W1zzard and TPU


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 1, 2010)

mtosev said:


> hmm that was automatically done. maybe becouse of the keywords W1zzard and TPU





We can't fix that? I wouldn't know as I have never started a petition. Sorry if you felt offended by the way it was said too.


----------



## kompulsive (Apr 1, 2010)

Has to be an April Fools joke, W1zz wouldn't go out like that.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 1, 2010)

I signed, although I am conflicted because I know how it feels to be burnt out on something and I kinda feel its being selfish begging Wizz to stay... 

It really, really, sucks to go from loving something so much to feeling like its a chore and labor. 

So while I did sign the petition, I am more ambivalent to what Wizz actually decides to do; because for someone who has given us so much, I just want him to be happy.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 1, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> We can't fix that? I wouldn't know as I have never started a petition. Sorry if you felt offended by the way it was said too.



added tpu logo. can't change the remaining pics.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 1, 2010)

Finally got to the end of the thread. Sad sad day and forecast predicts rain, when it has been snowing the last couple weeks (over a meter of snow). Even the heavens weep for the loss of a great leader.

It's not many days I've missed of being here in the past years, have to see what happens to the site. Yes there are other sites, but there aren't really other forums I've registered or am active.

Remember finding my way here with ATITool, the original furry cube that started it all. File Name: ATITool_0.0.20.exe (1.24 MiB) Uploaded By: Pitch on June 30, 2004 <- something like that when I started hanging around here, reading first before registering. Then the companies stopped the GPU modding fun, well AMD is trying to revive it with CPUs.

Anyhow, I bought my 8800GT based on W1zzards review, I could easily compare my previous graphics card (x1900XT) from his charts to see the true performance difference and not just some 3DMark number that wasn't necessarily true in real world games. I was hoping to get my next graphics card also based on W1zz review, as most sites only have GTX 285 in their charts and no GTX 280 like here.

But the time GF104 comes out this site might already be one foot in grave, hopefully not, but it won't be the same without W1zzard 

Thanks for the years, wish you *no* drama in the future!


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 1, 2010)

I see no reason for W1z to leave TPU just because some dislike the way how he tests stuff. Each has its own methodology and if you don't like it, there is gazilion of other pages where you might find one that suits your very fine needs. From my point, TPU has one of the best tests because they test entire range of the cards with the new one so you can see how much you gain and what kind of differences there are. I hate it when testers throw in just the very latest 2 models from each main camp and that's it. Such tests are useful only for those who just buy new hardware regardless of anything else like price and performance difference opposed to their existing graphic card.

As for the drivers, in case of AMD, they could re-test everything every month to see of drivers bring anything magical. But that's not the point of reviews, you have to expect and predict gains and loses by yourself later on, what reviews give you is the baseline at the moment of testing.

Not sure if this is a 1st April joke or not, we don't want W1z to go anywhere


----------



## erixx (Apr 1, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> After all the drama in the comments section of our Fermi review, I realized that continuing with hardware reviews and this tech "scene" might not be what I want to do with my time in the future.
> 
> So I looked for options out of this mess, and found one, TPU will be operated by a different company in the near future, I will be leaving the site. But fear not, most of the staff will remain here, the site and forums will stay the same in the near future (months). However, I have no idea what's going to change in the long run but I'm sure it will be for the best.
> 
> Further info and a more detailed schedule will follow when I have a better idea what will happen with my software projects and other internals of the site.



I am very sorry for you and dissapointed by the crazy forummembers.

This can't be true. I just registerd here because the site, articles, are THE BEST, and that is you in a big part... 

Wizzard, a big cheers up for you and your work!!!! And reconsider staying


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 1, 2010)

Reviews done by W1zzard are reviews that are done RIGHT.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> LIES! BURN HIM AT THE STEAK!









Alright jive turkey, I am the cool cat in the middle.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 1, 2010)

W1zz, much love to you man, you have inspired me for years and you have done some of the best work for GPU overclocking and applications. 

I have been here for a long time, and I'm sorry shit got to you. 

I know how it is becoming unhappy with something in life, and looking for a change, I think that is what you want so take care and enjoy life. 

I'm sorry that people on the internet are douchebags, this is just how it is and I doubt it will ever change, I am often a douchebag on the internet, but never here. The anonymity of the internet allows people to have no inhibitions when speaking their often-biased opinions.

Some pretty sad news. I spent so much time reading on this forum, and trying to contribute(I've been lurking for the longest time). I've learned a lot here, and there is no way I'd forget about the guy who wrote ATI tool and helped me learn so much about computer electronics.

Sorry, my post isn't very good but, just trying to personally say you will be missed and not forgotten. 

My other beloved tech forum (PC Apex / Pimprig.com) disappeared a while back, and I hope this one doesn't turn into some crap forum.

I think you created a wonderful forum and the only reason it is still around is because of you, and a few of the other regulars.

Take care, hit me up, I think you are still on my MSN lol.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 1, 2010)

Dang this thread was the last thing I saw before going to bed and the first thing I opened when I woke up, all but hoping for this one magical post that will put this nightmare to an end.
Mr. W1zzard if this is just some evil magical trick up your sleeve  for rallying up traffic to your website before the big sale, then congratulations you have succeeded. 
If it is indeed your final goodbye then I hope these hundreds upon hundreds of posts pleading you to stay and bestowing best of wishes to you help you realize how much you will be missed.


----------



## laszlo (Apr 1, 2010)

my last post in this thread

in everyone life at a moment appear another path and if you consider wizz that is better than the old one follow it;you're not the only one who take this kind of decision in his life;just take the best decision for yourself.

i thank you for creating this site,accepting me as member of it;6 years membership wasn't lost in vain as i learned a lot; i hope the site will remain and members won't run away... i know you don't want that as you invested years from your life here.

ref. the reasons exposed by you...somehow i fell that is also the fault of easy registration here;as a previous poster write 8 year old kiddo get a pc...he know how to turn on&off ...register...next morning he's tech guru & start posting...; i consider that a tech site registration shall be harder..;all mods made a v. good job but i consider they're too human;all this had been avoided if the defcon level was changed;it is our fault also,the members, who don't behave always in a civilize way maybe...but you must forgive us ...we're the worst animals on this planet

i really hope you take a vacation and come back with a new vision but if not i wish you the best.

it was and is a honor to be a member of tpu.


----------



## csendesmark (Apr 1, 2010)

April1?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok after going out and doing a whole heap of stuff i was hoping this would be confirmed as an April fools joke. Then again after all W1zz has done here he deserves a nice relaxing break.


----------



## DaC (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/
Signed


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 1, 2010)

In case this is for real, I go myself. Sad man, your'e the only reason this site was that good. After you there will be nightmare.... -.-


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2010)

DaC said:


> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/
> Signed



+1

Signed and posted link on facebook.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 1, 2010)

Soon we will reach 666 posts and DaveTheBanjoman will come and tell us this was all an evil and ingenious plan initiated my him as an April Fools joke...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 1, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Soon we will reach 666 posts and DaveTheBanjoman will come and tell us this was all an evil and ingenious plan initiated my him as an April Fools joke...



You mean DanTheBanjoman? He is a cool guy BTW.


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 1, 2010)

Signed on the petition. Although I'm not a frequent poster atm, His reviews are the only tools to keep me posted on whats good and whats not. I study/review it so I could help out my mates and myself into better computing gear.

However we the community here have no control for what you want to do, I wish you all the best in life and you'll be missed terribly if ever you go.

Thank you w1zz for opening my eyes via your reviews. You're reviews and all the other stuff here in TPU is the only thing I trust when it comes to puters.


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 1, 2010)

I signed the petition and y hope you dont leave tpu but if you think you can do better in your life then good luck in the future  we will miss yours reviews here on tpu.


----------



## Master (Apr 1, 2010)

DaC said:


> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/
> Signed



signed , tanx


----------



## jagd (Apr 1, 2010)

Unacceptable and sad .Take a deep breath ,you cant leave TPU .Your reviews is best , best because  stable game bed /game settings and hw bed .
TPU has best /mature online hw community you cant leave because fanboys/trolls sneaking to TPU ,ban them- make a policy change against this kind of behaviour .


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2010)

Is it a "Done deal" on who takes over if you don't change your mind and what kind of financial/hardware commitments are required?


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 1, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Is it a "Done deal" on who takes over if you don't change your mind and what kind of financial/hardware commitments are required?



Hmm Tatty, not sure I'm on the same wavelength, but my thought is it would be nice to keep TPU in the hands of the old guard. Would be fitting if the reigns could be handed over to those who are actively involved here, and not just a commercial venture.

Just my 2 million Zim dollars.


----------



## 5ilvgearX (Apr 1, 2010)

Sad to see you go great sir.

You work and efforts will be greatly missed.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 1, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You mean DanTheBanjoman? He is a cool guy BTW.



Noo what have you done, you fool! You have spoken the name of the unmentionable one! Quickly spit 3 times circle around once and throw some salt behind your back!


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Noo what have you done, you fool! You have spoken the name of the unmentionable one! Quickly spit 3 times circle around once and throw some salt behind your back!



That made me smile


----------



## DonGeilo (Apr 1, 2010)

Hawkster13 said:


> Dont forget to sign the petition
> 
> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/



signed


----------



## scamps (Apr 1, 2010)

@W1zzard
  Don´t do it!


----------



## qubit (Apr 1, 2010)

Hawkster13 said:


> Dont forget to sign the petition
> 
> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/



I've signed it, too.


----------



## HTC (Apr 1, 2010)

Hawkster13 said:


> Dont forget to sign the petition
> 
> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/



Signed!


----------



## pentastar111 (Apr 1, 2010)

HTC said:


> Signed!


Me too.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 1, 2010)

DaC said:


> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/
> Signed



ey up i tried to sign that and it says i already have?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

signed


----------



## FilipM (Apr 1, 2010)

Signed!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)

who put it to 500 votes? do we have 500 active people to vote?


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2010)

Signed


----------



## LoneEagle70 (Apr 1, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Hawkster13
> Dont forget to sign the petition
> 
> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/


signed


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I came from 1 site that was biased towards certain companies and that is the reason I left it, seems this site has fallen under the same fate because people can't keep their fucking mouths shut (All fanboy's- not just certain ones).  Usually when the Head honcho leaves without a worthy successor, the organization falls, take the US for example, yes I'm bashing my own country because the current leader hasn't done anything productive for the people but shit on us. I will sign the petition but it's a 50/50% chance W1zzard will stay, If W1zzard does stay, you better be greatful he did. If he doesn't stay then best wishes to his new adventures.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 1, 2010)

signed!


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 1, 2010)

Signed as well.


----------



## dhoshaw (Apr 1, 2010)

I signed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Signed as well.



C C C Combo Breaker!

Signed.


----------



## Easo (Apr 1, 2010)

Daamn, nooo!
What will happen of GPU-Z?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 1, 2010)

Its a shame that people are never whole heartedly appreciated for all the work they do. Many things in life we take for granted. Rest is good for all of us so I can understand why W1zzard would want it. There is a hell of a lot of pressure for the work you have done. I thank you for your work and dedication to TPU you will be missed by many.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 1, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Signed as well.



got it working i signed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## dhoshaw (Apr 1, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i've been doing this tech website stuff for so long now .. it kinda gets boring .. hey i remember when i was excited to see 50 registered users on the forums .. then it was 50 registrations a day .. then 50 users online at a time .. 500 .. 1000 .. now we're often at 6000 online and there is no more "kick" in it for me.
> same with hardware ... hell was i excited when i went to my first cebit .. now i really hate going to tradeshows .. same old POS every time .. meeting people is great though .. maybe i'm just getting too old .. i dont know.



W1z, everyone should enjoy their jobs as much as you obviously used to. Maybe it is time for you to take a vacation from the site; take some time off and get remotivated. Don't let the comments of the spoiled juveniles (whatever their age) ruin your legacy. Whatever you decide to do, I will respect your decision; but I sincerely hope that you will stay.

Best of luck,
Dave


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://bourbonbirdredux.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/com.jpg



man that dude in the pic looks exactly like my old DT teacher in highschool - except less muscular. he was awesome till he decided to leave.

Mr Wescott FTW

then we got a tall lanky ass called Mr Hales who smoked so much he spent more time in hospital & off sick with bronchitis & chest infections then in school teaching kids.

then we had an evil tosser called Mr Chalmers who was an old whinge bag that use to shout ALOT like a real fucking lot & he'd shout so loud that half the school would know some poor kid was getting grilled by him.


----------



## ik694 (Apr 1, 2010)

Signed

+1 Bump


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 1, 2010)

Don`t really now why your leaving,Maybe burnt out from the negative fan boy wars or what,But all I can say is THANK YOU for your hard work and totally unbiased reviews.Hope you have fun in your new job.Man this place will not be the same without you.Will you still work on GPU and what is going to happen with that contest now?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 1, 2010)

if you leave this happens


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> if you leave this happens
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100401/net gets cut off.jpg



nooooo!! not the whole internet!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2010)

AlexUnwinder said:


> W1z
> 
> It was a total shock for me to read it and to realize that it 's not an April Fool joke.  And it is really sad to see that forum trolls crowd _almost_ succeeded in destroying everything you were doing all these years. I can perfectly understand your motivation on leaving TPU, I'm often being under the same skin and get pretty close to saying "I'm done with that" myself, but I also perfectly know that it is really hard to kill something you do with passion, even if it annoys you and eats your nerves. That's why I've highlighted the word "almost", I really hope that you'll calm down and reconsider after a few weeks/months of vacation and rest.
> You know, before we met about 7 years ago during 9500 to 9700 softmodding era, I absolutely couldn't imagine good relations between developers designing competing products. You changed that point of view drastically, because I've met incredibly honest, polite, unbiased, professional and absolutely not profit oriented person. There are not so many developers, whom I can trust that much. There are not so many competitors, whom I can call my FRIENDS. And damn, call me egoist, but I ABSOLUTELY don't want to lose such friend on GPU tools scene. So have a good rest and come back to your tools and articles full re-fueled please.



I felt this needed to be quoted and remembered, but I also think it is important because of who is saying it.  IIRC, Unwinder went through a similar situation a while ago.  He released Rivatuner 2.0 Final, then said he was leaving developement most likely forever.  His passion and love for Rivatuner and the GPU/Tech world drew in right back in very quickly, it seemed like only a few months before he was back releasing new versions of Rivatuner.

Unwinder deals with a lot of drama, every release of Rivatuner he makes slight changes to existing functions to improve Rivatuner, and every release the forums are filled with people bitching and moaning because he "broke" something, and he has to spend huge amounts of time explaining to them the change, even though it is documented right in the changelog if they just bothered to read it.  And yes, I've been quilty of this myself actually...  And of course, if there isn't a new version of Rivatuner out quick enough, the forums get filled with people moaning about that too...


----------



## raptori (Apr 1, 2010)

THE review was perfect for me ..... and I'm always trust TPU and W1zzard and rank the reviews as THE BEST  ...... wishing the best for you W1zzard and TPU.


----------



## punani (Apr 1, 2010)

signed


----------



## a_ump (Apr 1, 2010)

guess it isn't april fools,


----------



## jessicafae (Apr 1, 2010)

looking more and more real.  signed petition just in case it helps change his mind.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 1, 2010)

signed also


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2010)

a_ump said:


> guess it isn't april fools,



Perhaps there's still hope.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2010)

Signed!


----------



## overclocker (Apr 1, 2010)

Gunna miss yea wizz. Have a good life and God bless.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2010)

Keep quoting the petition link so that people won't have to dig through the pages to find it:

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/


----------



## JATownes (Apr 1, 2010)

I assumed when I got to work this morning I would see a big APRIL FOOLS banner or something.  It appears that is not true.  I am very sad now.  This place will still be my home on the web until things start to change drastically.  

W1zz, you are an inspiration to us techies, and for that I thank you.  Enjoy your future endeavors and check on us every now and then to make sure we are all still OK.  You will be missed.


----------



## jessicafae (Apr 1, 2010)

well it's april 2nd in Japan now, but I think it is still April 1st in Stuttgart.  I guess I will see tomorrow morning. a little hope he will change his mind....


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 1, 2010)

tpu reviews are always the best 
my brother and i relied on tpu before making a hardware purchase
no other site reviews come close to it
best of luck wizz for future we will miss u


----------



## csendesmark (Apr 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Keep quoting the petition link so that people won't have to dig through the pages to find it:
> 
> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/



signed


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 1, 2010)

Well this is a bummer. Just found out off DomainTools.com that "techpowerup.net" has been listed for sale. Also ran some stats on techpowerup.com. I was thinking maybe the community can get together and purchase the domain/site. After seeing the stats I doubt we can pull together enough funds.

Global Rank = 6800
US Rank = 5300

So a top 10K website with pretty low bounce rate, and excellent time on site, and 30%+ search engine traffic. I think we are looking at a very substantial amount. Also why are the site stats blocked at Quantcast? If your selling it knowing the pure traffic can only help come to a solid price.

There is a huge chance that a private party will purchase this domain and having no interest in running the forums. Rather using the TPU name for pure ad revenue. In fact I can see that happening. Why waste the resources on the forum when top level traffic is the traffic that pays.

My estimate based off traffic, years in service, branding.. $150K - $300K, depending on how this site will/could be split up.

So can we scrounge together that much cash? 

W1zzard you should just stay!!

Also--Signed petition.

TPU could be in a death spiral after this happens. Do you want to see your baby get flushed down the toilet!??!


----------



## aquariuz (Apr 1, 2010)

signed as well, and yes everyone please keep carrying the link to the petition throughout the pages, possibly put it in your signature section so everyone can see it as well. Spread it to all your other sites as well. Im very sure a lot of people on other sites know who W1zzard is and will hate losing him. So ask them to sign as well, we still need many more to achieve the goal.

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/

btw, just a note to the original poster, typo on the spelling of _appreciate_? hehe


----------



## aquariuz (Apr 1, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well this is a bummer. Just found out off DomainTools.com that "techpowerup.net" has been listed for sale. Also ran some stats on techpowerup.com. I was thinking maybe the community can get together and purchase the domain/site. After seeing the stats I doubt we can pull together enough funds.
> 
> Global Rank = 6800
> US Rank = 5300
> ...



True about the death spiral. But I've seen parents abandon their kids once they cannot take it anymore, all the pain and suffering. I can feel how wizzard is feeling right now when all his hard work and his "baby" is being run over by ungrateful trolls who just bashes all his time and effort. Hopefully he can get his cool back and dont end up regretting his decision later.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 1, 2010)

when tom's hardware was sold the owners got 10M USD/EUR+


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 1, 2010)

mtosev said:


> when tom's hardware was sold the owners got 10M USD/EUR+



10m!?!? did i ever say that i was your best best friend wizz?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 1, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well this is a bummer. Just found out off DomainTools.com that "techpowerup.net" has been listed for sale. Also ran some stats on techpowerup.com. I was thinking maybe the community can get together and purchase the domain/site. After seeing the stats I doubt we can pull together enough funds.
> 
> Global Rank = 6800
> US Rank = 5300
> ...



I think it's more like millions but I'm no internet revenue expert. Nice idea though. 

As much as I want to see him stay I won't be signing the petition. It's his life and his decision. Perhaps he will reconsider after some rest like Unwinder did. We can only hope.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 1, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> 10m!?!? did i ever say that i was your best best friend wizz?



http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1046524/tom-hardware-sold
_Tom's Hardware, has been sold for a sum of between $15 million to $20 million._


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 1, 2010)

Me and a jimmyz we talking about this just the other week actually. He looked at some numbers and estimated this site could go for as much as $15M USD in an outright sale.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 1, 2010)

mtosev said:


> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1046524/tom-hardware-sold
> _Tom's Hardware, has been sold for a sum of between $15 million to $20 million._



I believe you man dont get the wrong idea


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 1, 2010)

signed petition


----------



## aquariuz (Apr 1, 2010)

lol, stop talking about how much this site is worth, it makes Wizzard feel more inclined to sell the damn site n make a fortune out of it!! :rofl:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh I never used techpowerup.net before (though of course not surprising he also owns that). .org is the image host.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Signed. Anyways, I've refrained from polluting this thread, cause I'm kind of newbie here. I might have been lurking around since a couple of years, but since I worked as a mod on another forum before, it wasn't when I let the job that I was really able to join and give in some fun. Anyways, I know who wizz is to the site, didn't know he was that important tho. Only thing I'm worried is new owners, I've seen that elsewhere (where I worked) and it isn't always good. Anyways, I'm feeling a bit sick right now tho, I guess we'll have to wait. But like MM said, I found a home, and I hope I don't need to migrate.


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 1, 2010)

I know that nothing we say can probably stop you from leaving, and I don't think I want to anymore. TPU is obviously taking up too much of your life, however important it is there are other things a person has to do. 

Good luck with everything Dumbledore!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2010)

Im gonna say it how it is (sorry about the following bad language)

THIS NEWS IS FUCKING FUCKED UP! 

I wish all the best to W1z whatever he does.  He created a great forum and without him I think it will crumble into an heap of smouldering shite!   But obviously, W1z has a life too and he cant be worrying about us lot.

FUCKING TROLLS!!

If you see this W1z, good luck in whatever you do next m8


----------



## DaveK (Apr 1, 2010)

What the hell am I gonna do if TPU closes? I don't want to go to any other tech forums :S


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2010)

DaC said:


> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/
> Signed



Signed!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)

over half way there to 500! keep signing!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/

Support it


----------



## Grings (Apr 1, 2010)

Sad, sad news..

I can completely understand why W1zz has had enough, and would like to thank him for putting up as long as he has.
This was the very best tech site on the internet, with any luck, it may continue to be, however, it still wont be the same

*hugs W1zz*

*cries*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)

EVERYBODY!! put it in your sig!

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> EVERYBODY!! put it in your sig!
> 
> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/



I was the 21st person to sign WOOHOO!

But lets face reality guys, W1z wants to move on to do other/better things in life. We should all respect his decision and give him our best regards.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Apr 1, 2010)

Grings said:


> Sad, sad news..
> 
> I can completely understand why W1zz has had enough, and would like to thank him for putting up as long as he has.
> This was the very best tech site on the internet, with any luck, it may continue to be, however, it still wont be the same
> ...



This was the 666th post, are thou the devil in person? If so, do us a favour (I sell my soul to the devil so that wizz stays) please accept my request.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Hmm Tatty, not sure I'm on the same wavelength, but my thought is it would be nice to keep TPU in the hands of the old guard. Would be fitting if the reigns could be handed over to those who are actively involved here, and not just a commercial venture.
> 
> Just my 2 million Zim dollars.



You are on the same wavelength


----------



## G@dn!q (Apr 1, 2010)

Signed!


----------



## Grings (Apr 1, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> This was the 666th post, are thou the devil in person? If so, do us a favour (I sell my soul to the devil so that wizz stays) please accept my request.



I wish i was, i'd banish W1zz to TPU for all eternity!


----------



## DaveK (Apr 1, 2010)

I signed the petition, but I've never signed one that worked no matter how many signatures.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well this is a bummer. Just found out off DomainTools.com that "techpowerup.net" has been listed for sale. Also ran some stats on techpowerup.com. I was thinking maybe the community can get together and purchase the domain/site. After seeing the stats I doubt we can pull together enough funds.
> 
> Global Rank = 6800
> US Rank = 5300
> ...



Also not knowing what the income revenue's would be like does not help, I wouldnt mind paying good (and fairly large) money but in this day and age you need to know that eventually there will be a reasonable return on investment...... but the real answer is simple....  again..... stay W1z!!!!!


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 1, 2010)

DaveK said:


> What the hell am I gonna do if TPU closes? I don't want to go to any other tech forums :S



I don't see why tpu will close anytime soon.


----------



## Baum (Apr 1, 2010)

O-O
what ever this is......
i tried to read it all and it took 2hrs+ and know i don't know what to say......

If it's a fool i might do a small journey somewhere to throw some "ostereier" ^^

honestly i always read before i post, wizz best wishes whatever you decide, but don't let the fanboys/trash win over your love for hardware.
I know that it might be hard sometimes but keep it up and stay, this site was always important for many people.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 1, 2010)

DarkOCean said:


> I don't see why tpu will close anytime soon.



maybe not anytime soon but it could in the near future, the regulars are not as regular as it is so without wizz tpu could possible go up the crapper meaning the regulars leave, the not so regulars leave and it could be a downward spiral leading to closure.


----------



## jydie (Apr 1, 2010)

I may check Techpowerup on a daily basis, but I do not post comments very often.  But, out of the respect W1zzard has earned from me I have to post a comment.  

I trust W1zzard's video card reviews more than ANY other in the internet.  He tests every card with the same steps, and those repetitive steps make it easy to compare current reviews with his old ones.  His reviews are very in depth, and I am sure that takes a lot of his time.  For me, his reviews are heads and shoulders above all others.  Anybody that complains about his reviews should be absolutely ashamed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Not only are his reviews awesome, so is his software.  Without W1zz, Techpowerup may very well be doomed.

Wizz, I hope you continue writing reviews and posting them on the internet.  If you leave TPU, please let us know where you end up going.  I could care less which website you choose to post your reviews... as long as you keep posting them.  If you plan on no longer writing reviews, then I still have to thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the work you have put into your reviews.  Thanks and best wishes to you!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> EVERYBODY!! put it in your sig!
> 
> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/



DONE.


----------



## Baum (Apr 1, 2010)

> Originally Posted by brandonwh64  View Post
> EVERYBODY!! put it in your sig!
> 
> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/



we could have done a petition like: " raise money for Wizz next Worldtour, visiting all his community members" 

i am sure we will reach the 500 easy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2010)

after being here for so many years - Id hate for the site to be shutdown or for the site to fall into such shambles that trying to get a decent coversation/friendly argument gets constantly invaded by trolls...

If the site ever fell into that position, as much as i dislike the Idea of leaving - i will head elsewhere for my daily hardware news & gossip.

after spending so many years here & getting to know all the staff & members. TPU will be something I will greatly miss.

I dred the fact that the site passing hands could mean the end of TPU literally in the sense that it turns into a shell of its formerself with the new owner have little to no interest in how much time & effort that W1zzard has put in to have such a huge gathering of people contributing to the forums everyday.

If W1zzard no longer seeks to write reviews then site traffic might dip a little unless a new reviewer steps in


----------



## Shredder (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank-you W1zzard for your great software and unbiased reviews. Your efforts have helped so many, myself included.Keep up the quality work.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 1, 2010)

Very sad news.

But if you have to go W1zz, so be it. However, could you perhaps make it a condition of sale that some of the current staff become directors/managers of the site. This might ensure that the site remains in the state it is.

All the best.


----------



## afw (Apr 1, 2010)

petition signed  ... please dont go ....


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Good luck with everything Dumbledore!



3 more hours till GMT+1 strikes midnight, then I'll start believing in Voldemort myself


----------



## pmrdij (Apr 1, 2010)

W1zzard --> if this happens to not be an April Fools joke my best wishes to you as you move on from TPU.  every visitor to TPU and every user of your applications past and present owes a debt of gratitude to you.  you'll be missed in the tech "scene".

- Robert (pMr)dEATHiNjUNE


----------



## newconroer (Apr 1, 2010)

Binge said:


> Part of why I came to TPU was because of W1zzard's reviews.  Some people may find that hard to believe, idiots, but he does a seriously thorough job.  With as much whining as I saw and personal attacks it seems like there's a bunch of trolls who are hell-bent on being right no matter what the cost.  So a special thanks to you sacks!  Your efforts weren't for naught!  (you know who you are)




I for one don't like his reviews. I think they've become over abundant of the same regurgitated material, and very lacking at being in depth per-product that he's analyzing.

Having said that, it doesn't make me stop viewing and studying them, nor does it make me want to disown Tech Power Up. 

But more importantly, people should be able to voice a respectable opinion on the matter without fear of uncessary repercussions. Now you might say 'Sure, but we're talking about the a-holes who just want to pick a fight.' Unfortunately there's probably a good amount of people in here, who don't think that. In fact they don't think at all. They see anything NON positive about TPU or Wizzard, and immediately fly off the handle, retaliating pretty much in the same manner and with the same vehemency as the 'troll's who may actually be doing real damage.

All in all, TPU has turned too personal over the years, eroding it's fundamentals and testing the limits of it's sanity. But that's how anything popular goes, trying to pin-point some scenario or moment when it happens is pretty impossible and mostly futile. 

I've for a while now thought Wizzard should step down, and use his skills elsewhere - preferably somewhere where it will be more lucrative, if not at least satisfying. 

I feel the exact same way about Kursah and TweakGuides. I fully understand why he did what he did, and he's moved onto better things.

But this attitude of Wizzard does it for free, noone is force to read his reviews is very shallow and short-sighted. Equally, Wizzard doesn't have to do it, noone is forcing him too.

If you enjoy it, good. But you're no more relevant to the matter, or more privileged than those who don't enjoy some aspects of it. It has to be a two way street, that's just life.

Looking back at the evolution of TPU, I get a weird parallel deja-vu with Tweak Guides. There was a time when the general fundamentals were accepted by nearly all that visited. And then over time that was worn down and we've wound up here.

We've put too much stock in one man, leaning heavily on him, applying unncessary pressure. That's what happens when things get personal. If Wizzard moves on, hopefully that won't transfer to the other staff, or else we'll just spiral downwards even more. 

And here's some of examples of the lunacy:

-The site will suddenly shutdown, implode or at the very least, fall to complete pieces.
-People will have no 'good' reason to visit TPU.
-There's a petition in place. Funny that..in life if there's a problem, just sue. On the internet, just make a petition!

The list could go on, but it's like everyone has lost perspective. And what do these attitudes do for the rest of the staff? You put one person on such a pedestal, how can they begin to try and fill the shoes? Where's the support for the rest of TPU? What are you saying about their ability to keep TPU an enjoyable place?
From the way I see it, not a lot of anything positive.

If Wizzard feels he should go, then respect his decision(s), and let him move on with your support, instead of dragging him back down.


----------



## bruins004 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have been around for a while.
I may not post as much anymore, but I do daily look at TPU at all of the news, reviews, etc.
I have easily learned most of my Hardware skills here.
Wiz thanks for all of your help and knowledge over the years.
I greatly appreciate all of your help and knowledge, as well as, setting up a great community who have always been extremely helpful.

It always nice to see people willing to help out others, esp. these days since it is very rare and hard to find.

Wiz I hope u r able to keep in touch with at least a few people from here and wish you the best.

Oh and remember to always rock on


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 1, 2010)

This is an unfortunate consequence of free speech. A bunch of people nitpick over the use of an older, _stable_ driver because they can, and go and push one of the best reviewers and community members away from those of us that appreciate his efforts. Way to go.

Good luck with your future W1zzard, hopefully you will find a more grateful crowd wherever you end up


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> 3 more hours till GMT+1 strikes midnight, then I'll start believing in Voldemort myselfhttp://www.veryicon.com/icon/preview/Emoticon/Vista Style Emoticons/Cry Icon.jpg



I'm waiting for it too. It's always good to stay optimistic. That's the only reason why I'm not robbing banks and raping my neighbor's pets, if 2012 isn't the end of the world I'd have put myself in jail for nothing!


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 1, 2010)

newconroer said:


> I for one don't like his reviews. I think they've become over abundant of the same regurgitated material, and very lacking at being in depth per-product that he's analyzing.



I'm not sure how you can say a 36 page review of a consumer product lacks depth.  Of course he has to write about a lot of the same things you've read before; a single graphics card is a limited topic.  It only makes sense.  You can't expect every part of the review to contain ground-breaking exclusive information when you're writing about computer components.  Yet he does manage to do that from time to time.  Remember when he discovered that model of AMD card (I can't remember which) that had more shaders disabled than it was supposed to?  That's about as exciting as it can get in the world of hardware reviews.


----------



## qubit (Apr 1, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> I'm not sure how you can say a 36 page review of a consumer product lacks depth.  Of course he has to write about a lot of the same things you've read before; a single graphics card is a limited topic.  It only makes sense.  You can't expect every part of the review to contain ground-breaking exclusive information when you're writing about computer components.  *Yet he does manage to do that from time to time.  Remember when he discovered that model of AMD card (I can't remember which) that had more shaders disabled than it was supposed to*?  That's about as exciting as it can get in the world of hardware reviews.



That was the 4830. The article is still showing on the home page. 

Oh and +1.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 1, 2010)

Don't forget about the X800GTO2s flashing to X850XTPEs either!


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 1, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> please dont turn this into just another drama thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well our german cousin, i hope that you've made a shed load of money and get to enjoy it and that someone with a big cheque book comes and makes you smile when you sell the place, 
and if you don't (which many hope, (including me)hope you don't) you'll give some a 2 month holiday, to make some understand they have the right to an opinion, just not a free for all 
and if necessary no links from the news to the forums, that way they can't bellittle you hard work


----------



## 1337 (Apr 1, 2010)

Just joined to post this reply (after lurking appreciatively for many years):

*First:* I read TPU everyday. It shows second on my Google (Topeka?) Chrome list of favs.
*Second:* I wouldn't buy a new graphics card without reading reviews from Wizzard. His reviews are teh best.
*Third:* Wizzard clearly deserves and has earned a break from all of this, and I wish him success in whatever he does. It would be very cool if he stopped by from time to time to see how we're doing.


----------



## choppy (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/

have added my signature to the petition ^^

were over 50% and well on course to the goal, come on guys keep signing!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 1, 2010)

i love the fact that theres allot of people who have been watching tpu for a while but have only just joined just to say farewell to wizzard, i think that shows just how popular tpu is, just how good a job wizzard and every else involved has done in making tpu what it is.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 1, 2010)

> http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/W1zTPU/



Don't hate me for saying this, but I won't sign it.

W1zzard says he has had enough and wants to step down. We should respect his decision. Let him go. Release him. 
I am sure that he didn't rashly make such a big decision like this just because he woke up on a wrong side of a bed.
I am also sure that he has through about it many times before coming to his final decision. Though it might be true that the 480 GTX review might have pushed him into this sorrow decision, I'd say that it was only a tip of iceberg compared to what has been building up in his mind.

I bid him fare well and wish him good luck, and that's all I feel that I should do.

So, W1zzard, good luck, dude. Taking a break from the Internet is perhaps what we all should do.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> This is an unfortunate consequence of free speech. A bunch of people nitpick over the use of an older, _stable_ driver because they can, and go and push one of the best reviewers and community members away from those of us that appreciate his efforts. Way to go.
> 
> Good luck with your future W1zzard, hopefully you will find a more grateful crowd wherever you end up



I don't think it's a consequence of free speech so much as attitude, I have seen him go back countless times and re-analyse info, redo benches etc.... everyone here is encouraged to make constructive criticism and thats just the point, sometimes it isn't constructive, it is delivered with bad attitude and downright insults, a few friendly and polite words can go a long way and frankly to be honest, some people just need to learn some social skills..... most of these people however by coincidence, contribute little to this community, if the Olympics had a event called moaning a few here would be candidates for the Gold medal.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 1, 2010)

alucasa said:


> Don't hate me for saying this, but I won't sign it.
> 
> W1zzard says he has had enough and wants to step down. We should respect his decision. Let him go. Release him.
> I am sure that he didn't rashly make such a big decision like this just because he woke up on a wrong side of a bed.
> ...



Yeah guys like he said a petition isn't going to do anything here.  A better use of your time would definitely be a "Thanks for everything" e-card.


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 1, 2010)

Can't we all just grab a couple keg's get a couple bottles of Jagermeister and get drunk? Celebrate the man!


EVERYBODY!! SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS!!


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2010)

It hurts losing one's guru... one's idol...

Heaven knows how much I, together with the majority here, wished that this had been just an awesomely good Aprill 1st... 

It hurts to say an 'adieu'... we'd all have preferred a 'see ya'... but as you wish Boss, 

As long as you're happy, wish you all the best of success.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> It hurts losing one's guru... one's idol...
> 
> It hurts to say an 'adieu'... we'd all have preferred a 'see ya'... but as you wish Boss,
> 
> As long as you're happy, wish you all the best of success.



also avatar is perfect.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 1, 2010)

*waits for the OP to turn into a giant "April Fools!"*



we can only hope :/


----------



## Kreij (Apr 1, 2010)

The Hit Squad is not going to be the same ... :/


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm still in a quandary. Not sure how to feel about anything just yet. I'll get it worked out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2010)

Mike0409 said:


> Can't we all just grab a couple keg's get a couple bottles of Jagermeister and get drunk? Celebrate the man!
> 
> 
> EVERYBODY!! SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS!!



I'm down with that idea 

Good luck w1zz and thanks for this great place that we know as TPU


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 1, 2010)

carn't we arrange something? there must be something we can do, instead of pleading for him to stay something to show our appritiation for what he and everyone else involved in creating tpu has done for us. If it wasn't for them half the people here wouldnt be anywhere near as well educated and into tech as they are, i myself wouldnt have the ability to be able to build the rigs i own.  I think this thread should be redirected towards showing our appritiation for wizzard and our best wishes to his future. Not pleading invain for him to stay.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

Kreij said:


> The Hit Squad is not going to be the same ... :/



You'll come a waltzing Matilda with me


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm down with that idea
> 
> Good luck w1zz and thanks for this great place that we know as TPU




Celebration  for you *W1z*! May the new path in your life bring you more wisdom and happyness.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 1, 2010)

Solaris, when's the hit squad going on the hunt? I can take care of the British side if needs be.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 1, 2010)

crazy pyro said:


> Solaris, when's the hit squad going on the hunt? I can take care of the British side if needs be.



We're not.
Unless the new ownership deiced it's a good idea to give someone else the handle "W1zzard".

Then the bullets go back and the bloodbath begins.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

wow kreij changed his avvy. Shit is now super serial.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 1, 2010)

I assume you mean surreal? lol


----------



## b1lk1 (Apr 1, 2010)

The WWW is losing one of the good guys, sad to see you go.  Retire in peace!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I assume you mean surreal? lol



i believe he meant cereal actually.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I assume you mean surreal? lol



Nope super serial







It's what al gore says in south park.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Nope super serial
> 
> http://www.morethings.com/fan/south_park/photo_gallery/al-gore-is-manbearpig.jpg
> 
> It's what al gore says in south park.



and dr. is being super super serial.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay. I don't watch South Park much. Super Serial it is !!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Okay. I don't watch South Park much. Super Serial it is !!



I guessed as much and included a reference for you. 

Anyway I'm still bummed w1zzard is leaving, hopefully whoever takes over has as much to share with us as w1z and I hope this forum doesn't die because then I'd have to go to tomshardware or something and I hate that place.


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> also avatar is perfect.



Yes it's pimp. We have blue, red, pink ribbons, badges, etc. I'll wear this one for a bit to show appreciation.

Edit: Thanks for all of your contributions and hard work chief!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Celebration  for you *W1z*! May the new path in your life bring you more wisdom and happyness.



Happ1ness is spelled with a "1".  Has W1z taught you nothing over the years. :shadedshu


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

Good po1nt Laugh1ng Man, a true s1gn of respect.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2010)

man bear p1g...


----------



## Duffman (Apr 2, 2010)

I skipped ahead in the thread hoping to see that this was an April Fools Joke...


Still hoping...


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

LiNKiN said:


> Yes it's pimp. We have blue, red, pink ribbons, badges, etc. I'll wear this one for a bit to show appreciation.
> 
> Edit: Thanks for all of your contributions and hard work chief!



avatar related


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 2, 2010)

Visions of TPU one year after W1zz leaving us........


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Visions of TPU one year after W1zz leaving us........
> 
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/9172/monkey20knife20fightbo4.jpg



at least TPU will go about it with a sense of style.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 2, 2010)

damnit already say april fools w1ZZ!!!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

lol if this is an aprils fools joke it would be in very bad taste

30 pages and still going ....


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2010)

W1zzard you once used you're great power to create TPU, and all thank you for this.

     As a new member of you're great work I would like to say that you have changed many lives with you're magic.
     The good you have started with TPU will continue and the lives that this site has touched will help spreed the helpful ways this site inspires.

      All the best with the next spell you cast.

P.S sorry if this sounds lame I'm getting drunk!


----------



## erixx (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Kantastic (Apr 2, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> lol if this is an aprils fools joke it would be in very bad taste
> 
> 30 pages and still going ....



I doubt it, it seems too serious a topic to be a joke. If this was indeed an AF joke (a really, really bad one) I'm leaving the forum. I'll stick around for the B/S/T forum but other than that I'll be lurking around somewher else. 
This (if indeed a joke) is taking the "holiday spirit" too far. Way too far.

Unless W1z lets me  him, then I'll stay.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I doubt it, it seems too serious a topic to be a joke. If this was indeed an AF joke (a really, really bad one) I'm leaving the forum. I'll stick around for the B/S/T forum but other than that I'll be lurking around somewher else.
> This (if indeed a joke) is taking the "holiday spirit" too far. Way too far.
> 
> Unless W1z lets me  him, then I'll stay.



Quitter.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

erixx said:


> http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/8605/winehouse20mandela.jpg


i dont get it 



Kantastic said:


> I doubt it, it seems too serious a topic to be a joke. If this was indeed an AF joke (a really, really bad one) I'm leaving the forum. I'll stick around for the B/S/T forum but other than that I'll be lurking around somewher else.
> This (if indeed a joke) is taking the "holiday spirit" too far. Way too far.
> 
> Unless W1z lets me  him, then I'll stay.



exactly ... i guess we could  blame it on a cultural barrier but still too serious of a topic for april fools and therefore bad taste in content


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Quitter.



Guilty as charged.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2010)

> Guilty as charged. /QUOTE]
> You have been thanked 303 Times in 259 Post.
> If people like you leave, this site is going to go to hell.
> As P!NK says "Please don't leave"
> You and every member like you are what make this site rock.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

(Sigh)
W1zz launched TPU to make the best tech website he could.
Through his tools, reviews and the community that grew, he succeeded.
All the people that have been here for any length of time know that TPU is about helping people overcoming obstacles with their tech.

I am not into hardware much anymore, but there are still a LOT of people who need programming guidance and help, and they come here for it.

Everyone can make their own decision, but I'm staying.
So be it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 2, 2010)

i don't think i could ever leave TPU even if this was a joke. I just hope that if this isn't a joke that the new owners don't let this place go to hell. TPU is the best forum i have ever been an active member of...


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 2, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> I'm not sure how you can say a 36 page review of a consumer product lacks depth.  Of course he has to write about a lot of the same things you've read before; a single graphics card is a limited topic.  It only makes sense.  You can't expect every part of the review to contain ground-breaking exclusive information when you're writing about computer components.  Yet he does manage to do that from time to time.  Remember when he discovered that model of AMD card (I can't remember which) that had more shaders disabled than it was supposed to?  That's about as exciting as it can get in the world of hardware reviews.



Not to mention - just the amount of time he takes covering changes to the architectures, always a fascinating read . . . the numerous pics taken during tear-down, always interesting . . . the concise software reviews that clearly show how the cards stand up against all other current releases (both top-tier and low-range), priceless.

Thing is - I no longer read GPU reviews elsewhere . . . unless I need to dig further backing and support for any thread debates, TPU reviews have become my only major source of review info.

I will defi miss those GPU reviews.





Kreij said:


> The Hit Squad is not going to be the same ... :/




Much respect for the avy, man.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 2, 2010)

Can I sign the poll as many times as I want?  Wizzard must not go...


----------



## johnspack (Apr 2, 2010)

Almost 750 posts in here now,  let's keep posting!


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I am not into hardware much anymore, but there are still a LOT of people who need programming guidance and help, and they come here for it.
> 
> Everyone can make their own decision, but I'm staying.
> So be it.



I'm glad.  W1zzard told me the new people know what they are doing and realize how TPU works, but can't he discuss contract details at this time.  So I really urge everyone to stick around, see what the future brings, and stop being so fatalist because the future has infinite possibilities and a lot of them are great. It's not like W1zzard is dying.

and for what it's worth I'll be here for the near future to help maintain some type of continuity.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> I'm glad.  W1zzard told me the new people know what they are doing and realize how TPU works, but can't he discuss contract details at this time.  So I really urge everyone to stick around, see what the future brings, and stop being so fatalist because the future has infinite possibilities and a lot of them are great. It's not like W1zzard is dying.
> 
> and for what it's worth I'll be here for the near future to help maintain some type of continuity.








i knew youd fix it kirk i knew it


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> I'm glad.  W1zzard told me the new people know what they are doing and realize how TPU works, but can't he discuss contract details at this time.  So I really urge everyone to stick around, see what the future brings, and stop being so fatalist because the future has infinite possibilities and a lot of them are great. It's not like W1zzard is dying.
> 
> and for what it's worth I'll be here for the near future to help maintain some type of continuity.



Here here. 


*Though I guess this confirms that it's done.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 2, 2010)

@Solaris17>Wish, I could double thanks....




@johnspack>  Chill, he was joking.   Weren't you Solaris17...Solaris17?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 2, 2010)

We shouldn't slam anyone who has experience,  and wants to help continue TPU.
Edit:   I vote Polaris as a new "helper"  Why shouldn't we start the backup right now...


----------



## Melvis (Apr 2, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! awwwwwwwww man this is what i was not hopeing for. Just sell 49% of TPU so you can keep an eye on it to make sure it continues to be awesome, i love the non biast reviews thats what brings me to this site.

Good luck on your endeavors, you will be missed =/


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

If W1zz is burnt out, then W1zz MUST move one. 
Anyone who has left a job after being burnt out knows what I mean.
If you don't rejuvinate you become apathetic and your work suffers.

If he is fried, then the tech community will gain more by his persuing new avenues than if he stays. You know he will not give up tech. It's an addiction, and he will be around.

just my 2 cents ... as usual.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> I'm glad.  W1zzard told me the new people know what they are doing and realize how TPU works, but can't he discuss contract details at this time.  So I really urge everyone to stick around, see what the future brings, and stop being so fatalist because the future has infinite possibilities and a lot of them are great. It's not like W1zzard is dying.
> 
> and for what it's worth I'll be here for the near future to help maintain some type of continuity.




I think your avitar (at the moment) speaks words. Unfortunately, the future will be profit driven, be headless and lead down the road of other great things that inevitably come to an end, or change to something entirely different.

If it's a buy-out, no one can blame W1zzard for reaping the harvest of his labors.  It's just damn sad.  I've been on this site since 2005, modded my first video card thanks to him.  It's like a death in the family.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

95Viper said:


> @Solaris17>Wish, I could double thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unfortunetly probably not. I may have moved my position to "see how it goes"  but i honestly think regardless of even if w1zz himself says they will do fine i would hope the majority of the community stands behind me when I say they will need to prove it to us.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 2, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> they will need to prove it to us.



Agreed.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> I think your avitar (at the moment) speaks words.



Fine does the new one make you more optimistic


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

Well that's just a given. W1zz says they know what their doing. I'm good with that.
It's CDDude's birthday today (not to derail the thread)


----------



## johnspack (Apr 2, 2010)

If Wiz is leaving,  anyone throwing their hat into the ring better be dam serious....  I just thought a senior mod might be a good starting point.  If not,  oh well,  dumb me!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

also agreed ive no where to go but im in the wait and see category if shit hits the fan im moving on ill be a homeless techie with nothing to fill my time  but thats my thoughts on it as ive said before its his choice to move on its his life and his decision no one can take that from the man. Just as with anything in life theres always 1 man in front and those whom follow W1zz made TPU his reviews drew us here 1 way or another and his leaving will be a void question i really want to ask is who can fill that void and do it right.

eitherway let the man do his thing its better that way and what will be will be and thats all there is to it


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 2, 2010)

Only way to tell; is be here and see what happens.  W1zzard is doing what is best for him and what he thinks is best for his sanity and well being.  Bless him for getting this going and the time together.

@Polaris573> Not really, looks like that time he just got a salary increase for the next season.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i don't think i could ever leave TPU even if this was a joke. I just hope that if this isn't a joke that the new owners don't let this place go to hell. TPU is the best forum i have ever been an active member of...



I'm sad and sorry that W1zzard is leaving.  I'm sure he has very valid reasons.  Like P_O_S_PC and many others, I will be sticking around.  This is far and away the best forum I've ever been a part of.  I hope the rest of you will stick around too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

well worst case senario ill keep contributing to TPUs F@H team when i can after all TPU got me started with it dont think i could ever give that up


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 2, 2010)

I still think this is a AF joke and I will believe it come tomorrow if he is still saying he is leaving.  If so, best of luck to you man.  I expect to see an announcement of how you will still be on the site, but stepping down as admin if that is the case.

This was all a plot to make the fastest growing and most watched post on TPU.  I have never seen 23+ people watching a thread at once before this.

I can't leave because I am only part of 2 forums, and this is the only tech one.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

95Viper said:


> @Polaris573> Not really, looks like that time he just got a salary increase for the next season.



Fine back to kirk classic


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> If W1zz is burnt out, then W1zz MUST move one.
> Anyone who has left a job after being burnt out knows what I mean.
> If you don't rejuvinate you become apathetic and your work suffers.
> 
> ...



Agreed.

I was in a similar spot (what seems like) ages ago, ended up taking a break from the PC realm for almost 3 years . . .

. . . but, the hook brings you back, eh? 

When you need space, though, you need space.




Polaris573 said:


> I'm glad.  W1zzard told me the new people know what they are doing and realize how TPU works, but can't he discuss contract details at this time.  So I really urge everyone to stick around, see what the future brings, and stop being so fatalist because the future has infinite possibilities and a lot of them are great. It's not like W1zzard is dying.
> 
> and for what it's worth I'll be here for the near future to help maintain some type of continuity.




Agreed as well.

I'm a bit leary of drastic change (then again, who isn't), but I won't abandon what has bacome rather a "home" for me and my rants over the last few years.

But, just to be on the safe side, I will be making some time to "backup" some specific threads . . . just in case.






Alrighty, then, boys - let's get this circus back to normal, eh?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 2, 2010)

@Polaris573>How about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  or  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   YES!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

The level of drama and speculation about new owners is epic.
I'm actually starting to feel sorry for the potential new owners.
(unless it's Banjo. I never feel sorry fo him)


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Well that's just a given. W1zz says they know what their doing. I'm good with that.
> It's CDDude's birthday today (not to derail the thread)



and im not trying to butt heads. I obviously respect the man he is a tech world icon. I wouldnt have stayed 5 years if i disliked him the site or the methodology. its serious now though.

We can play fun time and be like o man I hope its just a joke. but facts are here now. the man is moving on and selling the site. So it time to look at the real world when it comes to TPU's future. Im not a doom slayer and I can be optimistic. But it layes heavy on my mind and here is what im thinking.

W1zz says they will do a good job. Granted polaris said it but I trust him so its just as good. With that said it makes me slightely more optimistic. W1zz wouldnt leave us with complete jackasses but lets look at how popular TPU is for a min.

thousands of members

tried and true working way of things

we basically set an example for the rest of the internet

hundreds of people register everyday

we are more popular than tomshardware

now we take those facts and look at them. First we've got a tad more salt than toms. That being said they sold for inbetween 10-15million. TPU was on the market for the LONGEST 4 days. IDK about the rest of you but 10+ million dollar decision in 4 days or less screams "I have a plan" That being said. With only a few old members/dedicated members left. And hundreds of new registrants everyday. What is to stop them from caring? We are many but lets be realistic their arent enough of the people that posted in this thread to keep somebody that ambitous from doing something. its also obvious that they will play nice everyone does it. Dont you do it at a new job? First day of school? meeting your mom in law? 

im all for optimism. Im also all for w1zzards opinion. but even that wont automatically make these people saints.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> I'm glad.  W1zzard told me the new people know what they are doing and realize how TPU works, but can't he discuss contract details at this time.  So I really urge everyone to stick around, see what the future brings, and stop being so fatalist because the future has infinite possibilities and a lot of them are great. It's not like W1zzard is dying.
> 
> and for what it's worth I'll be here for the near future to help maintain some type of continuity.



Im going to be hanging around as well as i have faith that this community can survive and prosper no matter what.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

Sol said:
			
		

> we are more popular than tomshardware



No. Toms is a level of magnitude more popular. Check Alexa. But I don't care about that.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 2, 2010)

you lot have to stick around or this site won't be worth as much 

seriously though if he's made his mind up, he's made his mind up ,i wanted to join as a news editor but meh not now, now he's going and after the way you lot treated him and bta,you'd have done the same to me, then the boot stick would have come out and their wouldn't be many left 

well i admire him if he does get a fortune for this site (i would have been interested but for two things i haven't quite got that amount of money, and things would have to change)
which no one would like 
and if he is burnt out (which i think he is) it'll give him a well earned break and he'll be able to enjoy all that money  

 expect a slightly different site with more rules (and maybe more adverts)


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm sticking around, too. I'll leave only if it goes to shit like Tom's did.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> No. Toms is a level of magnitude more popular. Check Alexa. But I don't care about that.



I see. Well if you honestly disagree with me that much that is fine. Im not looking for support. Id hope i dont start getting bashed though. Even if it was only 1million Id consider it to fast. Alexa must mean something though or you wouldnt have brought it up. Though i can tell you personally alexa ratings vary and do so incredably fast.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

with as much drama as this topic has put out there i bet we will be #1 in Alexa in a day or 2


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> with as much drama as this topic has put out there i bet we will be #1 in Alexa in a day or 2



Discussion isnt drama. I want to know whats happening with the site and Want to discuss it in a serious matter.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

@Sol : I was just stating facts on website traffic. It has nothing to do with personal opinions.
I'm here ... so you know where I stand.


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 2, 2010)

So it's confirmed huh? Lets see how things unroll. Though, if I start seeing ads everywhere forcing me to find and click the tiny camouflaged "x" I'm going to ragequit. That or a bunch of immature pricks giving sarcastic jackass responses to perfectly legitimate questions (like they do over at [F]ailForum. Ah.. another reason I love this place the way it is. I remember my first thread, I was amazed at how many replies I got and the speediness of the replies. People were just so nice and eager to help!

The reason there is so much controversy about W1zz's resignation is because it was announced the day before April Fools. Bad timing, that's all I can say.

W1z, you'll still be around the forum right? Only you'll be lurking as a member and not an admin?


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes I'm thanking every member that will stick with TPU.
Please let me thank over 1,000+ before the 24 pack of beer is done and me.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Yes I'm thanking every member that will stick with TPU.
> Please let me thank over 1,000+ before the 24 pack of beer is done and me.



better click fast


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2010)

So, the thing is,  MODERATORS have also made TPU what it is.  Thank them too, even Dan.   And even now.  They've done the dirty work and will be the only ones to keep continuity.  I hope they are also getting rich, LOL.

Let's see how things go.



Polaris573 said:


> Fine does the new one make you more optimistic


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> So, the thing is,  MODERATORS have also made TPU what it is.  Thank them too, even Dan.   And even now.  They've done the dirty work and will be the only ones to keep continuity.  I hope they are also getting rich, LOL.
> 
> Let's see how things go.



Thats a very very good point. The mods are very long term here..


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2010)

I love the way this site just feels right.
"I need", is followed by how can I help.
Next you see the one helped helping others.
Each to there own thech level.
Want to gain a level? just go back and read. It is so simple to learn at this site.
W1zz is going to go but this, his hard work must live and bring new life.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

W1zz and the mods have always tried to keep drama to a minimum.
But with a single post, our fearless leader has created more drama in two days than in the whole history of the site. LOL
I have to admit they have done an exceptional job of keeping it maintained. Kudos, all around.

The drama is starting to subside, so let's wait and see what the promised "updates on the changes" bring.


----------



## Munki (Apr 2, 2010)

W1zz thanks for making this THE best technology forum in the galaxy. Your reviews were always my deciding factor on my GPUs, simply flawless. Its a shame some immature n00bs have no respect for the higher authority, especially the one that owns/owned the site.


Thanks Again W1zz


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> So, the thing is,  MODERATORS have also made TPU what it is.  Thank them too, even Dan.   And even now.  They've done the dirty work and will be the only ones to keep continuity.  I hope they are also getting rich, LOL.
> 
> Let's see how things go.



Indeed there the silent heroes of TPU so three cheers for the mods for all there great work over the years.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 2, 2010)

We need to keep posting until this hits 1000 posts.  That should make it the most active post ever on TPU.  And maybe anywhere!  Let's post for Wiz!


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm really pissed,no members will let me thank them for staying?
I see you lurking in the dark!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm staying, assuming TPU doesn't turn into a dump like Tom's did.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I'm staying but no need to thank me.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2010)

I will anyways sorry Pepp.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Well I'm staying but no need to thank me.



LOL Ditto.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 2, 2010)

'Til 2012


----------



## johnspack (Apr 2, 2010)

Look at all the folding points I've spit out for TPU,  I can't really take those anywhere else....  3.4mil,  can't really take that back.  I'll have to support TPU.


----------



## JTS (Apr 2, 2010)

Wait - So is this an April Fools joke or not?

(No I didn't read all the pages)


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> I think your avitar (at the moment) speaks words. Unfortunately, the future will be profit driven, be headless and lead down the road of other great things that inevitably come to an end, or change to something entirely different.
> 
> If it's a buy-out, no one can blame W1zzard for reaping the harvest of his labors.  It's just damn sad.  I've been on this site since 2005, modded my first video card thanks to him.  It's like a death in the family.



So, an idea popped into my head, okay, no comments on that, why don't a ton of the members, me being one, start a "TechPowerUP! LLC and buy the site!!! That would insure that things stay the same, and TPU stays on top

Far fetched? Maybe, but awesome things can happen!!! It would be kind of like a "employee owned" type of thing, correct? Elect the board of directors, with a treasurer and a good PR person to do a mass contact email to all TPU members announcing the possibility of being a part in purchasing the site! 

Now, is that really so far fetched? Maybe not 



Sasqui said:


> So, the thing is,  MODERATORS have also made TPU what it is.  Thank them too, even Dan.   And even now.  They've done the dirty work and will be the only ones to keep continuity.  I hope they are also getting rich, LOL.
> 
> Let's see how things go.



That is soooooooo correct Sasqui! The admins and moderators are a huge part of why this awesome site is what it is! Excellent observation my friend


No matter what happens in the near future, we must all give a huge THANK YOU to W1zzard for everything! 


THANK YOU W1ZZARD FOR YOUR UNDYING DEVOTION AND DEDICATION!!!!

GOD BLESS, AND GOD SPEED IN YOUR EN DEVOURS SIR!!!!


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2010)

Also without the mods The MailMan would not be the legendary banstick dummy he is lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

Bull shit! I don't believe this! Wizz giving up just because of Drama?


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2010)

But the Mail Man is the one who needs the most help.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> After all the drama in the comments section of our Fermi review, I realized that continuing with hardware reviews and this tech "scene" might not be what I want to do with my time in the future.
> 
> So I looked for options out of this mess, and found one, TPU will be operated by a different company in the near future, I will be leaving the site. But fear not, most of the staff will remain here, the site and forums will stay the same in the near future (months). However, I have no idea what's going to change in the long run but I'm sure it will be for the best.
> 
> Further info and a more detailed schedule will follow when I have a better idea what will happen with my software projects and other internals of the site.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> http://xenocorp.net/images/JPGS/owl-funny-guy_april Fools.jpg


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Bull shit! I don't believe this! Wizz giving up just because of Drama?



I'm quite sure it goes a bit deeper than that. Nothing to get upset over if it is the best for him. It is his site and he has put the most work into it, he has given far more than could ever be taken away and most importantly has the right like everyone else here to be happy and pursue his passions. As Polaris eluded to earlier it's best to keep positive and continue to keep TPU a good spirited, informative and welcoming place. 

W1zz, go party it up.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2010)

Have Dave take over that would be ironic the TPU hit squad working for Sol.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2010)

Solaris17. what has become of you're site?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Solaris17. what has become of you're site?



some attacks but fear not we are almost done repairs.

@trip would it blow your mind if i told you the hit squad was my idea? and that i opted out of my own groups staffing position?


----------



## a_ump (Apr 2, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> But the Mail Man is the one who needs the most help.



lol mailman is a smartass joking mofo. cracks me up, just gotta learn to see the humor in his posts


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes yes it would allow my brain to explode.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2010)

a_ump said:


> lol mailman is a smartass joking mofo. cracks me up, just gotta learn to see the humor in his posts



It's like MRCL said, Mailman is the Eric Cartman of TPU. lol.


----------



## Altered (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I just came for my nightly dose and found this. I had 10 teeth removed Tuesday so I didn't make it to read much but now I am really bummed. I thought I was through with Alprazolam the day after but this could sway a guy to take another. 

If it is true I wish Wiz the best.  
If not thats a pretty sick joke in a funny sort of way.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2010)

If it was an April fools joke it would go down as the most beleived afj in history.


----------



## TVman (Apr 2, 2010)

NO PICS OF W1ZZARD ON THE NET


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Yes yes it would allow my brain to explode.



dont doubt me iv had the power to slap some newbs i havent forgotten how


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm quite sure it goes a bit deeper than that. Nothing to get upset over if it is the best for him. It is his site and he has put the most work into it, he has given far more than could ever be taken away and most importantly has the right like everyone else here to be happy and pursue his passions. As Polaris eluded to earlier it's best to keep positive and continue to keep TPU a good spirited, informative and welcoming place.
> 
> W1zz, go party it up.


E if your in on this and it is a joke, ima going to kick ya lol, but if it really is true 

Best wishes Wiz you will be truly missed!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow this thread in two days has 33 pages and 810+ posts.


----------



## a_ump (Apr 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's like MRCL said, Mailman is the Eric Cartman of TPU. lol.



lmfao, +1, got that spot on


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 2, 2010)

you know I was thinking. It is quite odd there are no pics of w1zz anywhere online the only forum admin etc that there isnt one of.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> you know I was thinking. It is quite odd there are no pics of w1zz anywhere online the only forum admin etc that there isnt one of.



thats because w1zzard exists because we made him. him leaving is a sign that we as a community are growing apart.



/stolen references from several storys including FFX


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 2, 2010)

W1zzard, You are the sole reason I started building computers. ATItool was the first time I started overclocking.

You inspired me, and I thank you for what you have done. I have always thought your reviews were the BEST. Evey other site is biased compared to your reviews.

I hope you will just go on an hiatus and come back. But if you want to catch up in your personal life I will understand. 

I will not stay to watch TPU take the path of toms hardware.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thats because w1zzard exists because we made him. him leaving is a sign that we as a community are growing apart.



That's right.  He's not actually a real person just an amalgamation of the staff.  We take turns "being W1zzard"



























April fools.  

*Checks Date*

Yeah I can still say that.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 2, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> That's right.  He's not actually a real person just an amalgamation of the staff.  We take turns "being W1zzard"



For one moment i was like WTF?? and then i scrolled down lol.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 2, 2010)

That was a good one Polaris LOLOLOLOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

uhm thanks?


----------



## a111087 (Apr 2, 2010)

sad to see you go, W1zzard, but i say enjoy the life.  no point in wasting time on something you no longer like, but i guess you already know that


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> ask anyone who has been at several tradeshows a year for several years.. it's hard to believe .. i wouldnt have thought it either



I believe you.

My older brother used to do Card Shows (back when they were very popular - late 80s into the early 90s) - my dad would drag him (and me) around to dozens of card shows a year and he did this for a few years. My brother was so into baseball/football/basketball/comic cards (and comic books) that he spent a better 3-4 years of his early teens doing this.

After doing it for so long and always traveling, he grew tired of the work it required, keeping track of everything, sorting through other people's goods to expand his collection, tracking down rare and expensive cards....he burnt himself out. After he hit that point, he lost his interest in his collection - sold 99% of it off, only keeping the high end items.

He does almost the same thing with his work now - he runs his own business and he keeps working and working and working and never takes a break. He's almost burnt himself out on it and gave up a few times. I had to sit his ass down, tell him to take a vacation (he has the money to go wherever he wants) and let his employees run things for a week or two. After his break he comes back with renewed vigor and he's eager to get back to his work and he enjoys himself at work again.

You have to take a break now and again, don't burn yourself out on something you enjoy. Once you burn out on something you once found enjoyable, you generally loose your interest and taking a break doesn't do it for you anymore.....then you're left with two options:

1) Suck it up and be miserable

2) Move on to something else you enjoy.

My suggestion, take a break. After a bit of time (couple of weeks, maybe a month), if you still feel the way you do now about TPU, then you want to look into option number 2. If that's what this comes to, the I wish you nothing but the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 2, 2010)

Post #824 to Wizzard not leaving!  176 to go!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

i agree with neatfeatguy, w1zz should just take a break, not leave or sell.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

we should all just lay low W1zzard is a Wizzard he might just zap us all with chain lighting frying are rigs .... we should appease the master Wizzard so we can all continue to live   for he who denies him ends up crispy fried


----------



## Steevo (Apr 2, 2010)

Is he gone yet? Can we party with babes again?


----------



## Frick (Apr 2, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Is he gone yet? Can we party with babes again?



Maybe we can create an entire section all about hot babes!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 2, 2010)

Frick said:


> Maybe we can create an entire section all about hot babes!



I should warn, at my last forum I started a thread about boobies. It got to 40,000 posts and lasted till the forum got shut down. It ended up being the only reason some people went there.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 2, 2010)

For the record, it's Apr 2 over in Texas (home of TPU's servers).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

btarunr said:


> For the record, it's Apr 2 over in Texas (home of TPU's servers).



in 5 hours its april 3rd here...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 2, 2010)

Change is hard~
But change is the only constant we can count on!

Take a vacation W1zz and unwind; or sell the site for millions.?.

Man, tough choice


----------



## Tensa Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't believe TPU is loosing the very reason most of us came here.

Oh well, All the BEST in your endevours Wizz, Will surely miss you.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 2, 2010)

Wish you wouldn't leave, my brother is the one who pointed this site out to me, and showed me how awesome your reviews are. It won't be the same without you.


----------



## locoty (Apr 2, 2010)

f the next gpu review is not reviewed bt w1zzard, then i only 1/4 believe w1zzard was leaving

when fermi derivatives or hd 5890 out, and wizzard still not the one who review them, then i only 1/2 believe he was leaving

and when hd 6 series or fermi 2 out, and still, w1zzard not review them in here, then i will believe he was leaving

it's just like losing your father of  GPU review, the one who feed you with what you need in buying, bashing, fanboying, spending money in GPU


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 2, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> I'm glad.  W1zzard told me the new people know what they are doing and realize how TPU works, but can't he discuss contract details at this time.  So I really urge everyone to stick around, see what the future brings, and stop being so fatalist because the future has infinite possibilities and a lot of them are great. It's not like W1zzard is dying.
> 
> and for what it's worth I'll be here for the near future to help maintain some type of continuity.



I call BS on this. I know what REALLY happend..... W1zz killed Dan. How do I know? Because Dan hasn't been in this thread bragging about how hes going to ban everyone once W1zz is gone. W1zz isn't bored or tied of the drama. He killed DAN and is now flying to Venezuela to spend the rest of his days smoking pot and rolling Latino hookers.

God speed my friend.

On a side not I am also staying. If I left it would make to many people happy.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lets all help W1zz take a vacation.  He can Bed and Breakfast it at all of our houses!!! Serious. That way he can relax and save a ton of cash plus, meet the people who admirer him sooooo much! I'll let him have one of my apartments for as long as he wants!

*The W1zz world wide TPU bed and breakfast relief tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dwarden (Apr 2, 2010)

if just comments on review can drive the reviewer off his position / site 

then certain corporations must be quite happy ...
i mean this guy wrote some truth about our bad product, 
lets send some lemmings in mass numbers from our 'fanboy' club over his site and get him fired/leave

all these drama queens ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2010)

Dwarden said:


> if just comments on review can drive the reviewer off his position / site
> 
> then certain corporations must be quite happy ...
> i mean this guy wrote some truth about our bad product,
> ...



WTF?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 2, 2010)

Dwarden said:


> if just comments on review can drive the reviewer off his position / site
> 
> then certain corporations must be quite happy ...
> i mean this guy wrote some truth about our bad product,
> ...



Um yeah it really had nothing to do with the review. Its about where W1zz is in his life. He needs a change. Something new for him to work toward. This site no longer fills that gap.

Or he killed Dan like I suspect.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I call BS on this. I know what REALLY happend..... W1zz killed Dan. How do I know? Because Dan hasn't been in this thread bragging about how hes going to ban everyone once W1zz is gone. W1zz isn't bored or tied of the drama. He killed DAN and is now flying to Venezuela to spend the rest of his days smoking pot and rolling Latino hookers.
> 
> God speed my friend.
> 
> On a side not I am also staying. If I left it would make to many people happy.



Lol i love conspiracy theories man that would be better than any movie.



SK-1 said:


> Lets all help W1zz take a vacation.  He can Bed and Breakfast it at all of our houses!!! Serious. That way he can relax and save a ton of cash plus, meet the people who admirer him sooooo much! I'll let him have one of my apartments for as long as he wants!
> 
> *The W1zz world wide TPU bed and breakfast relief tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Sounds good to me id welcome him no probs even if he was a fugitive after killing Dan lol.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wizzard should post a pic of himself before he leaves too, so we know "the man behind the wizz"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2010)

since hes about 265+ miles from amsterdam then he needs to go and take a break for about a year in there special coffee shops *WINK WINK* and relax and watch girls dance in the red light district


----------



## n-ster (Apr 2, 2010)

*WE LOVE YOU W1ZZARD!!!*


Happy reading through the drama!


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 2, 2010)

warup89 said:


> Wizzard should post a pic of himself before he leaves too, so we know "the man behind the wizz"



Everyone keeps saying no W1zz pictures. I've seen him many times in the photo coverage of Tech shows.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I love you to0 man!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2010)

warup89 said:


> Wizzard should post a pic of himself before he leaves too, so we know "the man behind the wizz"



yea lol id like to no a few things like his name an age too lol, ive always wondered


----------



## dadi_oh (Apr 2, 2010)

All the best in wherever this takes you. I frequent TPU largely because of the excellent reviews and a great community of folks. Sad to see changes but you need to do what is best for you. 

Thanks


----------



## n-ster (Apr 2, 2010)

There is a good side to this... I was kind of a TPU addict lol


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 2, 2010)

Lol I just googled 'W1zzard' pictures, and the picture which first came up is the one he posted in my thread where I asked about the size of the 5970! 

Makes me smile every time.
I love your sense of humour W1zzard!


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 2, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Lol I just googled 'W1zzard' pictures, and the picture which first came up is the one he posted in my thread where I asked about the size of the 5970!



What language are you i clicked the link and its in some different than English.

I will miss you w1zzard, but i don't blame you i as well am getting bored of some of the computer stuff that's why im going to try and build a multi-touch screen table or wall


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 2, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> What language are you i clicked the link and its in some different than English.
> 
> I will miss you w1zzard, but i don't blame you i as well am getting bored of some of the computer stuff that's why im going to try and build a multi-touch screen table or wall



Well her location says she is from Malta, so guess Maltese.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 2, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Well her location says she is from Malta, so guess Maltese.



I wonder if she knows where the Maltese Falcon is?


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 2, 2010)

Jon and Vangelis Knows that it is very good soup.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/image.php?u=4669&dateline=1253753073&type=thumb


Could this be the famous W1zz?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2010)

maybe? W1z.... confirm!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/image.php?u=4669&dateline=1253753073&type=thumb
> 
> 
> Could this be the famous W1zz?



Why would you think that?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh I don';t know, it was the first picture I seen on google images when I was going through and linked back to the XS forums 

Of course I could be waaaaay wrong Paulieg.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 2, 2010)

that guy looks German-ish no offense


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 2, 2010)

No... Not The W1zz...


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's a picture of me, Banjo and the W1zz


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

That's not W1zzard.  I'm highly doubtful any pictures of him exist on the internet that are tagged W1zzard.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> That's not W1zzard.  I'm highly doubtful any pictures of him exist on the internet that are tagged W1zzard.



i know, its like googling bruce wayne and getting pics of the batman.

kinda stupid to reveal your secret identity like that.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm batman.........


And that pic of XF looks like a guy i know (EP) who used to work for the MOD and loved Ibiza and beer.


----------



## Dyno (Apr 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> After all the drama in the comments section of our Fermi review, I realized that continuing with hardware reviews and this tech "scene" might not be what I want to do with my time in the future.
> 
> So I looked for options out of this mess, and found one, TPU will be operated by a different company in the near future, I will be leaving the site. But fear not, most of the staff will remain here, the site and forums will stay the same in the near future (months). However, I have no idea what's going to change in the long run but I'm sure it will be for the best.
> 
> Further info and a more detailed schedule will follow when I have a better idea what will happen with my software projects and other internals of the site.



To be completely honest with you, i know you're capable of doing *ALOT* more things than just putting your mind on to one site. I really hope it's not an April fools joke because i think he finally has realized that his life is MUCH MUCH more than he had expected. The reason why W1zard doesn't charge for his software is because he doesn't believe in the money system. Just remember there aren't much of "US" left out there, we're disappearing everyday. Good luck to you my brother...


----------



## Jansku07 (Apr 2, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/image.php?u=4669&dateline=1253753073&type=thumb
> 
> 
> Could this be the famous W1zz?


 That's EnJoY from techreaction.net http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/member.php?u=4669


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/image.php?u=4669&dateline=1253753073&type=thumb
> 
> 
> Could this be the famous W1zz?



lmao ... no thats EnJoy ... he runs techreaction.net

Edit: ... yaaa didnt read that far down yet haha i was beaten to it


----------



## AsphyxiA (Apr 2, 2010)

Unless I missed something and this was a terrible joke (didn't want to read through all 800 and some posts).  I wish you the best W1zzard!  Your site really helped me to get into the scene and I've always gone to your very unbiased reviews first before anyone else's.


Thank you and you will be missed

Regards


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 2, 2010)

So, uh, when do we start the first IAWR(*I* am *A*ddicted to *W*1zzards *R*eviews) meeting? I was hoping we can start from this Sunday at 10.00? And then we can carry on with a prayer in the name of the Hardware Gods and their messiah W1zzard every 3rd hour? Finally we could finish the day with a sacrifice of a degraded CPU or some DDR sticks...


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/image.php?u=4669&dateline=1253753073&type=thumb
> 
> 
> Could this be the famous W1zz?



I would really have no idea, but I don't think W1zzard is Lance Bass.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2010)

W1z is just affraid that if he reveals his true identity we (TPU users) will shower him with useless gifts, fan mail and other crap)))


----------



## btarunr (Apr 2, 2010)

^Clicky.


----------

